# [D20 Modern] Stargate SG-1 - Part II - It's getting warmer



## Keia (Aug 7, 2003)

*Various Post Threads*
_[Roster/NPCs]_ http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=49604
_[Recruitment] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=48936
_[OOC Thread] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49654
_[Old IC Thread - Part I] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49672
_[Old IC Thread - Part II] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=59736
_[New IC Thread - Part III] _http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=80076

_Secure Situation Room, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0801 hours, June 1, 2003_

Nellis Air Force Base was home to several wings of the Air Force, including the 57th wing and the 99th wing.  The base was also responsible for one of the most famous Air Force units, the Thunderbirds.  The base was the Air Warfare Center for the military and also held advanced weapon training for most officers.  Finally, and perhaps most importantly, for the people currently in the room, the base also controlled the land around what was known commonly as Area 51.  The responsibility for Area 51 was held also by Edwards AFB, but not the section that interested the people in the room.

Major General Martin Easton was a solidly built military man in his early 50’s.  He was clean shaven and had piercing eyes and it was easy to sense the level of comfort he had when dealing with his base and his responsibilities.  In fact, Lt. Commander Durant had heard of the man and his military career, as well as his reputation as a marksman.

Major Paul Davis of the Air Force, and more recently, the Pentagon was also in the room along with two aids of the Major General.  The remaining individuals in the room consisted of Lt. Commander Craig Durant, former anti-terrorist trainer and current leader of a Stargate team, and Andreev Ilianov, a former Russian astronaut, and current member of said SG team.

The Major General spoke briefly and was to the point, “Gentleman, the Pentagon has requested that I provide access to underground Warehouse 37 to you.  I have been ordered to house you and keep you secure during your stay here and provide transportation to and from said location.  Other than that, I have no responsibility whatsoever with you or your team.  Do I make myself clear?”

After the appropriate ‘yes, sir’s, the Major General dismissed the two aides and had the room hard sealed.  “With that officially said, would someone like to tell me what the h*ll is going on here?”

OOC: all (though only Durant and Ilianov are in the room, others may post their evening or early morning)


----------



## Calim (Aug 7, 2003)

_Well since I have nothing better to do._ 

Jeremiah assembles his equipment in one of the common rooms so as to have some room and verifies it is all working appropriately and goes about trying to figure out if there is anything in common between Native Amercian language and any of his other old guages such as sumerian or babylonian.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 8, 2003)

Secure Situation Room, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0801 hours, June 1, 2003

Durant sat, relatively quietly, during the presentation.  He answered direct questions and asked a few in order to clear up details.  But overall, he was silent and well behaved.  The Major-General then instructed the others to leave and asked an even more direct question.

"Sir, we have been at this for about 48 hours, give or take a few time zones.  We might have been thrown into this even more so than you.  Major Davis is the man we have been dealing with who seems to have the greatest clue to what this all involves.  Our biggest problem has been the opposition trying to kill us.  They have even made a blatant attempt dressed in Air Force uniforms.  What I need is to take my team to Warehouse 37 and see what answers we can get from there.  Unless Major Davis has any new developments to share."


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2003)

_Secure Situation Room, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0802 hours, June 1, 2003_

Major Davis cleared his throat, stood up from the chair at the side of the table and addressed the Major General, “Sir, I believe that I’m best qualified to help you understand the current situation. With your permission, sir?”

Davis walked over to Durant and Ilianov, nodded to Ilianov, shook Durant’s hand and said, “Congratulations on getting through hot times thus far.  I’m afraid to tell you that I believe the situation is going to get a lot warmer before we can get back to any sense of normalcy.”

Davis laid out think envelopes for Durant, Ilianov, and Major General Easton.  “Contained in these envelopes is the situation as the Pentagon currently understands it – and this information and what I’m about to inform you about is top secret and need to know only.  Major General, residing in Warehouse 37 is a second device known as a Stargate.  This gate is capable of allowing people almost immediate intergalactic transportation to numerous other worlds.   A similar device is located in Cheyenne Mountain and has been most recently in operation consistently over the last two years.  Unfortunately, something happened approximately twenty-two days ago at the complex and it is currently compromised.  Many of the command protocols were transferred out when we became aware of the potential incident.  However, the mountain and personnel therein and in the surrounding area are considered compromised.”

“From the details we’ve been able to gather, at great cost, something happened when one of the teams traveled to planet PX7-734.  That was the last planet we have record of the SG teams traveling to before all information was cut off.  Those that have come out of the facility that haven’t been killed seemed to have been controlled in some manner – akin to hypnotism or suggestion, though much deeper and compelling.  They have no knowledge of what happened at the facility, just their instructions of what they were to accomplish when they left.  Any failure to complete the mission set forth results in the personnel killing themselves.”

“The job I’ve been assigned by the Pentagon is to assemble a team under the command of Lt. Commander Craig Durant.  This team is to enter the secondary Stargate and contact some of the alien allies we’ve established to this point that may be able to help us with our current situation. . . I sure you have questions,” Davis said as he paused looking at the Major General as well as Durant and Ilianov.

OOC: all


----------



## kid A (Aug 8, 2003)

Secure Situation Room, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0802 hours, June 1, 2003

He'd had some strange contracts before.  And the nature of his job had always involved him finding a way to achieve the impossible.

But this, this was amazing.

Listening carefully as Major Davis spoke, Andreev scanned through the envelope, gleaning what information he could from its contents.  From the way Major Davis spoke of it, and from what he picked up from the envelope, this "stargate" seemed to offer instantaneous travel to locations across the galaxy, without the apparent use of vehicles.  This revolution in space travel and the repurcussions it would have on the world of science, hell, the world itself would be astounding!  The questions percolated in his head - questions of its origins, mechanics, and engineering - his excitement growing with each new thought.  Now he had finally discovered what his colleagues at NASA had been speaking about.  

But, as this thought entered his head, he was jerked back to the reality of the current situation.  Somehow, this Stargate program had been compromised, and the previous team(s), many of which included past colleagues of his, had either disappeared, or had turned up brainwashed, for lack of a better word.  Things seemed to be spiraling out of control, and now a new team was being assembled to go in after them without any kind of previous training.  As Major Davis came to a pause in his briefing, Andreev spoke up, asking a few questions that he felt needed addressed.

"Major Davis, if I may...  how many teams have been lost in this program?  Is it known who has compromised the first of these Stargates?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2003)

_Secure Situation Room, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0803 hours, June 1, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Andreev Ilianov_
> "Major Davis, if I may...  how many teams have been lost in this program?  Is it known who has compromised the first of these Stargates?" [/B]




"There are, or were, twenty-six SG teams (StarGate teams) which each consisted of between four and seven members.  Not to mention the fourteen hundred personnel within the North American Aerospace Defense Command (NORAD), United States Northern Command (USNORTHCOM), United States Strategic Command (USSTRATCOM), and Air Force Space Command (AFSPC) - all located in the Cheyenne Mountain Complex."

"As for who compromised the installation, we don't know for certain.  Anyone sent in either hasn't come back, or has come back mind-controlled.  We believe SG-2 was the team that was assigned the PX7-734 mission if that was what you were asking as well.  By the way, Mr. Ilianov, it is a pleasure to finally make your acquaintance.  I've read your file and you'll be a fine addition to the team," Major Davis replied.


----------



## kid A (Aug 8, 2003)

Secure Situation Room, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0803 hours, June 1, 2003



> "...By the way, Mr. Ilianov, it is a pleasure to finally make your acquaintance. I've read your file and you'll be a fine addition to the team," Major Davis replied.




Despite Major Davis' rather foreboding answers, Andreev still managed a smile.  "Thank you Major Davis.  I am honored to have been invited to work on this project, although I wish it was under more pleasant circumstances."

He looked to Durant, and back to Major Davis.  "I am sorry, I do not wish to question those in charge of the StarGate project, however, there is one thing I do not quite yet understand...  Are we to go in after the previous SG teams, or are we to simply ensure that the compromised StarGate is secured?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 8, 2003)

Secure Situation Room, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0803 hours, June 1, 2003

Durant sat listening to the story unfold before him.  Slowly a slight smile crossed his face as he twisted his neck.  It seemed as if he had worked out a kink that had been bothering him for a very long time.

"Major.  Do I understand that the short version of what will happen next consists of our team getting organized, briefed and equiped, then using this Stargate to collect allies in a war against whoever took over the NORAD complex?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 11, 2003)

_Secure Situation Room, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0803 hours, June 1, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Craig Durant_
> *"Major.  Do I understand that the short version of what will happen next consists of our team getting organized, briefed and equiped, then using this Stargate to collect allies in a war against whoever took over the NORAD complex?" *




"Yes. . . that's it in a nutshell.  The first of these allies is the To'kra, a race similar to the Gou'old but who are fighting the Gou'old and live in harmony with their symbiotes.  We've only had first contact with them a short time ago so not much is known, but what is known is in those files."

"In addition, and to answer Mr. Ilianov's question as well, there may be controlled SG teams off world.  You are to neutralize them and bring them back through our stargate.  Who knows what damage they could cause while controlled.  To that end, I have two weapons that are called 'Zat guns' - effective, one shot should render unconsciousness.  Also, tranquilizers would also be an effective weapon against them.  The hope is to render them unconscious and keep them sedated until this problem is sorted out.  The specifics on the zat guns are detailed in the files."

"Hopefully, with the help of some allies, you'll be able to determine what happened at the main base and develop a plan to correct it.  Once you enter the Stargate, you're on you own.  You have authorization to use whatever means necessary to accomplish the safe recovery of Cheyenne Mountain and the Stargate program.  I will not be here and your contact here will be the Major General.  You will need to station personnel at the Stargate to receive you when you return as well as to guard against any unauthorized access while you're gone.  Anything else?" Major Davis asked.

OOC: all


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 11, 2003)

_One of the Common Rooms, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0803 hours, June 1, 2003_

After a good night's sleep, a shower and a cup of coffee, Rylee was feeling a little better about herself as she wandered into the common room.  Still, this was what?  Her second, maybe third day in a tightly confined area.  First the jet, now this... it was not a good comparison to the mountains that she had called her home for the past few years.  She offered Greyson a thin smile and a vague "Good morning," as she wandered arund the room, until she became curious as to what it was he was doing.

"What is that?" she asked, gesturing toward the equipment he had set up around him.


----------



## Calim (Aug 11, 2003)

figures i would double post

*PLEASE DELETE ME*


----------



## Calim (Aug 11, 2003)

One of the Common Rooms, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0803 hours, June 1, 2003

Motioning towards each as he names them,"This is my digital video camera, my laptop and my scanner and a pile of writing that I had the kids do for me at the reservation.  Its a fasicination of mine to see if all languages are linked in someway so as to be able to find a root language that everything was spawned from, why exactly that is fasicinatiing I am not entirely sure but I get to meet a lot of interesting people while studying and hoping. " Jeremiah smiles warmly at Rylee as he states the last.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 11, 2003)

_One of the Common Rooms, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0803 hours, June 1, 2003_

"It sounds very interesting.  Have you had much luck in discovering a common language?" she asked as she perched on the back of a nearby couch, looking over his work curiously.


----------



## Calim (Aug 12, 2003)

One of the Common Rooms, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0804 hours, June 1, 2003

"Not very much but I am always hoping to find some link somewhere, maybe someday I will be the one who finds it, then again I don't know of anyone else who is looking."  Jeremiah laughs slightly at his own joke.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 12, 2003)

_One of the Common Rooms, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0804 hours, June 1, 2003_

"It is possible, I guess, to be the one to find it, if you are the only one looking for it..." Rylee said with a slight shrug, as she drained th last of her coffee from the cup.  Feeling a bit better with the caffeine in her system, she once again peered at Jeremiah's work, genuinely curious about it.  "So what language is this?"


----------



## Calim (Aug 12, 2003)

"Choctaw Indian, which we have stolen some words from there language just like we have stolen words from just about every other language in existence, which is were I got my idea like the word library has its origin in Latin, or arena coming from the Etruscan, and Monoploy comes from Greek.  It would seem that I might be boring to you so I stop lecturing and if you have specific questions maybe I can answer them with out going over your head."  

Jeremiah is very animated and excited as he talks about his passion but he also knows that it bores normal people to death when he talks about it.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 12, 2003)

Secure Situation Room, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0803 hours, June 1, 2003

Durant continued to leaf through the details within the files.  "Do we have established protocols for meeting with the To'kra?  Do we have a liaison or do we just show up and start walking around?"

Durant began to scribble some notes.  "What training do you have in mind before sending us off, Major?  We are all on pretty different pages in that regard.  Also, how well will we be equipped and do we have some means to communicate with our people back here on Earth?"

Durant took a moment to study Andreev.  It was easy for him to slip into his role within this insane mission, but he was not sure for the others.  Durant knew Andreev would have the best understanding of the equipment and ideas explained, but that did not make any of it easy to accept.


----------



## kid A (Aug 12, 2003)

Secure Situation Room, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0803 hours, June 1, 2003

Andreev, hearing Durant's concern about training, decided to voice his own thoughts on the matter.  "I find myself in agreement with Commander Durant on this issue, Major.  Our team is comprised of members from many different fields or expertise, which is useful, to be sure.  However, if there is even a remote chance of combat on this mission, and you seem to be certain there will, I would feel more comfortable with everyone recieving, at the very least, basic combat training.  I myself could use a bit of a brushing up, as I have not been in a combat situation for years..."  _well..._ "aside from the incident yesterday, of course."

Another thought came to him.  "Have we any additional technology from these allies, the 'Tok'ra,' Major Davis?  I would like, if at all possible, to have a look at these 'Zat-guns' as well as any other technology we may have acquired."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 12, 2003)

Lucas sits on his bed, trying to read.  His mind won't cooperate with this task, however, and he finds himself thinking over the events of the last two days.

_So, this is what the Air Force is like.  I guess I still need to see a normal day though._  He closes his book, leaning back against the wall.  _Hmm, I wonder how everyone else is getting on.  I'm sure Durant and Andreev will have settled right in, and Rylee seems pretty at ease with the military, but I guess Lorelai and Jeremiah might be at as much of a loss as me.  Let's go and find out.  And see if I can get some breakfast while I'm at it._

Leaving his book on the bed, he moves out into the hallway, and goes in search of his companions.


----------



## Keia (Aug 12, 2003)

_Secure Situation Room, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0807 hours, June 1, 2003_

“Let’s see. . . what’s the best way to answer this.  The To’kra are extremely secretive, the coordinates that are given are the last known location of one of the bases.  The information was gathered by SG-1 team approximately 10 weeks ago.  As for liaisons, you’ll have to make do with the members of your team.

“Regarding training, I believe that everyone with the exception of perhaps Ms. Nguyen and Mr. Grayson within your team knows their way around a gun or two.  If we felt there was time to put your team through basic, weapons and firearms training, and combat tactics, we would do that.  However, that time isn’t available.  Not to mention the fact that someone has taken an interest in the people that make up your team – the longer you’re out and about, the greater the risk for your personnel.  Finally, this mission is about establishing contacts and requesting what aid they can provide.  I’d be kidding myself if I said I didn’t think there would be conflict, but it isn’t the focus of this mission.”

“As for gear, with the Major General’s permission, you’ll be equipped with fatigues, tactical vests, military comms, and some weapons requisitioned from the armory here on Nellis.  These two zat guns are the only advanced technology that was available to you.  Everything else was either at Cheyenne Mountain or was otherwise unavailable.  I have some exposure to these weapons and can show your there operations after the meeting.”

“Communication will be a problem.  Once the gate closes, you’ll be on your own.  Only by returning through the Stargate.  The problem is we aren’t certain that you won’t enter through the Stargate at Cheyenne Mountain and be compromised.  In simple terms, it’s like there are to telephones at the house and they both ring when you dial home – whoever picks up the phone first gets you.  If its an emergency, you take that risk.  Otherwise, it would probably be best if you were prepared to deal with the situation before you returned,” Major Davis finished.

Major General Easton spoke up, “I have no problem with the requisitions, MRE’s and survival gear will also be made available.  Prior to this meeting I’ve already had two separate inquires as to this group possibly being on this base.  One was from SJ AFB, inquiring about a Lt. Donovan, another was from some talking head in Washington.  Frankly, the less I know about this mission and your team Durant, the better I feel.  I’ve heard a lot of stories about you.  Which, to me at least, means that a couple of the are true.  Regardless, you have the rep for getting the job done.  I expect that if there’s a way to solve this, you’re the man for the job.”

Major Davis chimed back in, “One final point . . . if something should happen, either at Cheyenne Mountain or as a result of the Mountain and the risk intensifies, authorization has already been given to destroy the base and surrounding lands before the risk grows past that area or we lose containment.”

OOC: all


----------



## kid A (Aug 12, 2003)

Secure Situation Room, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0807 hours, June 1, 2003

Andreev listened intently as both Major Davis and Major General Easton continued briefing them.  Taking it all in, he began to have an uneasy feeling about the whole situation.  Obviously, not everyone needed to be trained in military combat, but he would have felt even the slightest bit more comfortable if Lorelai and Jerimiah knew how to handle a weapon.  In addition, he felt disappointed that he was here primarily for military muscle.  He would, of course, be travelling across space on this mission.  And, he would also prove very useful in the field should any vehicle or technology surface.  But, as much as he was trained for this sort of thing back in the Russian AF, it was something that he had hoped was behind him.  He enjoyed working independently as a consultant (sans combat) and was thrilled beyond measure at the opportunity to work in space.  But this "job opportunity" was definitely not turning out to be what he originally thought.

When Major Davis finished speaking, Andreev found that he had no further questions, or at least, no questions specifically pertaining to the briefing.  "Well, gentlemen, I believe I understand what you are asking of us and I am ready to begin preparing for our departure."  He looked to Durant, looking for input.  "If Commander Durant has no other inquiries, I am wondering, what are we to do next to begin mission prep?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 12, 2003)

_One of the Common Rooms, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0804 hours, June 1, 2003_

"Hmm.  Sounds interesting, I guess.  How do you go about finding links between the languages?" she had noticed how animated Jeremiah had become when talking about his work, and in a way, she was amused, as she could not remember feeling that excited about anything.  Except maybe shooting badguys...

When Lucas entered the rec room, she grinned and waved to him, apparently in better spirits.  "Good morning."


----------



## Calim (Aug 12, 2003)

One of the Common Rooms, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0804 hours, June 1, 2003


Seeing Lucas walk in Jeremiah says, "Good morning," then goes back to explaining to Rylee,"These words meant the same in those languages as it does in ours so what i am looking for basically is a word that means the same in all languages."


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 13, 2003)

Secure Situation Room, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0807 hours, June 1, 2003

"Alright then.  I have not had a chance to read through these in detail yet.  If there's a possibility we could come through the other Stargate I would like to get an idea of what that compound looks like so we can come up with an E&E plan."  Durant closed the folder in fornt of him and straightened it's contents.  "Also, is there anyone within the To'kra society that we know or are looking to hook up with?"

Durant turned to Major General Easton.  "Thank you sir.  My bedside manor may be lacking, but I am a hell of a surgeon!"


----------



## Keia (Aug 13, 2003)

_Secure Situation Room, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0810 hours, June 1, 2003_

“I can provide a basic layout of the base as well as some details of the 28th level, the level the Stargate is on.  However, you may not get the chance to enter the base through the gate, because of the iris place on the gate,” Major Davis said.  He then explained the basic layout and the purpose behind the iris, which was to prevent unauthorized access.  “Now I don’t fully understand the principles behind it, but the bottom line is that you could end up with a one way ticket to no where if you enter the wrong base.”

“Upon successful contact with the To’kra, you should request to speak with either Lantash or Selmak, both of which have dealt with SG-1 on previous encounters.  As for the next step, I would think you should brief your team on the mission.  I’m certain that Mr. Ilianov and Ms Nguyen will want to review the Stargate material we’ve included in the files as well as a detailed examination of the Stargate to prepare for it for your journey.  Then you’ll need to determine who will go on the mission and who will remain behind to guard the gate until your return.  This is an issue because the Stargate issue works both ways.  They could arrive here when they intended to arrive at Cheyenne Mountain, and we don’t have an iris to protect this gate,” Major Davis added.

“If that is all,” Major General Easton said in what had to be is command voice, “then you’re dismissed.  I don’t want to hold you gentlemen up.  I’ll order the quartermaster to deliver your gear to your accommodations.  Dial 1725 when you’re ready to head out and a vehicle will be brought around to take you to Warehouse 37.”  With that, Easton stood up, saluted and exited the room.

Major Davis began gathering up materials still left at the table, including the entire file meant for Major General Easton.  “For myself, I’ve got to head back out immediately.  I don’t want anyone tracking me to have any more time to realize where I am.  Good luck, gentlemen, and hopefully will be having beers and laughing about this whole situation in a couple of days.”

OOC: all


----------



## kid A (Aug 13, 2003)

Secure Situation Room, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0810 hours, June 1, 2003



> "Good luck, gentlemen, and hopefully will be having beers and laughing about this whole situation in a couple of days.”




As everyone began getting up to leave the briefing room, Andreev gathered all the materials he had been studying and returned them to the envelope.  He then stood up and walked over to Durant.

"What do you make of all this, Craig?  I do not know about you, my friend, but I could use that drink Major Davis talked about right now."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 13, 2003)

_One of the Common Rooms, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0804 hours, June 1, 2003_

"Hi."  Lucas smiles at Rylee and Jeremiah.  "Has anyone found where we get breakfast in this place yet?  Oh, and how's the arm holding up?"  He asks Rylee.  "I guess they've got proper doctors here, so you won't have to face me patching you up again."


----------



## MadThinker (Aug 14, 2003)

One of the Common Rooms, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0804 hours, June 1, 2003


Having finished his shower at the end of his daily 10 mile run, Donovan heads of to breakfast.

"Only good thing about the @%*&! Air Farce is their food. I hope this base doesn't disappoint."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 14, 2003)

_One of the Common Rooms, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0804 hours, June 1, 2003_

"I see.  Well,good luck in your search..." she said, patting Jeremiah on the shoulder before regaining her feet.

"My arm feels okay, thank you for asking.  By pure luck alone, I found coffee, but breakfast sounds good.  Mind if I join you in your search?  Preferably something that does not include ration packs, roots, or berries..." That having been regular fare for the past several months, she was looking forward to a change.

She nodded to Donovan as he emerged from his room, and gave him a questioning look.  "Air... farce?"  Perhaps she had not heard him right?


----------



## Calim (Aug 14, 2003)

One of the Common Rooms, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0804 hours, June 1, 2003

"Hey don't leave to eat my computer, I am kinda hungry to after all."  Jeremiah smiles at everyone as he gets up to rush off after them.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 14, 2003)

Secure Situation Room, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0810 hours, June 1, 2003

"You know I'm not turning down a drink, did you say something about bringing some vodka with you?"  Durant then walked over to the map of the base on the ready room wall and was quiet for a few minutes.  This was a bold step, even for him.  Leading a team of civilians on diplomatic missions to other worlds, while aliens tried to kill them.  Yeah, not your normal walk in the park.  But there were other Stargate teams _(Need to make a note to get a roster of the other teams, see if there is anyone I know on any of them.)_ and they had been doing this for a while, no reason he couldn't.  No need to reinvent the wheel, most of the protocols already existed, but an untrained team...that worried him.  

"Well I am sure the others are going crazy waiting to hear what we found out.  Best to head back and update them.  We are going to have to cut off all outside communication, can't risk being tracked down.  Given 2 or 3 days I could throw together some team-building exercises to run the group through, but I don't think we have that kind of time.  These guys are going to have to understand how much they need one another.  We go through another cluster like the one back at the airfield and we'll all be dead on some unnamed world."

Durant led Andreev over to the door.  "I am going to be relying on you alot.  You know how I work, but you know how these others think too.  You are going to be this unit's glue until we can get on our feet.  If you have any ideas on building teamwork and trust in a short time to a bunch of stubborn, prodigal scientists, I'm all ears.  Let's go fill the kids in and take a trip over to see this damn Stargate."

Before he lost sight of Major Davis, Durant called out to him.  "Excuse me Major, what's this unit's call sign?"


----------



## kid A (Aug 14, 2003)

Secure Situation Room, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0810 hours, June 1, 2003



> Durant led Andreev over to the door. "I am going to be relying on you alot. You know how I work, but you know how these others think too. You are going to be this unit's glue until we can get on our feet. If you have any ideas on building teamwork and trust in a short time to a bunch of stubborn, prodigal scientists, I'm all ears. Let's go fill the kids in and take a trip over to see this damn Stargate."




Andreev nodded to Durant, and smiled.  "You have my support, Craig, you know that.  Anything you need, please let me know, and I will assist you as best I can.  And, yes, I agree.  Now is the time to fill in the others on what we have heard this morning.  Then, perhaps I should go over the contents of this envelope with the young Doctor Nguyen, to see what she and I can make of the technology.  In all fairness, this type of space travel seems more her specialty than mine, so we may be able to glean some useful knowledge from her about this Stargate."

As they headed for the door, his smile became a mischevious grin.  "Tonight, we will catch up over some of the finest vodka you have ever tasted!  I still need to thank you for sending as my escourt the beautiful Lt. Reed."


----------



## Keia (Aug 14, 2003)

_Secure Situation Room, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0810 hours, June 1, 2003_

It doesn't take long to realize that the accomodations provided by the base had a full kitchen.  The kitchen was well stocked with the basics in anticipation of occupancy.  

In fact, the group seemed drawn to the kitchen from the smell of bacon as they neared the room.  Inside the sizable room, Lt. Stewart was manning the stove and frying some eggs and bacon while Lt. Reed was sitting at a large twelve-person table, empty plate in front of her, reading a magazine.

"Anyone else want to take over here," Stewart asked, "cause this breakfast is mine!" He said possessively with a smile.

"Seems like they provided everything inside this building - almost like we're not allowed to leave," Reed commented. 

OOC: All


----------



## Keia (Aug 14, 2003)

_Secure Situation Room, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0810 hours, June 1, 2003_



> _Originally posted by Durant_
> *Before he lost sight of Major Davis, Durant called out to him.  "Excuse me Major, what's this unit's call sign?" *




"Well, the Pentagon has dubbed the operation LV, Live Volcano, but hasn't designated a unit call sign for your team.  Since you're not officially an SG team, there's no need to use their designations - though you're most likely SG-28 for purposes of your reports," Major Davis said.  "The unit call sign I suppose can be up to you and your team."

OOC: all


----------



## Fanog (Aug 14, 2003)

_Kitchen, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0810 hours, June 1, 2003_

Leonard walks into the kitchen a little late, freshly showered and sharply dressed in his army uniform. He smiles at the people already there. "Morning everyone. I hope you left some coffee for me?"

As he pours himself a cup, Leonard realizes that it's costing him quite a bit of trouble to keep his happy face up. He hadn't slept all that well, plagued by dreams of the team falling apart. Somehow, despite his best efforts, the whole thing had gone terribly wrong. It had ended with various people of their group drawing guns on each other. Not exactly a nice thought to wake up to, considering it was their first real day on the new job... A shower had done him a bit of good though, and it was nice to see most of them together in the kitchen.

_Well... best get something done, keep my mind off things._ Leonard walks over to the stove, taking the pan from Stewart. "Thanks, Lieutenant. I'll have a go. Smells too good to pass up. "


----------



## Calim (Aug 15, 2003)

Kitchen, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0810 hours, June 1, 2003

Jeremiah will start looking around the kitchen to see if he can scare up some pinto beans, some ground beef, and some bread mix which he sets all aside.  "Whenever your done , Leonard."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 15, 2003)

_Kitchen, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0810 hours, June 1, 2003_

"Err... hmm..." she eyed te stove warily, watching Leonard as he cooked his breakfast on it.  It didn't look too hard... actually, the thing did not look too different from the antequated stove that her parents had used.  Granted, she'd never actually cooked anything on it.    Shaking her head she busied herself in looking for food that did not need to be cooked.  Or maybe... perhaps they would allow her to get a good fire going on the grounds outside?  She _did_ know how to cook over an open fire.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 18, 2003)

_Kitchen, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0810 hours, June 1, 2003_

Lucas notices Rylee's discomfort with the cooker.  "What would you like?"  He asks her, starting to rummage around for food.

"We've got... eggs, bacon, what may be sausages."  He frowns suspiciously at the packet.  "Peanut butter, some cereal... you get the idea.  I'm going to follow Lt. Stewart's example and have eggs and bacon, so I'm quite happy to cook extra for anyone who wants some."

He grins at the assembled company.  "It's not often I get to cook, but it's one of the things I really enjoy.  Not that I'm guaranteeing the results will still be edible, mind."


----------



## Keia (Aug 19, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accomodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0815 hours, June 1, 2003_

The morning sun was well up in the sky already and outside it promised to be a pleasant day.  The base was humming at a soft rumble of activity, oblivious to the occupants of the secure accomodations.

Inside those very accomodations, Lt. Reed tossed the magazine aside and said, "I'll be in the rec room, someone let me know whenever the boys come home from their big meeting.  Anyone for a post-breakfast game of pool?"

Lt. Donovan had had to bribe a couple of soldiers to allow him to leave the accomodations and run on the 5 mile course that was just off the barracks of the base.  More expensive that he would have liked, but he understood how some things worked on a military base.

Of Lt. Terrell, Krizzel or Lorelai, there was no sign yet this morning.   Of course, it was still early - for non-military personnel.

OOC: all


----------



## kid A (Aug 19, 2003)

Kitchen, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0810 hours, June 1, 2003

Andreev continued toward the door, and turned to Durant before leaving.  "I will gather the others, and prepare them for your briefing.  I imagine most will have congregated in the kitchen at this point, so meet me there when you are finished."  With that, he left the room.

Finding his way back to the kitchen was no problem.  Wonderful smells of breakfast reminded him that he hadn't eaten since yesterday, and as such he followed the aromas until he found their source.  He was delighted to see that his speculation was correct.  Much of the team was already gathered there, with the exception of Lt. Terrell, Lt. Donovan, Doctor Nguyen and Montoya.  Hopefully, Durant would have the time he needed to take care of any other business with Major Davis or Major General Easton while Andreev prepped the team for the briefing.  He called quickly to Lt. Reed as she was walking out of the room, "Lt. Reed, a moment, if you please!"

Smiling at everyone as he walked into the room, he began a general announcement, opening with warm morning greetings.  "Good morning everyone!  I hope you have all managed to get some rest.  I know that as of last night, we were all asking ourselves the same questions about this situation.  Fortunately, for all of us, the time has come for answers.  Commander Durant and myself have just been briefed on the details of our mission.  When he returns, the Commander will brief you on what we are doing here.  But until he arrives, I will be filling you in on why we are here in the first place."

Looking around and studying their faces as he spoke, he continued, "Before I begin, we need to gather the others for the briefing.  Does anyone know of their whereabouts?  Also, what is the status of Seargent Montoya?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 19, 2003)

_Kitchen, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0810 hours, June 1, 2003_

"Eggs and bacon would be good, if it is not too much trouble," Rylee said, relieved that Lucas had offered to cook.  Then, her eyes fell upon the toaster.  This much, she could handle... maybe.  "Does anyone want toast?" Retrieving a few slices of bread for herself, and enough for anyone who wanted toast, she approached the toaster.  After examining it for a moment, examining the various settings and buttons, she hoped she had figured it out.  Putting two slices of bread into it, she slowly pushed down on the lever... hoping the thing did not blow up in her face.

By the time Andreev enters the room, she had hopefully mastered the art of making toast, and was feeling quite proud of herself.


----------



## Fanog (Aug 19, 2003)

_Kitchen, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0810 hours, June 1, 2003_

Leonard quickly whips up some breakfast for himself and hands over the frying pan to Lucas. "Here you go, enjoy."

Plate still in hand, Leonard is about to follow Reed to the pool table. "Yeah, I'm game - although I'm not too sure about the post-breakfast part", Leonard says smilingly as he helps himself to his bacon and egg. "Hmm, _real_ food. That's been a while ago." Leonard feels kind of good at Reed's offer of a game of pool. _Just one of the guys, that usually saves a lot of trouble..._


----------



## Keia (Aug 19, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0815 hours, June 1, 2003_



			
				Leonard Campbell[/i]
[B]Plate still in hand said:
			
		

> *He called quickly to Lt. Reed as she was walking out of the room, "Lt. Reed, a moment, if you please!"*




“. . . I guess you’re saved – for now,” Lt. Reed finished quietly to Leonard after being called back by Andreev.



> _Originally posted by Andreev Ilianov_
> Looking around and studying their faces as he spoke, he continued, "Before I begin, we need to gather the others for the briefing.  Does anyone know of their whereabouts?  Also, what is the status of Sergeant Montoya?" [/B]




At that, Lt. Stewart looked up from devouring what remained on his plate, “The sergeant is in recovery right now.  The doctor this morning said that he’ll make a full recovery.  Hopefully, he’ll be back with us soon.”  Stewart had stayed most of the night with Sgt Montoya until he was sleeping in recovery and Stewart was ordered to come back and get some sleep.  Inside, Stewart felt responsible about what happened to Montoya, when Stewart was covering him.

OOC: All


----------



## kid A (Aug 19, 2003)

Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0815 hours, June 1, 2003

Relieved by the news of Montoya's recovery, Andreev went on.  "Thank you Lt. Stewart.  That is good news indeed.  Now, does anyone know where we might find Doctor Nguyen, Lt. Terrell, and Lt. Donovan?"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 19, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0815 hours, June 1, 2003_

Taking the frying pan, Lucas sets to work on making himself and Rylee some breakfast.

"Anyone else want some while I'm here?  There's still room in the pan."  He looks up as Andreev enters the room.  "I think Lorelai's still in bed, since Krizzel isn't out and about yet.  I've not seen either  Lt. Terrell or Donovan yet this morning, but I guess they could be on duty or something?"  He turns the bacon over in the pan, sending another wave of appetising aromas drifting across towards the cosmonaut.

"Speaking of Krizzel, is there likely to be any cat food on the base?  I'm sure my field rations won't do him much good if that's all he gets to eat."


----------



## kid A (Aug 20, 2003)

Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0815 hours, June 1, 2003



> "I think Lorelai's still in bed, since Krizzel isn't out and about yet. I've not seen either Lt. Terrell or Donovan yet this morning, but I guess they could be on duty or something?"




"Lt. Reed, would it be possible for you to assist me in finding Doctor Nguyen, Lt. Donovan and Lt. Terrell.  If they are in their quarters, we will send them here.  If the rest of you would remain here, the Commander will be returning shortly, and we will begin the briefing when everyone is present."  

With this, he stood up and walked toward the hallway near Lt. Reed.  He took a small detour past the cooking area, and grabbed a piece of toast.  Thanking Rylee for the toast, he said, "Mr. Fisher, I may take you up on your offer of breakfast when I return."  Biting into his toast, he continued on to the doorway, motioning for Reed to follow as he went looking for the remaining members of the team.


----------



## Fanog (Aug 20, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0815 hours, June 1, 2003_

Leonard nods at Andreev as he sees the man enter the kitchen. "Good morning. Well, I can tell you that I'm looking forward to hearing what this is all about really. I think it's safe to say that we all are."



> _Originally posted by Lt. Reed_
> "... I guess you’re saved - for now," Lt. Reed finished quietly to Leonard after being called back by Andreev.



 He gives the Lieutenant a look and replies to her quiet words with a quick flip of his head, raising his chin a bit in a mock challenge. He smiles as she leaves with Andreev to pick up the others, seating himself at the table and continuing his breakfast. "Lucas, I don't think the people here really counted on a extra team member with special diet requirement", Leonard says with a friendly smile.  "After the briefing, we'll probably get our equipment issued. Let's see then if we can get some cat food included with the standard gear."


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 20, 2003)

Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0815 hours, June 1, 2003

Time to get down to serious business.  Durant spent the trip back to the house reading over the files.  Once him and Andreev returned he asked Andreev to have the others all meet together in 30 minutes.  During that time, Durant locked himself in his room.  He sat on the floor and finished reading the file.  Once completed, he emptied the file out onto the floor and rearranged  the contents into an order that suited him and took notes and wrote down questions during this process.  After that he stepped into the bathroom and washed his face, a simple action that helped clear his head.  It was a bit odd to see his clean cut image in dress uniform looking back at him.  High-and-tight haircut, clean shaven, dress uniform with combat ribbons and awards...not the man he was a month ago.  But now was not the time to reflect on these things.  Durant picked up the file and made his way downstairs, following the voices of his team.


----------



## MadThinker (Aug 20, 2003)

Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0815 hours, June 1, 2003

Almost on cue Donovan enters the kitchen area.
"It looks like I am just in time. What am I just in time for?"
While he waited for an answer he headed over to the refrigerator and began to pull out half a dozen eggs, a dozen slices of bacon, two potatoes and a bottle of hot sauce. Mixing the ingredients into a bowl he gets out a pan and starts cooking the concoction on the stove.


----------



## Keia (Aug 22, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

In short order everyone is gathered around to listen to Lt. Commander Durant and Andreev Ilianov provide the information they learned about their mission, all except for Lorelai Nguyen and Lt. Terrell - as well as the cat called Krizzel.

When Lt. Reed checked on her, she indicated that Lorelai needed some time yet, and that the meeting should start without her.

OOC: all


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 25, 2003)

Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003

Durant made his way to the kitchen, taking in the sounds and smells as he got closer.  He stood outside the kitchen door for a moment.  This was going to be interesting.  Everyone in the group would be challenged by what they were about to learn.  In the field you never know if you can pull the trigger on someone until you have to actually do it.  Durant truly hoped that all of these people would be able to do their jobs under these unique circumstances.  They didn't know where they were headed or exactly how they were getting there.  Oh well, time to get this over with.

Lieutenant Commander Craig Durant entered the kitchen in his full dress uniform, clean shaven, with his files and notes under his arm.  "Your attention everyone."  He gave them a moment to gather themselves.  "It's time to get down to business."  Durant did his best to outline the situation.  He explained the circumstances at Cheyenne Mountain.  He explained what he knew of how the Stargate worked and operated.  He explained the mission laid out before them and the race called the To'kra.  The entire time he watched each of them closely, looking for any signs that they could not handle the unique briefing.  However, each of them kept a solid expression and seemed more drawn in the more he told them.  Good.  They really were professionals.  

When he was done, he asked for any questions based on what he had explained.  He kept Andreev Ilianov close by to handle some of the more technical-type details.  Durant did think it was extremely odd that Dr. Nguyen was absent from the meeting.  He was actually looking forward to her reaction to all of this, she had appeared to have the greatest grasp of the Stargate from just a few simple phrases describing it.


----------



## kid A (Aug 25, 2003)

Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003

Andreev remained at the front of the room while Durant briefed the team on the mission.  He spoke as needed, explaining any technical aspects of the mission.  He waited for the inevitable bombardment of questions, only hoping he and Durant could answer them all...


----------



## Keia (Aug 25, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

Lt. Stewart looked around as the others obviously were digesting what they had been told, then cleared his throat.

"Sir?" Stewart started, "What about Lt.'s Reed, Terrell, and myself?  As far as I know, we're not a part of your team.  We're just assistance to get you where you're going.  As you're mighty close to that goal, are we being returned to duty elsewhere now?"

OOC: all


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 25, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

As Durant came into the kitchen, she took her plate of food and sat down at the table, quickly eating her breakfast while listening to what Durant had to say.  Most of it sounded pretty unbelievable, though quite interesting.  When the time came for questions, she paused to think, really unsure as to where to start.  For the moment, she was content to hear what questions the others had to ask.


----------



## Calim (Aug 25, 2003)

"So do these Tok'ra speak English?"  Jeremiah looking very interested and alert during the entire breifing.


----------



## Fanog (Aug 25, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

While everyone had been gathering around the kitchen table for the briefing, Leonard had quickly traded his empty breakfast plate for another cup of coffee and pen and paper. By the end of Durant's speech, the mug is still full and the paper still empty. _Well, at least I remember not to let my mouth hang open..._

Leonard lets out another one of his admiring whistles, opening the round of questions. _Damn, meeting up with alien cultures. Holy smack..._ Leonard's mouth is dry with anticipation, he has the same rumbling feeling as the day he was asked to join this mission. _Well, trusting my instincts in gonna bring me in outer space. Damn!_

He takes a look around their group, gathered round the table. Seeking full confirmation before fully believing it, Leonard wants to speaks up, holding in until Jeramiah has finished speaking. "So, all of us are really going through the Stargate, in search of these To'kra?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 28, 2003)

Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003

"As far as I know," began Durant, "The To'kra speak something equivalent to English.  No indication has been given to make me believe anything different."  

"I don't see how we can all go through the Stargate, at least not on the first trip."  He watched the reactions in the room.  Everything had built to this moment.   More than likely everyone's curiosity would get the better of them and they would want the experience.  But there was more to it than that.  "Our group here is rather large and that is one reason I don't want us all to go at once.  There are still people trying to kill us, if we go through the gate and there is a big trap waiting, we don't need to make ourselves that easy of a target.  It would also be good to have a support team back here to feed us intel or other information we might need."

"Any other questions?"


----------



## Fanog (Aug 30, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

Durant's word leave one question clear, and unanswered. Feeling his stomach turn in his body, Leonard opens his mouth and poses it.

"So... Who of us will go, and who will end up staying here?"


----------



## Jarval (Aug 31, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

Lucas sits, trying to keep up with the pace of the briefing.  _God, this is really serious...  Why didn't we know about all of this already?  First contact with aliens happened years ago by the sounds of things, and not a sniff of it in the news...  One hell of a cover up._

"How many are you thinking of putting on the first team?"  He asks as Durant finishes.  "I'm sure everyone's going to want to go, but have we got any good intel to know who we're likely to need for this trip away?"  He looks up at Durant, awaiting his reply.

_Away.  To another world.  I can't belive this is for real..._


----------



## kid A (Sep 2, 2003)

Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003



> "So... Who of us will go, and who will end up staying here?"






> "How many are you thinking of putting on the first team?"




With these questions, Andreev turned an interested look toward Durant.  They had not discussed this particular matter in the earlier briefing, and from past memory, he speculated that the time Durant had spent alone, as Andreev had gathered the team, was spent addressing this very matter.  He watched Durant, and awaited his answer...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 2, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

Having finished her breakfast, she leaned back in her chair, sipping her coffee and mulling over this new information.  Aliens, travel to other planets... it sounded quite unbelievable.  Still... it was definitely worth leaving her mountain retreat to hear all this.  She regarded Durant quietly, waiting for him to say just who would be accompanying him on this mission.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 3, 2003)

Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003

_Well this is a good sign.  Everyone seems eager to continue._ 
"I would say that Montoya will be on the support crew until he recovers.  And Professor Nugyen seems to be having some trouble adjusting, so I can't see her going at this time.  Any other changes will be made as we go."  He could see the excitement building in their eyes.  "None of this is carved in stone people, let's stay professional here."  

Durant waited for any further questions.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 4, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

Leonard leans back in his chair, relieved to hear that he'll go and actually get a chance to interact with this alien culture. With that worry off his chest, he has a chance to actually think about that they're trying to do. 

"Sir, you said these To'kra have had contact with the SG-1 team. At least, two of them. Could we get the names of the members of that team? It might give us a better introduction when we find them: names of people seem to stick better than a code like 'SG-1'. At least, that the way it would work on earth..."

He seems to think on something and continues, this time speaking more to Andreev. He speaks in the tone of someone who isn't totally at home in the subject, but confident enough to speak his thoughts. "Also, I was thinking about this dial-home situation, and how we might end up in Cheyenne Mountain. Isn't it possible to set up a return time with Montoya and Lorelai. Say in one week, they'll open up the stargate again, from this end. We would know that it's them opening the gate, and could safely step back. Right?"


----------



## kid A (Sep 4, 2003)

Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003



> "Also, I was thinking about this dial-home situation, and how we might end up in Cheyenne Mountain. Isn't it possible to set up a return time with Montoya and Lorelai. Say in one week, they'll open up the stargate again, from this end. We would know that it's them opening the gate, and could safely step back. Right?"




Hearing the question, which sounded as though it was directed toward himself, Andreev turned his gaze toward Leonard, who was, sure enough, looking back in his direction.  "That is an excellent question, Mr. Campbell.  I have had not but a brief chance to look over the information regarding the Stargate, but from what I have ascertained, your suggestion, however plausbile, is impossible.  You see, from what I understand, the Stargate itself functions as a wormhole, or a channel of transportation which allows travel in one direction only.  Any attempt to travel a wormhole in the opposite direction... that is, any attempt at entering a wormhole through it's exit, would result in...  well, let us just say that it would be a very short trip."

As he spoke, he found himself pacing the front of the room, an action he did quite often when speaking to a large audience.  Continuing his path along the floor of the kitchen, he went on with his explanation.  "Fortunately, we do have a very reliable means of returning home safely.  And he is sitting right over there."  He came to a halt and offered a gesture toward Jeremiah, indicating him as the subject of his discussion.  "You see, in order to return safely to Earth, we will need to have the proper coordinates, which we will use to input... or as I understand, the correct term being 'dial-up'... our return location into the alien Stargate.  Therefore, we will need to decipher which of the symbols shown on the perimeter of the Stargate are the exact coordinates for Earth.  Young Mr. Grayson there is our resident linguist/sociologist, and as such, one of his primary objectives on this mission will be to find these coordinates."

He gave a confident smile to Jeremiah, and offered to the team his speculation, "Mr. Grayson's file has indicated that he is one of the the most formidable experts in his field.  One of the best in the world, in fact.  Based on this information, I, for one, believe that he will successfully procure for us a safe return home."


----------



## Keia (Sep 9, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

As Andreev was finishing his explanations, several within the room heard a loud knock on the door to the quarters the team was stationed at.  Opening the door revealed a sergeant and several enlisted men carrying large boxes.  As the door opened the sergeant started speaking to whoever opened the door. . . 

"Sir (or Ma'am), I have orders here from Major General Easton to provide the following materials to these accomodations specifically to a Lt. Commander Craig Durant . . . or at least this briefcase is to be specifically given to him.  The remaining boxes we can put where ever you want," the sergeant continued.

"Also, I have a message from the medical ward and an envelope for Lt. Commander Durant as well," the sergeant finished.

The boxes ranged from large corrugated cardboard boxes to large metal and heavy plastic strong boxes.

_OOC: all [Campbell, Donovan, Durant, Fallon, Fisher, Grayson, Ilianov, Montoya, Nguyen]_


----------



## Jarval (Sep 9, 2003)

Lucas looks over at the boxes with interest, itching to open some of the more intriguing looking ones to find out what lies inside.  However, he represses this urge, waiting for Durant _Now my commanding officer, I guess._ to have a chance to read the message and open his own briefcase.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 10, 2003)

Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003

Craig Durant walked to the door and reached for the briefcase and letter.  "Thank you Sergeant.  I'll take those from you.  The rest of those things can be taken to one of the common rooms inside."  Looking back over his shoulder at the others he continued.  "Would someone like to lead them?"  Durant quickly studied the briefcase.  After that he opened the letter and began to read.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 10, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

After taking one last sip of her coffee, she rose from the table and showed the men into one of the common rooms.  Her curiousity as to what was in those boxes was poorly hidden, and she barely restrained the urge to open them before the others entered the room.  Maybe the boxes held some more weaponry!

She solved the problem by removing herself from the temptaton.  Once the men had set the boxes down, she followed them back into the kitchen, and took her plate to the sink, to wash it off.  As Durant was reading his letter, she occasionally glanced at his face, trying to guage his reaction to what was written.


----------



## Keia (Sep 10, 2003)

_Entry Hall, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

Durant accepted the briefcase and feltthe comfortable weight of the objects within.  Reading the letter, Durant noted that the contents of the briefcase contained two _Zat_ guns and fuel cells to recharge each twice.  Also, Major General Easton cleared a practice facility and arranged for training in close combat and personal firearms for any members of the team that were interested.  The instructors were high profile high clearance individuals that Durant recognized from his earlier tours.  The note detailed the facilities being provided as, "the best I could do on short notice for those going out to save the world."

The other cartons contained two sets of fatigues, with the names of the wearer and correct sizes for each individual.  The metal and heavy plastic crates contained weapons (3 FN P90's with 50 rounds of ammo for each (FMJ), 7 9mm Beretta 92s), combat boots, load bearing harnesses, magnetic compasses, tactical deployment vests, tactical radios, and 6 days MRE's for each individual on the team.

The note from the medical department was a status report on a Sergeant Richardo Montoya.  It mentioned that he was recovering nicely and should be able to return to active duty in a day or two.  Odd for someone who had sustained the kind of injuries that Montoya was carted in for . . . 

OOC: All


----------



## Fanog (Sep 10, 2003)

_Entry Hall, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

Leonard stands up from his seat and follows the men to where they drop the boxes. In passing, he adresses Durant. "Sir, I assume this is our equipment for the mission. With your permission, I'll oversee that everyone gets what they need, Sir. I've got some experience with making quarter, I could see to it that everone is comfortable with their gear, and might make an inventory of 'special' requests that anyone might have. With your permission, Sir."

Assuming Durant is okay with that, Leonard takes it upon himself to open the boxes and take a quick look at what's there. "Okay everyone, please listen up. It seems like everything we'll be needing is here. Please come round one by one to pick up your gear. If you find anything missing, or if you think you'll need addional or special equipment, please come see me. I'll make a list and see what the people at the base can do for us."


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 15, 2003)

Entry Hall, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003

With a smile on his face Durant read the note from the Med Staff.  _Good to see the kid is going to make it._ "Doc Donovan, looks like you worked your magic again, Monotya should be back with us in a few days."

Durant listens to Leonard's questions, waiting for him to finish before responding.  "Sounds good to me Campbell.  I'll have a few items for you to conger up myself.  We could use a couple of things to bring the group up to full strength."

Looking over the rest of the group, who were obviously eager to dig into their new gear, Durant made a few final announcements.  "All right gang, I will be on the back porch going over duty rosters for the unit.  Feel free to stop by if you need me.  Everyone is going to take some time on the firearms course with the base instructors.  If you are already magnificently proficient with your personal weapon of choice, I still want you to get some range time with our issued firearms.  We will also be making a trip over to examine this Stargate.  We will do this together like a big field trip.  No one sneaks a peak before hand.  This is not Christmas morning."

Durant stops talking for a moment and that appears to be all it takes to provoke most of the occupants of the room to begin making their way to the storage crates.  "One last thing people.  For anyone that cares, we are now SG-28, the Live Volcano."


----------



## Calim (Sep 15, 2003)

Entry Hall, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003

Jeremiah walks up to Durant,"Um sir, I would like to make sure that I can quite a bit of time on the range.  I have not fired a gun other then a starting pistol in my life and I don't want my inabilities with my firearm being a detriment to the group as a whole.  Thanks.  Also is there anyway that I can get plugged into the data that we have existing about the Stargate so I can get some basic knowledge of it beforehand so I can make sure we arrive home safely."


----------



## kid A (Sep 15, 2003)

Entry Hall, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003

After the briefing, as everyone began getting their gear, Andreev walked back to Durant.  He gestured with his right hand, holding the manila envelope he had recieved during the earlier breifing, and said, "Commander, I am going to see if the young Doctor Nguyen is ready, and I will fill her in on the details of the briefing.  Also, I would like to speak with her about the Stargate to see what kinds of thoughts or ideas she has about it.  Is there anything else you will need me to take care of after that?  If not, I will be brushing up on my firearms training along with many of the others..."


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 15, 2003)

Entry Hall, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003

Durant began to loosen up the collar on his uniform as everyone got up from the table.  "Grayson, you can meet with me on the porch as soon as I get changed.  I will be going over what we have so far and you can check it out with me."  

As he turned to leave, Andreev had a few questions for Durant.  "Yeah, I am actually a little concerned for her.  Somebody should check on her, probably anyone but me would be a good choice.  We could really use her insight on this, too.  And you my friend, are the most qualified to figure out whatever she is talking about."  Durant then slapped Andreev on the back.  "But don't be gone too long, wouldn't want Lt. Reed to start getting jealous."


----------



## kid A (Sep 15, 2003)

Entry Hall, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003



> "Yeah, I am actually a little concerned for her.  Somebody should check on her, probably anyone but me would be a good choice.  We could really use her insight on this, too.  And you my friend, are the most qualified to figure out whatever she is talking about."  Durant then slapped Andreev on the back.  "But don't be gone too long, wouldn't want Lt. Reed to start getting jealous."




At this, Andreev let out a loud laugh, and actually looked around to see where Reed had gone.  "Yes, my friend, I will need to find some time to spend with the Lieutenant.  But, business before pleasure.  If there is anything you need, let me know."  He clapped a hand on Durant's shoulder, and then walked out the room, heading towards Doctor Nguyen's room.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 15, 2003)

_Entry Hall, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

"Very well, Sir. Live Vulcano, sounds impressive enough. I'll first check what it is that they gave us to work with." Leonard turns to the rest of their gathered crew. "Okay, everyone. Come see me when you want to collect your equipment. This _will_ be almost like Christmas. Lucas, Rylee?" With a smile, Leonard walks over to common room where the boxes were dropped. He quickly opens all of them, taking stocks of what's in each of them. _Hmm, names are already on them. That's nice. Okay, it seems like they've got all of the basics covered. Oh, the weaponry. Heavy stuff... I'll leave them for the Commander to distribute._

"Okay, who's up first?"


----------



## Keia (Sep 17, 2003)

Private quarters, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003



			
				Andreev Ilianov said:
			
		

> At this, Andreev let out a loud laugh, and actually looked around to see where Reed had gone.  "Yes, my friend, I will need to find some time to spend with the Lieutenant.  But, business before pleasure.  If there is anything you need, let me know."  He clapped a hand on Durant's shoulder, and then walked out the room, heading towards Doctor Nguyen's room.




After several hours, Andreev left Lorelai Nguyen's room.  Andreev's mind was still trying to grasp some of the theoretical information that Lorelai passed on.  As for Lorelai herself, Andreev still wasn't certain what was going on with the woman.  Obviously, she was eager to investigate this Stargate with the others and she was confident in her abilities, but she steadfastly refused to go with then in two days time.  She even said that she would train in firearms with Lt. Terrell (who wasn't in the room at the time).  The woman was stubborn, of that there was no doubt - and if she wasn't going to say what was going on, Andreev wasn't certain anyone would ever know.

OOC: Andreev Ilianov


----------



## Keia (Sep 17, 2003)

Back Porch, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0845 hours, June 1, 2003



			
				Craig Durant said:
			
		

> Durant began to loosen up the collar on his uniform as everyone got up from the table.  "Grayson, you can meet with me on the porch as soon as I get changed.  I will be going over what we have so far and you can check it out with me."




As Durant exited the accomodations onto the back porch of the building, the first thing he noticed was the sheer numberof guards on this compound.  There were the obvious guards patrolling the perimeter of the relatively small yard of the building.  Then, there were the guards which appeared to be doing something else but were watching the routes coming twoard the accomodations for trouble.  Major General Easton apparently wasn't taking any chances and seemed to have some redundant patrols in place - either that or he expected trouble.

Durant's observations were interrupted by the back door opening again.  But it wasn't Grayson out to speak with him but Lt. Stewart.  Stewart nodded toward Durant and said, "Sir, I was curious about Lt's Reed, Terrell and myself.  Are we staying one with the team or being returned to our duties?  Personally, I would like to stay on with the team, in some capacity.  That is, if you'll have me, sir."

OOC: Durant, (all)


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 17, 2003)

Back Porch, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0845 hours, June 1, 2003


Durant looked up to see Lt. Stewart enter the porch.  "I hadn't really thought about that.  I haven't received orders for any of you to leave, so I guess we need to make use of you.  Might need to be as support staff since we have quite a few "experts" we need to baby sit.  So as far as I'm concerned, Welcome aboard."  Durant stuck his hand out to shake Stewart's.  "It will be good to have another pair of hands around that I am already certain of what they can do."  Durant had to admit, having Stewart with the group made him feel a bit more comfortable with things.  

He quickly got back to work, scribbling down a note for Campbell asking for one shotgun with ammunition as well as combat knives for everyone.  _Can't believe they sent us survival packs without combat knives._


----------



## Calim (Sep 17, 2003)

Back Porch, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0845 hours, June 1, 2003

After picking up his equipment from Leonard and stowing it away quickly Jeremiah will make his way out to meet with Durant.

"Commander," Jeremiah says as he exits the building onto the porch to announce his arrival.


----------



## kid A (Sep 17, 2003)

Private quarters, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003



> The woman was stubborn, of that there was no doubt - and if she wasn't going to say what was going on, Andreev wasn't certain anyone would ever know.




Head still swimming, Andreev began walking back towards the kitchen, with several objectives in mind: 1) to get his equipment, 2) to see if Leonard could obtain more ammo for his revolver, 3) to report his meeting with Doctor Nguyen to Durant, and finally 4) to locate Lt. Reed.  It had been a busy morning, indeed, and he still had much he wished to accomplish yet today.  Perhaps later, he would have time to take a brief nap, to recover some of his energy.  All in all, a taxing couple of days...

As he entered the kitchen, he walked toward the table with the supply crates, all the while scanning the room for a sign of Lt. Reed.  He approached the table, and turned, smiling at Campbell.  "Leonard, my friend, how are you?  It would seem that our team has found itself in the good hands of our new quartermaster!  I am here to pick up my equipment, as well as to request additional ammunition for my revolver."  He reached inside his jacket, pulling his empty revolver from his holster and emptying it.  He handed the revolver and a single bullet to Campbell, in case he needed to see the gun itself.  "It is a Ruger Servics Six model.  I have a handful of bullets left, but I would like, if at all possible, to have it on hand during the mission.  If you can do anything to obtain more bullets, I would be most appreciative.  If not, however, I will understand, and I thank you for trying."


----------



## Fanog (Sep 17, 2003)

_Entry Hall, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

"I'm doing fine, they've given us some good equipment to work with. I'll check on your guns later, let me show you the rest first." Leonard starts rummaging through the boxes, finding the one with Andreev's clothing. "I'm pretty anxious to get going, I think", he adds. "We know so little about these To'kra, and yet we're supposed to convince them to help us. Seems pretty daunting. Oh, here you are."

Pulling the lid off one of the cartons, Leonard shows Andreev his gear. "All fit to size, and with your name already on 'em. What more could you want?" With a light flash of his eye brows, he hands Andreev the box. The rest of your personal stuff is also in there. Here's the gun you're 'supposed' to use. Sturdy, but nothing fancy. We've got some heavier, but I'll leave those for the Lieutenant-Commander to hand out." After handing Andreev the Beretta with ammo and closing the metal crate, Leonard picks up the revolver and ammo. "Hmm, I'm not too much of a gun nut, but it looks pretty non-standard to me. Well, that's what they get for recruiting all of _us_." He hands the gun back to Andreev and pockets the bullet. "I'll see what I can do. If they've got them here, I'll make sure to get some for you."


----------



## Jarval (Sep 17, 2003)

_Entry Hall, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

Lucas helps Leonard unpack and sort through the gear, happily investigating the content of the boxes.  He looks up at Andreev's request for extra ammunition for his pistol.

"Yeah, I was wondering about what we're supposed to bring along.  Do you think anyone would object to me taking my Winchester along?  I know it's not exactly standard issue, but I'm a heck of a lot surer of my accuracy with it than a handgun."  He returns his attention to rummaging around in the boxes of equipment.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 17, 2003)

_Entry Hall, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

Though she was very curious as to what they had gotten for supplies... particularly firearms, she hung back.  She watched with mild inteest as Lucas and Campbell unpacked the crates, and did not truly approach until they got to the wepons.  She whistled softly, upon seeing what it was they had been supplied with.  "Very very nice.  I think perhaps I might like working with the American Air Force."

She then paused, rememering what Durant said about practice.  "Grayson and Durant were going to head over to the range right away, right?  I think I might join them.... I haven't fired anything other than a shotgun in a long time."


----------



## Fanog (Sep 19, 2003)

_Entry Hall, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

"Hey, now. Don't get too excited yet", Leonard teasingly rebukes Rylee. "For now you'll have to do with the same as Andreev here." He hands Rylee one of the beretta's with the accompanying clips of ammo. "Here, try your hand at this one first. You'll have to convince Durant to let you have one of those." He nods at the metal crate with the submachine guns.
"Oh, and here is your other equipment", he says as he slides one of the gray cartons here way.

Rummaging through another box, Leonard finds the clothing meant to Lucas. "Hey Lucas, here's yours. I think it's all there. As for your weapons... I think no one would object to you taking the Winchester. Everyone here has their own personal favorites. However, that thing might be unwieldy at times, so I think you'd better get used to the handgun as well. Durant didn't get us two days of training for nothing, after all. I haven't fired too much either, lately. What do you say we head there together as soon as we finish sorting out all of this stuff?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 22, 2003)

Back Porch, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0845 hours, June 1, 2003

Durant was busy reading files and making notes when Jeremiah walked onto the porch.  Durant set his materials down for a moment and stretched.  "Mr. Grayson, how you holding up to all of this?  Seems like things just won't calm down for us since we joined this group.  This is all the material we have been provided on the Stargate and our mission with it, feel free to dig in.  You need anything else, just say so, we'll see what we can do."  His last comment reminded Durant of the gear inside.  _I wonder what they sent over for firearms.  I'm sure Donovan will let me know what he thinks of our guns as soon as he sees them._  Durant then cast a look down at the briefcase setting beside him.  _And who the hell am I supposed to let use these things._  Instead of opening the case, Durant chose to thumb through the paperwork in his hands until he came across the specs and evaluation on the zat guns.


----------



## Jarval (Sep 22, 2003)

_Entry Hall, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

Lucas picks up his new handgun, pulling it out of its holster.  He checks over the weapon, removing then reloading the empty clip.  While his movements with the weapon seem competent, they're far from comfortable.  He places the weapon back into the holster, laying it on top of his new clothing.

"Sure, going to the range sounds like a good idea.  You'll be able to help me un-jam it after I put the bullets in backwards or something."  He smiles, and continues to sort through the creates of equipment.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 23, 2003)

_Entry Hall, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

Her eyes followed where Leonard was indicating,  and her eyes lit up at the sight of the submachine guns.  "I definitely will like working wth the American Air Force," she said with a grin, as she accepted the Berretta.  She tested its weight and checkedthe clip, before nodding in approval.  "Excellent, let's be getting this gear sorted then."

SHe then looked to Lucas, aghast, "Why would you put the bullets in backwards?"


----------



## kid A (Sep 23, 2003)

Entry Hall, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003



> "We've got some heavier, but I'll leave those for the Lieutenant-Commander to hand out." .... "I'll see what I can do. If they've got them here, I'll make sure to get some for you."




"Thank you, Leonard, I am sure you will do your best!"  Andreev grabbed the crate containing his gear, and walked toward the back door of the kitchen, leading to the porch where Durant was sitting.  He walked out onto the porch and sat down next to Durant, placing his gear on the ground beside the step.

"Craig, my friend, I have just finished a long and very detailed conversation with Doctor Nguyen about the Stargate..."  He continued to report to Durant some of the major details he'd worked out with Lorelai, but kept it somewhat brief.  He knew that Durant had much on his mind already, and more importantly, he had been recruited by Durant to handle this type of information.  "I have, just now, recieved my gear from Mr. Campbell.  I put in a request with our quartermaster for more ammo for my revolver.  I am sure he will try to get what he can, but if you know where I could get any more bullets, please let me know.  Also, Mr. Campbell is awaiting your orders to hand out the heavier firearms."  He paused, looking at his friend.  "Is there anything else you will be needing from me, before I go to brush up on my marksmanship?"  His last statement was made as he picked up the Beretta from the crate next to him, holding it with a clearl ability to use it, but also indicating disappointment for not being able to use his revolver...


----------



## Fanog (Sep 24, 2003)

_Entry Hall, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

Leonard looks at Rylee and gives her a friendly smile, clueing her in on the fact that Lucas must have been joking. He rummages through the boxes, picking out the clothing and equipment meatn for him. "Lucas, I'm just going to store my own gear and handle the boxes for those who haven't made it here yet. We'll meet outside by Durant and see who is up for training right now." He looks at Rylee, remembering her interest in the P90's. "We can also ask him what he intends with those submachine guns. I'll see you there, okay?"

With that, Leonard picks up one of the cartons and takes it to his own room. He makes sure that the rest of the equipment is stored in a safe location before heading out to the porch. _So, let's see if I can still hit something with this thing. As long as I won't have to use anything heavier, I think I'm fine._


----------



## Jarval (Sep 24, 2003)

_Entry Hall, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0830 hours, June 1, 2003_

"Let's just say firearms aren't quite my speciality."  Lucas smiles slightly as he replies to Rylee.  "I've only fired a handgun twice in my life, and the whole idea of shooting at people runs pretty much against what I've been taught."

He nods his agreement to Leonard, picking up his Beretta, along with a clip of ammunition, and walking outside to stand with Durant and Andreev.


----------



## Keia (Sep 24, 2003)

_Back Porch, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0945 hours, June 1, 2003_



			
				Craig Durant said:
			
		

> “. . .  So as far as I'm concerned, Welcome aboard."  Durant stuck his hand out to shake Stewart's.  "It will be good to have another pair of hands around that I am already certain of what they can do."  Durant had to admit, having Stewart with the group made him feel a bit more comfortable with things.




Stewart firmly grasped Durant’s hand and shook, then saluted afterward.  “I’ll check with Reed and Terrell on what they want to do, sir,” Stewart said on his way back into their accommodations.  He nodded to Grayson as he passed him at the door.

Durant then spent the next hour with Grayson going over some of the details of the Stargate from the information Durant had at his disposal.  The markings of the chevrons (the seven symbols used to enter a destination into the Stargate) and the hints of other, alien languages out there was very intriguing to Grayson – and seemed to run parallel to his theories on languages.  By the time Grayson left Durant, weapons training wasn’t foremost in his mind any longer, but it was necessary.

_Entry Hall, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0945 hours, June 1, 2003_

After an hour or so of reviewing materials with the members of his team, plus checking over the quality of the materials delivered by the quartermaster, Campbell was satisfied.  He had fatigues and supplies (not weapons) for four additional members of the team: Sgt. Montoya (who was recovering from his injuries), a Stevens, a Josephine, and a Kennedy - odd, but not surprising to have leftovers.  Regardless, Leonard was satisfied enough to start making a list of items to request of the quartermaster including bullets, holsters, and combat slings for the personal weapons of Rylee, Fisher, and Ilianov.  His last thought as he finalized the list was to check with his new commander and determine if anything additional needed to be added to the list.

OOC: Durant, Grayson, Campbell


----------



## Keia (Sep 24, 2003)

*Training - day one*

_Back Porch, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0945 hours, June 1, 2003_

After stowing away what supplies were available and changing into base fatigues, those looking to develop some firearms skill, or just looking to brush up on skills they already had, gathered on the back porch of the accommodations to await the arrival of their trainers.  There wait was short-lived as moments later, two air force drill sergeants and a corporal made their way past the perimeter patrols and across the yard.

Along with a contingent of military personnel (who seemed primarily interested in protecting the group from all outside influences), the team made their way to the famed Nellis AFB training yards.  The first hour was simple but intense training on the care and cleaning of the weapons being used – along with several rounds of practice.  Then marksmanship and accuracy where tested for the next hour and those that were unfamiliar with the recoil of the weapon immediately became familiar with the experience. 

A brief lunch was handed out (barely a snack), then the sergeants lead the team on a ten mile run/march and obstacle course – pushing and prodding the entire way.  The trainers weren’t concerned about delivering a fair bit of punishment for those that lagged behind (both physical and emotional).  Then the marksmanship and accuracy was again tested, with explanations and instructions on how to compensate for fatigue and other conditions.  

Another snack was served and the instructors tested the team on the maintenance of the firearms (with sit-ups or push-ups for those that made mistakes).  As twilight and evening set in, the trainers worked on lighting conditions, the flash the weapon provided, and the use of various scopes and sight assistance devices.

Durant, and those who did not attend the training were given the opportunity to watch the final event of the evening.  Finally, at almost 9:00pm, the obstacle course test (with targets) was run though, with scoring for each member of the team that participated – congratulating those that did well and instructing those who needed more work and direction (though much friendlier than earlier in the day).

Fully exhausted, though with a strong sense of accomplishment, those that went through the training found both the showers (baths) and bunks to be a welcome sight that evening.

OOC – all, also see ooc thread


----------



## Vardeman (Sep 25, 2003)

_Rec Room, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
2245 hours, June 1, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Fully exhausted, though with a strong sense of accomplishment, those that went through the training found both the showers (baths) and bunks to be a welcome sight that evening.*



As the rest of the team returned from the training grounds, they found Sgt. Montoya in the middle of a workout in the rec room.  Wearing just a pair of fatigue pants and combat boots, he worked through his martial arts kata with a singular intensity, a healthy sweat glistening on his muscular torso.  As he noticed his teammates returning, he brought his kata to a close and relaxed.  After a moment he waved and called out, "Hey guys, they told me you were out training.  I would've joined you, but the guards said they had orders."  He made a sour face, "I told them I felt alright, but they said I was confined to the barracks until the docs cleared me.  So anyway I decided to get a good workout.  How'd your training go?"  

V


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 26, 2003)

Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0945 hours, June 1, 2003

Feeling a bit overwhelmed by the in depth conversations with Andreev and Grayson, Durant was relieved when it became time for firearms training.  He had desperately wanted to get some time on the range, the events of the last several days left him feeling a bit stiff.  He looked forward to the chance to flex some familiar muscles and skills.  However, the duties of running a covert mission to another planet with an untrained group presented too many obstacles to allow him to leave.  

Before the group left, Durant caught up with Campbell to grab his gear.  He informed Campbell that at least for the time being the additional weapons would go to himself, Ilianov and Montoya and that he would secure them in his room for now.  He also presented a list of supplies the group could use. The list consisted of Flashlights and combat knives for anyone who did not have them, chemlights, a pair of night vision goggles and a shotgun with ammunition.  For himself he requested a box of 9mm ammo and 2 additional magazines for his Beretta.  "Campbell, I know they say they want to take care of us, but this base is not outfitted for everything I would like us to have.  Do what you can to fill the needs of the others first.  Then see what you can do about the stuff I want for the team.  Then see about my stuff last.  We can probably get by for now.  I can try and call in some sources I have later, but we won't have time for that now.  Anything we can't get, start a list of for latter.  Now get out of here and get over to the weapons qualifications."

Durant was able to complete most of what he needed after a few hours.  He got in some quick p.t. and then made it over to see the obstacle course that the group was ran through.  Not the most impressive display he had ever witnessed, but they were not too bad.  The group had definite potential.


----------



## kid A (Sep 26, 2003)

Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0945 hours, June 1, 2003

Andreev joined the rest of the team in the firing range for the first of the two-day training session.  He had always made a point of keeping up with his marksmanship.  Working so closely with the military, he liked the idea of knowing he could always call on his combat training when he needed it.  Which, of course, was not very often, with his work being primarily related to projects involving space and space travel.  However, as his current situation had proven, you never knew when you may need to defend yourself.

As such, the firearms training went well for him.  It was always good to brush up on his skills, and he definitely needed this time to get used to the new Beretta.  It was not quite as bad as he originally imagined, as it turned out.  The Beretta didn't lose much on accuracy or precision, and obviously it didn't take quite so long to reload.  However, as he was firing, he still found himself longing for the comfortability he felt when shooting his revolver.

The obstacle course was pretty standard.  And, actually, he thought it may have been a bit sub-standard for what he was used to.  Again, it had been awhile since he had been through an obstacle course, but he passed through it with very few problems at all.  

After the training, he was surprised to discover he was a bit wired.  Odd, since it had been a pair of long, grueling days, with very little sleep to be had.  He showered, put on a set of his new fatigues, and took a walk through the base.  He checked the rec room, kitchen, and other common areas, seeing where everyone had turned up after their training.  Primarily, he was looking for Durant, to see if he could get his old friend to have a drink with him.  Durant could handle anything that was thrown at him, he was sure of that.  But Andreev still found himself more than a little concerned.  This mission was a whole new ballpark, and he just wanted to make sure Craig was handling everything okay.  

He also found himself looking for Lt. Reed.  He was curious to see if she had made the decision to stay with the team.  He found himself thinking about her quite often over the last couple of days, actually... something he didn't really mind at all.


----------



## Fanog (Sep 26, 2003)

_Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0945 hours, June 1, 2003_

"Yes, Sir. I'll see to it. The list isn't too long at the moment. It seems that everyone already knew to expect anything, they seemed to have packed any personal equipment they'd thought they needed. I suspect I won't have too many problems requisitioning the rest." Leonard takes the list and puts it in with the others he had received or made. "Also Sir, before I forget. There were three additional boxes of clothing, with names tags already on them. Are we expecting more members?" Leonard doesn't really expect an answer right awat, but would like to check if Durant is aware of it.

______

Leonard enters the rec room with a bottle of water from the kitchen. Seeing Montoya there lightens his mood and makes him forget the rough day he had. At least, for the moment... "Hey, Ric. Nice to see you up and about so soon. They must have been doing a splendid job, getting you well so soon. Training was, well... _educational_, I think. Boot camp all over again." He rolls his eyes a bit, but is internally grateful for the opportunity to see how he would hold up in action. 

"I did reasonably well at the firing range, I think. As well as could be expected from someone who usually deserves his money by talking, at least." There's quite a bit of sarcasm in his voice, and Leonard isn't _really_ sure that he did that well. Firearms just aren't really his thing. "The obstacle course was pretty bad, though. I think I'd better get into shape fast." He yawns and stretches his sore muscles. "Well, tommorow might be fast enough. "I'm going to take a short shower. By the way, Ric - Did you find your uniform and other equipment?"


----------



## Jarval (Sep 27, 2003)

Lucas jogs into the rec room, and smile when he sees Montoya.

"You're looking well for a man who got shot.  Glad to see they didn't hit anything too vital."  He flops down into a seat, glad to rest.

The training had gone pretty well.  The morning's stint on the firing range had done little but reinforce Lucas' dislike of handguns, but at least he now had some degree of competence with the Beretta.  The afternoon had been much more to his tastes, with the run and obstacle course giving him a much needed dose of exercise and fresh air after the last few days of cramped confinement.  Even so, he was glad to be sitting down...

He grins at Leonard's observations on the afternoon's activity.

"Hey, you did better on the obstacle course than I managed on the range.  Our trainers looked just about ready to put me out of my misery when I jammed my gun."


----------



## Calim (Sep 28, 2003)

Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada

Jeremiah goes through the next 2 days in a slight haze, he seems to be trying to process the information that Durant has given him to look over so as to make sure he does not let his new teammates down, and for the sheer wonder that he is going to be working with languages that have diverged from several points in human history.  Everytime he starts thinking of this he starts to smile as he feels even closer to a root language that started it all.

After the second day of training Jeremiah walks arround to find Montoya.  

As he finds him he sticks his hand out to shake Sgt. Montoya's hand,"Sgt Montoya, I wanted to check in and see how you were doing, after all you were injured trying to pick me up."


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 29, 2003)

Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada



			
				Fanog said:
			
		

> _ "Also Sir, before I forget. There were three additional boxes of clothing, with names tags already on them. Are we expecting more members?" _



_

"No. No Campbell we aren't expecting any new members."  Durant's expression was sober and he looked Leonard directly in the eye when he spoke.  "We do have a solid team here, but there were others who we couldn't get to in time.  Go ahead and store the gear in case we need it later."

Durant also made his way to Montoya to check up on him and make sure he had received all of his proper gear._


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 29, 2003)

_Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada_

The initial firearms training was little more than review for Rylee.  Though unused to the Beretta, she quickly got the hang of aiming and shooting with it.  The obstacle course was not too terrible for her.  She had run on obstacle courses before, but all of them seemed very shabby when compared to the course the the Americans had.  It was a good work out.  She did not have to do too many sits ups and pushups during the review.  Though she paid attention to the evening instruction, what they had to say also came mostly as a review for her.  Still, it was a busy day, and she returned to their accomodations looking forward to a hot shower.

Upon emerging from the shower, she dressed in a set of worn fatigues.  She did not bother to dry her hair, content to simply brush it out before making her way to the kitchen to get something to eat.  She grinned upon finding everyone in the common room, including Montoya.  "Montoya!  You are looking quite well."


----------



## Fanog (Sep 29, 2003)

Leonard expression goes momentarily flat, but he recoveres rather quickly. "I see, Sir."

He is in doubt for a short moment, then fishes a key out of his pocket. "I am going to be taking that shower, I think... All of the boxes are already stored, here is the key. Montoya might still need some of his stuff." Leonard hands the key to Durant for the time being and makes his way over to his room in quick pace, in need of some rest and time to think. Even though he had never known them, it still feels like he has just lost three members of 'his' team...


----------



## Vardeman (Sep 30, 2003)

_Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada_



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *She grinned upon finding everyone in the common room, including Montoya.  "Montoya!  You are looking quite well."*



Montoya, at first a bit overwhelmed at the enthusiastic welcome, managed to smile and nod and greet everyone, most of the by the correct name.  When asked about his injury, he turned more serious. "Si, I thought I was a goner for sure," he began, unconsciously touching the site of his wound, hardly a scar to be seen, his voice trailing off a bit.  Montoya shook his head and made the sign of the cross, "But, Madre de Dios, the doctors told me that you guys," he nodded at Rylee, Lucas, and Donovan, "are my saviors, and the docs here on base just gave me some awful gunk to drink," he made an awful face at that, "and I'm feeling good to go!"

Things got a little awkward as he thanked his saviors in an enthusiasticly latin way, a big hug for all three, Rylee, Lucas, and Donovan.  After that he sat back down to listen to everyone talk about their day.


			
				Fanog said:
			
		

> *Seeing Montoya there lightened his mood and made him forget the rough day he had. At least, for the moment... "Hey, Ric. Nice to see you up and about so soon. They must have been doing a splendid job, getting you well so soon. Training was, well... educational, I think. Boot camp all over again."*



Montoya smiled in response, "It was mostly Doc Donovan, I think.  Mostly what the docs here did was give me that green gunk and keep me under observation.  Glad to see you and the others are getting back in the groove.  I'm itchin' to join you."


			
				Fanog said:
			
		

> *By the way, Ric - Did you find your uniform and other equipment?"*



Montoya nodded and grinned, "Sure did, Leonard.  That FN P90 is somethin' else, ain't it?  I've already stripped it down several times to famliarize myself with it.  I should be able to do it blindfolded before too long."


			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *Lucas jogged into the rec room, and smiled when he saw Montoya.  "You're looking well for a man who got shot. Glad to see they didn't hit anything too vital."*



Montoya replied with a wink, "Yah, me too.  I think if it had been a couple feet lower, I might have had some problems."


			
				Calim said:
			
		

> *Jeremiah walked around to find Montoya.  As he found him he stuck his hand out to shake Sgt. Montoya's hand, "Sgt Montoya, I wanted to check in and see how you were doing, after all you were injured trying to pick me up."*



Montoya returned the handshake firmly and answered, "Hey, de nada, man.  At least we all got here in more-or-less one piece.  I just gotta learn to zig when the bullet zags, ya know?"


			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *Durant also made his way to Montoya to check up on him and make sure he had received all of his proper gear.*



Montoya nodded and responded with the slightest of twinkles in his eye (or was that just a reflection from the overhead light), "Yes, sir!  I will have it ready for your inspection at 0600, sir!"


			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> *She grinned upon finding everyone in the common room, including Montoya. "Montoya! You are looking quite well."*



He smiled and replied, "Muchas gracias, senorita.  You are one of the reasons I am looking so well."

V


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2003)

_Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0600 hours, June 3, 2003_

Through conversations with the quartermaster over the course of the two rigorous days, Leonard is able use his influence to get three clips of ammo for personal weapons (Rylee, Lucas, Andreev), a shotgun, and combat knives for each of the members (including the USAF lieutenants).  Of course, Leonard is on the hook for some things in the future, but that’s usually the way these things work out.

Lt. Reed and Lt. Stewart put in appearances late on the evening of the 2nd, having spent the last two days getting clearance to join with the team as support.  They took the time to tie up loose ends and get duty transfers.  Both are eager and ready to get started early on the morning of June 3 – the day the team would head out to the warehouse . . . and the Stargate within.  Lt. Stewart was particularly pleased that Sgt. Montoya was up and around so quickly – though he did express some amazement at the short recovery.

Regarding Montoya, the base doctor cleared Montoya to return to active duty after a grueling battery of tests on the eve before.  Montoya can’t remember a time he was poke and prodded as much as he was last night.  Nevertheless, Montoya was cleared to rejoin the team.

Of Professor Lorelai Nguyen and Lt. Terrell there was little sign.  Their clothing and personal effects were gone from the room when everyone returned from the obstacle course and the close combat training.  What drew attention to the fact they were missing was the plaintive cry of a cat.  Indeed, the black cat Krizzel had been left behind with a note to take good care of him until she returned.  Where they went or what happened was not mentioned on the note.

As people tumbled into the mess early that morning wearing their new green fatigues, they were again drawn by the scent of some delicious food being cooked up by Lt. Stewart.  This time, however, he had made enough for everyone to have some before inspection and the journey ahead. . . 

[OOC: all]


----------



## kid A (Oct 1, 2003)

Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0600 hours, June 3, 2003



> As people tumbled into the mess early that morning wearing their new green fatigues, they were again drawn by the scent of some delicious food being cooked up by Lt. Stewart.  This time, however, he had made enough for everyone to have some before inspection and the journey ahead. . .




Andreev arose early that morning, still managing to get get very little sleep, despite the past two days' events.  He was still wired when he woke, the clock reading 3:30am.  He attempted to fall back asleep, only to wake again at 4:00am. After about an hour, he looked back up at the clock.  4:18am.  Finally, at 5:00 he could take no more.  He rose from bed, stretching and groaning, and walked to the shower to get ready for the day.  Selecting his pair of green fatigues, he dressed himself, all the while thinking about what was going to happen later this morning.  

He would be getting his first actual glimpse of the Stargate.

After getting dressed, he went through his crates of gear, as well as his personal effects, and began organizing everything he thought he needed for the mission.  Everything in the crates were going, as well as his digital camera, PDA with starcharts and 1 bottle of vodka, of course.  After wrapping the bottle carefully in a t-shirt, he packed it and the rest of his things into the supplied field bags.  He also was sure to pack his revolver and the extra bullets Leonard had managed to supply him with.  He found himself quite relieved to be rid of the Beretta, and favored the FN P90 and his trusty revolver.  Andreev made a mental note to thank Leonard for them later.  

Everything packed and sitting on his bed, he walked out into the hallway where he was immediately bombarded by smells of a delicious breakfast being cooked.  His nose followed the scent to the kitchen, and he found Lt. Stewart cooking up a feast for what looked like the entire team.  Being the first one in the room, Andreev strolled over to the cooking area to offer his help to the busy Lt. Stewart.  "Good morning, Lieutenant!  May I be of any assistance?"


----------



## Keia (Oct 1, 2003)

Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0600 hours, June 3, 2003



			
				Andreev Ilianov said:
			
		

> Being the first one in the room, Andreev strolled over to the cooking area to offer his help to the busy Lt. Stewart.  "Good morning, Lieutenant!  May I be of any assistance?"




"Morning, sir," Stewart replied, "I think I've got a good eye on everything so far, though I could you a hand gathering plates and whatnot for everyone.  I figured our last cooked meal for a while ought to be a good one."

Stewart remained diligent in the kitchen, watching the eggs, bacon and sausage, while preparing toast and mixing batter for pancakes.  Stewart smiled as he worked and said, "Kinda good to do this again . . . I used to help my momma on breakfast for our family - 9 hungry kids, my mom, dad and grandma.  There were some hungry mouths to feed there."


----------



## kid A (Oct 1, 2003)

Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0600 hours, June 3, 2003

"Lieutenant, that is a most thoughtful gesture.  I am sure I speak for everyone when I say that it will be more than a little appreciated."  At Lt. Stewart's request, Andreev began getting out stacks of plates, cups, silverware and napkins, and setting them on the tables to prepare for a "buffet" style breakfast.  When that was finished, he began buttering toast, all the while chatting with Stewart about family and such until the first of the team members began appearing in the kitchen.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 1, 2003)

Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0600 hours, June 3, 2003

Durant walked into the kitchen from the back porch, wearing a t-shirt, BDU pants and combat boots.  He appeared to be a body in motion, no sooner did he step into the room, the door only half closed behind him, than he began to speak.  "Did you guys see the note the little spoiled@$$ princess left us?  What a f@*#(^% load of bull!!  Who the hell does she think she is walking out of here like that!  This a damned secure operation on a supposedly secured base!  She just decides to leave with her crybaby boyfriend and thinks thats fine!  I just hope she tries to come back!  If no one else kills her first!"  With that Durant slams down the note written to the group by Lorelai. He then grabs a pitcher of juice, pours a huge glass, drinks it, refills it and pours another glass.  

"On a brighter note, it is absolutely gorgeous out today.  I could have ran all morning!  If we're going to be holed up here I have got see about getting us a weight pile though.  Andreev, looks like you picked uniform of the day.  Make sure everyone else is wearing the same thing, alright.  Stewart, looks like I would have been a fool to of gave you up!  Lets get some of that grub onto these plates!"


----------



## Keia (Oct 1, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0600 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lt. Stewart barely flinched when Durant slammed the note down on the table and resisted the impulse to read what it said.



			
				Durant said:
			
		

> "On a brighter note, it is absolutely gorgeous out today.  I could have ran all morning!  If we're going to be holed up here I have got see about getting us a weight pile though.  Andreev, looks like you picked uniform of the day.  Make sure everyone else is wearing the same thing, alright.  Stewart, looks like I would have been a fool to of gave you up!  Lets get some of that grub onto these plates!"




"I appreciate the sentiment, sir," Lt. Stewart replied, smiling.  "Figured I better earn my keep any way I can based on the number of hoops I had to jump through to get onto this assignment."

Lt. Chris Reed entered the room while Durant was piling food onto his plate, looking much better than anyone should wearing green fatigues.  As Durant (and others) looked her over, he didn't note anything that wasn't regulation - but she wore it well.  She dropped her loaded bag against the wall in the kitchen and moved to grab some breakfast.  "Yeah, for a few minutes yesterday it seemed like I was in the circus," Reed added to Stewart's comment.

OOC: All


----------



## kid A (Oct 1, 2003)

Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0600 hours, June 3, 2003

Between buttering pieces of toast, Andreev walked over to the table Durant was at, and read quickly over the note.  He thought it very strange, although her behavior had been strange ever since reaching the base.  Perhaps the trouble on the Lear the other day had troubled her more than anyone had thought.  "Perhaps she is not handling this as well as most of us are.  She may not be ready for this type of responsibility, with all due respect, Commander.  After all, she is still only a child."

Walking back to the kitchen area, Andreev listened to Durant's request, and answered, "I will make sure they are dressed in their uniforms, Commander."  With that, he continued buttering the toast, stopping only when Lt. Reed joined them in the kitchen.  He presented his best smile as he set the plate of buttered toast on the table.  Reaching for the pitcher of juice, he poured a glass and offered it to her.  "Good morning, Lt. Reed!"

"Was it very difficult for the two of you to be reassigned to this mission?"  He continued chatting, and began pouring glasses of juice.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 1, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0600 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lucas follows Durant into kitchen.  Even given the exertions of the day before, he's one of nature's early risers, and has been outside for half an hour.  He takes a glass of orange juice, and quickly skims over Lorelai's note.

"Odd."  He states, rereading the note.  "I wouldn't have expected her to leave Krizzel behind."  He frowns, once again reading the note.

"Do you think this is something we should be worried about?  Her just vanishing like this doesn't make a whole load of sense to me.  Has anyone fed Krizzel yet?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 2, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0600 hours, June 3, 2003_

Rylee had been enjoying a very peaceful sleep, until she was awakened by Krizzel's mewling.  Unable to return to her slumber, she rose from bed, showered and dressed, all the while maintaining a horrible mood that would only retreat with a cup of coffee and maybe a shot of whiskey.  Even from her quarters she could smell breakfast cooking, and her stomache promptly reminded her just how little she had eaten the previous day.  

Opening the door to her room, she emerged, only to very nearly trip over Krizzel.  Losing her balance, she cracked her head solidly on the wall, before falling into a heap.  Amid the brightly colored stars that swam in front of her eyes, she could see Krizzel still lazing in his spot right in front of the door, having not moved an inch when she had nearly fallen on him.  "Go gcreime na míolta crúbacha do bhall fearga," she snarled at the cat, but when cursing did not alleviate either her headache or her bad mood, she regained her feet, returned to her room to grab her hunting knife.  Krizzel, being a very smart cat, darted into the kitchen, and Rylee stalked after him.


----------



## Fanog (Oct 2, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0600 hours, June 3, 2003_

Leonard enters the kitchen only just in time, looking sharply dressed in his new fatigues. Despite the clean appearance though, he looks a bits rushed. He had already packed his gear yesterday evening, so that he could sleep a little longer today. Waking only just in time, he had forced himself through his morning routine at high speed. "Morning everyone..."

Leonard grabs a cup of coffee while thanking Stewart for making it, and walks up to the kitchen window and taking a look outside. _Still dark, how're you to wake properly without sunlight? Ugh..._ He turns back to the rest of the team, and seats himself at the table. Only then does he realize that something isn't quite as it's supposed to be. _Are they just anxious to get going, or is it something else?_ Forcing himself to think properly despite the early hour, he tries to get someone to adress whatever might be up. "so, everyone had a good night's sleep after yesterday's training?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 2, 2003)

Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0600 hours, June 3, 2003



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> "Do you think this is something we should be worried about?  Her just vanishing like this doesn't make a whole load of sense to me.  Has anyone fed Krizzel yet?"




Durant did not hardly look up from his breakfast as he answered Lucas.  "I already spoke to base security and they have no reports of her leaving.  There are a few ways to sneak on and off the base, but I don't think the Professor is capable of any of them.  More than likely, her and Terell are getting jiggy with it somewhere secluded, like a couple of high school horn dogs on prom night.  We'll know if them turn up."

Out of nowhere Krizzel appeared on Durant's shoulder.  Durant flinched at the sudden appearance and then simply began to feed the cat some toast.


----------



## Vardeman (Oct 3, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0600 hours, June 3, 2003_

Montoya breezed into the kitchen, dressed much like Durant, BDU pants, combat boots, and a tank top rather than a t-shirt. "Mornin', team," he called out as he stepped through the door, his breathing even, and just a slight sheen of sweat beading on his skin after his morning run.  He sniffed the air and turned toward the stove and the cook, "MMM-mmm, that sure smells good, Ell Tee!"  He grabbed a plate, filled it up, and sat down.  After a brief lowering of his head for grace, he dug in, polishing off the contents in short order.  Just as quickly, he refilled his plate and set at it again.  Looking around, he noticed the cat as it leapt onto Durant's shoulder, and the lack of the cat's owner anywhere in sight.  "Where's _la niña profesor_?"

V


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0600 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Montoya said:
			
		

> He sniffed the air and turned toward the stove and the cook, "MMM-mmm, that sure smells good, Ell Tee!"  He grabbed a plate, filled it up, and sat down.  After a brief lowering of his head for grace, he dug in, polishing off the contents in short order.  Just as quickly, he refilled his plate and set at it again.  Looking around, he noticed the cat as it leapt onto Durant's shoulder, and the lack of the cat's owner anywhere in sight.  "Where's _la niña profesor_?"




Stewart laughed and thanked Montoya for the compliment on the meal, but looked to Commander Durant as to the whereabouts of Prof Nguyen.  As the awkward moment passed, a vehicle was clearly heard pulling up to the accomodations - their ride to the warehouse had arrived.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 4, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0600 hours, June 3, 2003_

She stormed into the kitchen, dressed and ready to go, though there was a nasty looking bruise forming on her forehead, and her hunting knife was drawn.  Icy blue eyes scanned the room, before coming to rest upon Krizzel, who was perched upon Durant's shoulder.  She paused, and one could almost hear her weighing the options of going after the cat, or leaving it alone for now.  Finally, coming to a decision, she slammed the knife back in its sheathe.  "Mangy diabhal," she  mumbled, before going to pour herself some coffee.

She was starting to feel a little bit more human when the sound of a car outside could be heard.  "Hmm.  Looks like it is about time to go."


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 6, 2003)

Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0600 hours, June 3, 2003



			
				Vardeman said:
			
		

> Looking around, he noticed the cat as it leapt onto Durant's shoulder, and the lack of the cat's owner anywhere in sight.  "Where's _la niña profesor_?"V




Craig Durant let out a loud sigh and rolled his eyes at the question from Montoya.  "We don't know where she is.  Once we got here she started acting pretty odd.  Then she locked herself in her room.  Then she disapeared with her boyfriend and left us that note over there.  We sure could use her but as much as I would hate to see her dead, there is not much more we can do at this point.  Base security has been advised, they can try and baby sit her now...if they can find her."  Durant was having a hard time not feeling responsible for Dr. Nugyen's absence.  He kept trying to tell himself there was little else he could have done short of handcuffing her to one of the team.  But he knew if anything happened to her it was going to hit them all hard.

Clearing his mind of the issue, he stood up and took his dishes over to the sink.  "Alright folks, it's time for the main event.  Everyone grab your gear and meet outside within 10 minutes."


----------



## Fanog (Oct 6, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0600 hours, June 3, 2003_

Leonard looks quite surprised to find out that Lorelai is missing. He tries not to show any of his thoughts, but he somehow wishes he had tried to talk to her earlier. It felt quite similar to learning that other were supposed to have joined the team, only even more so...

Leonard is happy to get his thoughts diverted from the subject by Durant's orders. He puts his dishes away and scurries over to his room, picking up his pre-packed equipment.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 7, 2003)

_Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0600 hours, June 3, 2003_

Clearing his plate of food, Lucas quickly gathers together his gear, and joins Durant outside.  He fidgets nervously, impatient to see the wonder of the Stargate.


----------



## Calim (Oct 7, 2003)

Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0600 hours, June 3, 2003

As everyone is piling out of the barracks you all see Jeremiah waiting patiently for orders to get in the ride.


----------



## kid A (Oct 7, 2003)

Kitchen, Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0600 hours, June 3, 2003

After finishing a heaping plate of breakfast, Andreev thanked Lt. Stewart, and walked back to his quarters for his gear.  Giving everything one more quick check, he carried his gear to where the jeep was waiting outside the kitchen area.  He then awaited futher instructions from Durant.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 7, 2003)

_Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0600 hours, June 3, 2003_

She quickly drank the last of her coffee, before returning to her quarters.  She hefted her bag, looked around the room to make sure she was not forgetting anything, then made her way outside to the Jeep.  Still, she kept a sharp eye out for a certain cat...


----------



## Keia (Oct 7, 2003)

_Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0625 hours, June 3, 2003_

The early morning air was somewhat brisk and would be a stark contrast to what the afternoon would provide.  The pre-dawn glow on the eastern horizon signaled the start of a new day for most of the country.  Of course, as this was a military base, there was activity aplenty already afoot.  Those who went on morning runs around the inside yard of the accommodations (no one was authorized to leave the yard without excessive bribes), had already seen a unit head out into the desert, heavily laden with their packs and gear.

As the team members filed out of their accommodations, two military grade jeeps were waiting outside their door, engines still running.  Standing at ease next to the lead jeep was an officer that Durant and Ilianov recognized from their 0800 meeting two days prior – Major General Easton.  Dressed in fatigues, boots and ball cap, a light sheen of sweat indicated that he had already completed morning drills somewhat earlier -  and, but for being somewhat older, appeared as any other base personnel.  There were no drivers for the vehicles anywhere to be seen . . . 

“Excuse me,” the Major General said, “I know you’re heading out but I needed to give you these codes and directions personally.  These are ‘Eyes Only’ and to be destroyed once you’ve memorized them.  The codes will grant you access into the warehouse and unlock the computer system and generator within.  Plus I wanted to get a look at the rest of your team.”  The man paused for several moments and looked into the eyes of the team and they formed up outside the accommodations.  He continued, “Any mission debriefing will hopefully take place at the SGC with General Hammond once things are back to normal.  Good luck ladies and gentlemen, and good hunting.”

The man nodded once more to Lt. Commander Durant, the turned curtly and hustled off of the yard of the accommodations.  

All that was left was to stow the gear and head out into the desert.  As the others started moving,  Lt. Stewart stowed his gear into the first jeep and smoothly slid into the driver’s seat.  Lt. Donovan stowed his gear (including what appeared to be a military grade golf bag) into the second jeep and slid into the driver's seat only a moment before Lt. Chris Reed got to the door.

OOC: All


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 8, 2003)

Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0625 hours, June 3, 2003

Durant had put on the rest of his uniform and carried his gear outside when he came face to face with Major General Easton.  Easton had to transport jeeps sitting in the yard for the group.  Durant greeted him using his first name, "Good morning Major General."  He also took the codes and directions that the Major General had provided for the team.  

After Major General Easton left, Durant instructed the others to load their gear and get in.  Durant climbed into the front passenger seat of the lead jeep and opened the documents he had been handed.


----------



## Calim (Oct 8, 2003)

Jeremiah gets into the second jeep and makes ready to go.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 9, 2003)

Stowing his backpack in the lead jeep, Lucas takes one of the rear seats.

_And we're off!_  He thinks to himself with a slight smile.  _God knows the last time I was this excited by a car trip._


----------



## kid A (Oct 9, 2003)

Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0625 hours, June 3, 2003

Andreev loaded his gear onto the first jeep, and climbed in, grabbing a seat close to Durant.  "Commander, will you be wanting me to memorize those codes as well, or is it for your eyes only?"

He looked around as he waited for an answer, watching as the rest of the team prepared to head to the hangar.  

He was so close!  He closed his eyes and remembered his trips to space, wondering what this mission would bring for him...


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 10, 2003)

Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0625 hours, June 3, 2003

Durant read over the provided codes and the directions to the warehouse.  _Looks like this should be no problem._ 
He heard Andreev get into the jeep behind him.  "No, you'll have a chance to commit this all to memory too!"  Durant gave him a a big smile as he glanced over his shoulder to check on the progress of the others.


----------



## MadThinker (Oct 10, 2003)

Sitting in the front of the second jeep, Donovan watched as the rest of the team members gathered into the two vehicles.  He looked over at Lt. Reed as she climbed in beside him.  He smiled, briefly, and said little.  He simply waited for the sign to leave.


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2003)

_Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0708 hours, June 3, 2003_

With everyone’s gear stowed and piled into one of the two military grade jeeps, Durant gave Lt. Stewart a nod of his head to get started.  Lt. Stewart eased the jeep away from their accommodations and out of the base, with the second jeep following closely behind.  The base personnel took no unusual notice of the group’s passing.  Moments later, the jeeps were leaving Nellis AFB behind and heading down a lonely road.

Within fifteen minutes the jeeps pulled off of the more well-traveled byways and onto a dirt security road.  Another fifteen minutes brought the jeeps to a security gate and the first check point and use of the codes provided by Major-General Easton within incident.

Before long, the group arrived at what was supposedly Warehouse 37.  A security fence twenty feet on a side protected the building – a stone building no more than 10 feet square with a single door.  There were some trees and scrub near the fence on one side, but otherwise the terrain was flat.  The mountains were visible in the distance and the pre-dawn light was giving way to the actual sun-up.

Visibility was good with only light, high clouds and the sun slowly rising.  The coolness of the morning was becoming a memory – it was definitely getting warmer. . . .


----------



## Fanog (Oct 12, 2003)

_Secure Accommodations, Nellis Air Force Base
Las Vegas, Nevada
0708 hours, June 3, 2003_

Leonard had been silent throughout the trip, thinking on Lorelai and her sudden disappearance. Their arrival at the warehouse got him out of his reverie. Sceptically, he looked around from inside the jeep, noting indeed only the small building.

"So... Whoever called this shack a warehouse has a sense of humor, at least. My _kitchen_ is probably bigger... Does this thing have a basement, of is this basically it?" Despite the sarcastic remark, anticipation can be heard or rather felt, in Leonard's voice.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 14, 2003)

"Eh, yes, it's certainly smaller than I expected."  Lucas looks at the... warehouse in a little confusion, waiting for Durant to lead them in.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 15, 2003)

Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0708 hours, June 3, 2003

As Stewart drove towards the warehouse, Durant began to inspect it.  He was fairly certain he could make out a half dozen security measures that would not seem obvious at a casual glance.  When the jeep stopped, Durant looked over at Stewart and back at the others.  "Well kids, looks can be deceiving, can't they.  It's probably best that they hide this contraption in the most unimpressive building possible.  And this looks like the most unimpressive building possible."  

Once Durant got out of the jeep, he saw the others follow his lead.  "Look sharp people.  Let's not assume that the folks after us haven't set up an ambush."  He looked over the group, they almost looked like a real unit.  "Montoya you have demo experience, right?  Check the door to see if it's been rigged, but don't touch it.  Donovan and Fallon make sure no one is watching us.  I realize it's a clear day and we can see for miles, but so can others."  

Durant placed the papers back in the folder the Major-General had provided and handed it to Andreev.  "Go ahead and check this stuff out."  To the others he instructed, "Go ahead and get your gear.  Make sure nothing rattles or is about to fall off."  With that, Craig Durant headed with Montoya to the door of Warehouse 37.


----------



## kid A (Oct 15, 2003)

Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0708 hours, June 3, 2003

Andreev remained seated in the jeep while the others unloaded, sifting through the packet handed to him by Durant and committing it to memory.  Over the years, he had developed a system for retaining information, that had become quite successful for him.  He was always reading new information, professional journals, and other information that was necessary for him to remember.  This was just another walk in the park.  

When he finished, and he felt he had retained everything in memory, he stepped down from the jeep and picked up his gear from the back.  He checked and double-checked to ensure everything was secure, and walked over to Durant, handing him back the packet.  "I have everything," he told Durant, "just let me know what you need me to do."


----------



## MadThinker (Oct 15, 2003)

Donovan jumped out of the jeep, and went straight for his gear.  He heard Commander Durant's orders, replied with a quick "Yes, sir!" and unloaded his equipment from the jeep.  He pulled out a pair for binoculars and began scanning the horizon for unfriendlies.


----------



## Keia (Oct 15, 2003)

_Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0708 hours, June 3, 2003_

The gate on the chain link fence had a huge Masterlock padlock locking a heavy chain that was on the gate.  On further inspection from Montoya however, he noticed that the chain actually didn’t connect the gate to the rest of the fence, but simply was on the gate itself - impressive looking, but utterly useless for keeping the gate closed. 

While the rest of the team recovered their gear from the back of the jeep, Rylee Fallon noticed that her bag was slightly opened.  When she went to close it, a black paw flew out of the bag, slapped at her hand, and withdrew back inside the bag.  Lucas noticed the lightning quick assault as he was retrieving his bag at the same time and Andreev heard the sharp intake of breath from his seat in the back of the very same jeep.

Donovan scanned the horizon and noted the following things.  First, there were two more structures the same as this one, though each was more than a mile away.  Second, Donovan noted that at about two plus miles away, there were two vehicles and between five and seven people milling about outside them.  He could make out any details of the people at that distance, though the vehicles were likely camouflaged Hummers.  Perhaps they were just camping . . . but then again maybe not.

OOC: All


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 17, 2003)

Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0708 hours, June 3, 2003

She took a moment to examine their surroundings, noting just how flat and barren the terrain really was.  One could see someone coming for miles with such a view.  It would make it easy to perpare for any company they might encounter.  With a small smile she got out of the Jeep, and moved to retrieve her bag when she noticed it was slightly opened.  She started to zip it shut when a black paw swiped at her hand.  Startled, she gasped and recoiled, but it only took her a moment to realize just what had happened.

"Diabhal cat!" She snarled, drawing her gun and pointing it at the bag.  It took some retraint not to shoot the bag itself.  She took a deep breath, then reached over to open the zipper a little more.  "Come out, you little b*****d.  I promise I won't skin you," she said in a mockingly sweet voice.  She was, however, ready to shoot the cat on sight.


----------



## MadThinker (Oct 17, 2003)

Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0708 hours, June 3, 2003



> Donovan scanned the horizon and noted the following things. First, there were two more structures the same as this one, though each was more than a mile away. Second, Donovan noted that at about two plus miles away, there were two vehicles and between five and seven people milling about outside them. He could make out any details of the people at that distance, though the vehicles were likely camouflaged Hummers. Perhaps they were just camping . . . but then again maybe not.




Donovan scanned the area with the binoculars and found the two vehicles on the horizon.  He briefly pulled the binocs away from his eyes, and squinted in the early morning sun, confirming their location.  At this, he walked over to Durant, and reported his findings.  "I can get myself a closer look at 'em, Commander, if you know what I mean."


----------



## kid A (Oct 17, 2003)

Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0708 hours, June 3, 2003



> "Diabhal cat!" She snarled, drawing her gun and pointing it at the bag. It took some retraint not to shoot the bag itself. She took a deep breath, then reached over to open the zipper a little more. "Come out, you little b*****d. I promise I won't skin you," she said in a mockingly sweet voice. She was, however, ready to shoot the cat on sight.




Hearing a sharp intake of breath, Andreev turned quickly going for his revolver.  What he found, however, caused his sudden tension to ease, and brought him a chuckle.  "It would seem as though the little cat has found itself a new owner, eh, Miss Fallon?"


----------



## Jarval (Oct 18, 2003)

_Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0708 hours, June 3, 2003_

Fearing for Krizzel's safety, Lucas grabs the cat firmly by the scruff of the neck and shoves it into his own bag.

"I'll keep hold of him for now, at least until we've unloaded."  Lucas shoulders his backpack, and goes to stand over by Donovan.

"Any sign of anything?"  He asks, squinting at the horizon.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 20, 2003)

Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0708 hours, June 3, 2003

As Durant approached Montoya and the front gate, he noticed the lock was not in place.  "How's it look Montoya?  Do you think someone messed with it?"



			
				MadThinker said:
			
		

> Donovan scanned the area with the binoculars and found the two vehicles on the horizon.  He briefly pulled the binocs away from his eyes, and squinted in the early morning sun, confirming their location.  At this, he walked over to Durant, and reported his findings.  "I can get myself a closer look at 'em, Commander, if you know what I mean."




Durant turned in the direction of the others out this morning.  "Don't do anything yet, just keep an eye on them.  If it looks like they are headed this way you can slow 'em down, but let me know right away.  And keep Fallon with you and keep Stewart or Reed too.  I don't know if I'm getting old or paranoid, but I've got that eerie feeling Mr. Murphy is with us this morning."


----------



## Vardeman (Oct 20, 2003)

_Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0708 hours, June 3, 2003_

*


			
				Keia said:
			
		


			The gate on the chain link fence had a huge Masterlock padlock locking a heavy chain that was on the gate.  On further inspection from Montoya however, he noticed that the chain actually didn’t connect the gate to the rest of the fence, but simply was on the gate itself - impressive looking, but utterly useless for keeping the gate closed.
		
Click to expand...




			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		


			As Durant approached Montoya and the front gate, he noticed the lock was not in place. "How's it look Montoya? Do you think someone messed with it?"
		
Click to expand...


*Montoya took his time and examined the fence, gate, and lock thoroughly, trying to determine if someone had passed this way recently and/or tampered with the lock.

V


----------



## Fanog (Oct 20, 2003)

Leonard quietly picked his gear out of the jeep, making sure he's ready to proceed. He stands calmly, staring at the small shack that is supposed to house this stargate, his ticket to foreign cultures.

After Rylee's run-in with Krizzel, he walks over to her and tries to steady her. "Relax, it's just the cat. I'm sure we're all as surprised to find it here. Must be a pretty smart fellow, though..."


----------



## Calim (Oct 20, 2003)

Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0708 hours, June 3, 2003


Jeremiah buried his head in his readin while the group drove out to the warehouse hoping to get some last minute study in before actually seeing the device so as to be better informed when anyone started asking questions about it.  

As he gets ready to leave the vehicle Jeremiah is all smiles, he readies his equipment and makes sure everything is secure.   And he tries to suppress a grin as Krizzell is found. 

HE then moves over to wars Montoya to be ready to enter.


----------



## MadThinker (Oct 20, 2003)

Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0708 hours, June 3, 2003



> Durant turned in the direction of the others out this morning. "Don't do anything yet, just keep an eye on them. If it looks like they are headed this way you can slow 'em down, but let me know right away. And keep Fallon with you and keep Stewart or Reed too. I don't know if I'm getting old or paranoid, but I've got that eerie feeling Mr. Murphy is with us this morning."




"Yes, sir," Donovan replied.  He went back to the jeep and pulled out his rifle.  As he did this, he looked over at Rylee, who was looking a bit pissed about the cat that just swiped at her.  "Fallon, the Commander wants you with me, scoping the horizon for unfriendlies.  We've got some possible targets out there, so he wants us to stay sharp."  

He checked his rifle, and began sighting the horizon.  The rifle gave him a much better view than the binocs did, so he studied the group and searched for any signs of hostility.


----------



## Keia (Oct 20, 2003)

_Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0710 hours, June 3, 2003_



> Montoya took his time and examined the fence, gate, and lock thoroughly, trying to determine if someone had passed this way recently and/or tampered with the lock.




The chain and lock were definitely placed to appear intimidating to those passing through and to casual examinations so its difficult to determine when this occurred.  Examining beneath the heavy chain revealed a keypad for an electronic lock.  Regardless of the unsecured chain, the gate is firmly locked to the fence through the electronic lock.  On closer examination of the fence, it does appear to be electrified . . . and there may be sensors determining the current flow.  The gate, however, isn't electrified . . . at least not currently.

The ground beyond the fence appears unused, though with the type of terrain (near desert), it wouldn't take much for the impressions to fade.

A quick check with Durant will provide the code for the keypad.

OOC: Montoya


----------



## Keia (Oct 20, 2003)

_Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0710 hours, June 3, 2003_

Donovan viewed the group on the horizon through the scope on his rifle.  The group was definitely in camo fatigues and many had slung rifles or side arms.  The group gave no indication that it had noticed your group, nor did they appear actively looking for the group.  Though that may be just a matter of time . . . 

Lt. Stewart joined Lt. Donovan on his watch, though he keep his searching to the grounds the group had passed through to get to the small brick building.  Lt. Reed grabed her gear and joined those near Montoya and his examination of the gate.  Moments after she arrived, she spoke to Durant, "Sir, there's an active camera on the building facing at the gate.  It's well-concealed, but it's there."

Durant had no mention of security cameras on the Warehouse, though the oversight wasn't too surprising.

Krizzel went willingly to Lucas and briefly purred her admiration and affection to him.  For everyone else, their gear and supplies were intact and were quickly unloaded from the jeeps.  Jeremiah's head virtually buzzed with the information he had been reading about and Andreev had no difficulty memorizing the codes and sequences.

OOC: All


----------



## Vardeman (Oct 20, 2003)

_Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0710 hours, June 3, 2003_

*


			
				Keia said:
			
		


			The chain and lock were definitely placed to appear intimidating to those passing through and to casual examinations so its difficult to determine when this occurred.  Examining beneath the heavy chain revealed a keypad for an electronic lock.  Regardless of the unsecured chain, the gate is firmly locked to the fence through the electronic lock.  On closer examination of the fence, it does appear to be electrified . . . and there may be sensors determining the current flow.  The gate, however, isn't electrified . . . at least not currently.

The ground beyond the fence appears unused, though with the type of terrain (near desert), it wouldn't take much for the impressions to fade.

A quick check with Durant will provide the code for the keypad.
		
Click to expand...


*Montoya nodded in satisfaction as his fears proved groundless.  With a little chuckle he murmured, "Maskirova," and smiled.  "All clear here, Commander," he called out, pitching his voice just loud enough to reach Durant. "Just need the access code for this keypad.  Then we can head down to the warehouse."

V


----------



## Jarval (Oct 21, 2003)

_Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0710 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lucas scratches behind Krizzel's ears, secretly quite pleased to see the cat.   He keeps back from the gate, and out of the way of Donovan and Rylee as they scan the surrounding desert.

"So, you want to see the Stargate too?  I'm not really surprised.  You do take after your mistress."  He says to Krizzel, waiting for the warehouse to be opened.


----------



## kid A (Oct 21, 2003)

Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0710 hours, June 3, 2003

Gear in tow, Andreev gathered around the members of the team huddled by the warehouse.  He was practically itching with excitement, and couldn't wait to see what lay beyond the door...


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 22, 2003)

Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0710 hours, June 3, 2003

Durant looked up at the security camera that Lt. Reed had discovered and sighed.  "Not much we can do about that now, we're already on candid camera.  Let's just hope it's supposed to be there and was overlooked in our passdown."  Durant then moved to the gate and entered the code from his paperwork.  Once the gate opened he proceeded inside with Montoya, instructing Lt. Reed to cover them from the gate.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 23, 2003)

_Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0708 hours, June 3, 2003_

She watched as Lucas wandered off with the ct through narrowed eyes, and it looked for a moment like she was going to try and attack the creature even while it was in Lucas's protective custody.  When Leonard spoke to her, she swung around to glare at him, then paused.  She took a deep breath, and gave Leonard a forced smile.  "The cat.  Right.  He would be even smarter to keep his distance from me."

Hearing Donovan's words, she gave him a curt nod.  She retrieved her own rifle, and placed her bag on the ground so that it would not disturb her aim.  "How many targets?" she asked as she moved closer to him.  She noticed that he was using his scope to get a better look around.  Clever.


----------



## Fanog (Oct 23, 2003)

_Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0708 hours, June 3, 2003_

Leonard give Rylee anothers smile at shruggs his shoulders slightly, indicating that she shouldn't let it get to her that bad.

Without a real task, Leonard takes the time to watch the rest doing their thing. He follows Donovan's scope, trying to see who or what is out there. _Last moment of rest we may enjoy for the coming time, better take advantage of it._

He tries to not get worked up too much, breathing regularly and watching the activity around him. He's soaking in all of the people reporting what they see, the buzz around him. Even though he wouldn't admit it, he's anxiously waiting for the tingly feeling that will tell him that they're going to be okay through all of this...


----------



## MadThinker (Oct 23, 2003)

Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0708 hours, June 3, 2003



> Hearing Donovan's words, she gave him a curt nod. She retrieved her own rifle, and placed her bag on the ground so that it would not disturb her aim. "How many targets?" she asked as she moved closer to him. She noticed that he was using his scope to get a better look around. Clever.




Donovan briefly pulled his targeting eye away from the scope to acknowledge Rylee.  His answer was short.  They usually were.  "I count between 5 and 7 gathered around those two vehicles out there."  He gestured in their general direction before returning his eye to the scope.  "Take another look around the area.  If you don't find anything, then help me keep an eye on these guys."

Aside from the brief glance at Rylee, Donovan didn't let the targets out of his sight.


----------



## Keia (Oct 23, 2003)

_Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003_

Donovan continued his surveillance on the group by the Hummers, this time through the scope of his rifle.  There were seven targets in all, all with either rifles and/or side arms.  Jungle camo fatigues were the order of dress for the day.  Two of the group seemed interested in something in the back of one of the Hummers.  The Hummers themselves had heavy tinted windows, making it impossible to view what was within at his current range.

Rylee didn’t notice anything different about the group, but her outdoors lifestyle helped her to notice the remains of a fire pit.  Nothing was burning in it, but the gathering of rocks and relative shape gave the indication that it was a fire pit.  Though it was probably a bit too small for the number of people in their group.

OOC: All


----------



## Keia (Oct 23, 2003)

_Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003_

Durant easily entered the code into the keypad and the gate released from the rest of the fence.  Cautiously making his way to the stone building’s door, Durant noted the same keypad and the codes were on his papers.

Montoya examined the door and area surrounding the entrance.  The door had a deadbolt on it in addition to the keypad electronic lock.  Examination of the deadbolt enlightened Montoya to the following: the door wasn’t currently deadbolted, and the lock had been tampered with – most likely picked.

Reed maintained her ground at the gate and held up the others wishing to follow Durant and Montoya until the all clear was given, though it was clear that she wanted to be up with them as well.

Lucas, while tending to his new friend, heard distant sound of approaching vehicles, perhaps as many as three SUV style vehicles and maybe a minute or so in the distance. _(OOC: Natural 20 listen, total +34)_

OOC: All


----------



## kid A (Oct 23, 2003)

Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003

As they filed through the gate, Andreev was filled with anticipation.  He simply could not wait to see the Stargate!  Not only that, but to actually go through it!  Ever since his discussion with Doctor Nguyen, he had been thinking about the theories and logisitics behind the Stargate, and was anxious to see it in action.

_I'm going back!_

He brought up the end of the line, nodding to Lt. Reed as he passed her.  He turned and gave one brief look back toward Rylee, and Lieutenants Stewart and Donovan.  They had their orders from Durant, and seemed to be on top of things.  Turning back, he continued on toward the warehouse...


----------



## Jarval (Oct 23, 2003)

_Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003_

The sound of the approaching SUVs filters slowly into Lucas' consciousness, the familiar sound taking a moment to set off any alarm bells.  Then he remembers where he is and what's been going on over the last few days...

Keeping firm hold of Krizzel with one hand, he snatches up his binoculars, scanning the surrounding desert.  As he studies the terrain, he calls out.

"We've got company.  I can hear..."  He pauses, listening closely to the sound, "Maybe three SUVs heading in our direction.  I'd guess we've got a minute at the most before they get here."


----------



## Vardeman (Oct 25, 2003)

_Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Montoya examined the door and area surrounding the entrance.  The door had a deadbolt on it in addition to the keypad electronic lock.  Examination of the deadbolt enlightened Montoya to the following: the door wasn’t currently deadbolted, and the lock had been tampered with – most likely picked.*



Montoya pointed this out to Commander Durant, and at Lucas' announcement, readied his P90.  "We're sitting ducks out here, folks," he stated.

V


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 27, 2003)

Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003

_Sure didn't take long for things to get interesting again!_  Durant looked back over his shoulder in reaction to the reports being yelled to him.  "Andreev, get the jeeps inside the gate.  Stewart, soon as he's done move your group back to the gate."  Making eye contact with Lt. Reed Durant continued.   "Reed hold your position at the gate until everyone's inside.  Once it's secured, move up to this door.  Me and Montoya are going in, but it looks like the lock's been picked."

Durant took a deep breath, his P90 in the low-ready position.  "Alright Rick, I'm ready to go."


----------



## Vardeman (Oct 27, 2003)

_Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003_

Montoya, making sure everyone was clear of the door, entered the code on the keypad and, with a nod to Durant, pushed the door open with the muzzle of his P90.  He stayed outside the frame of the door for a count of three and then leaned in to quickly examine the interior, the muzzle of his SMG tracking with his vision.

V


----------



## kid A (Oct 27, 2003)

Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003



> "Andreev, get the jeeps inside the gate. Stewart, soon as he's done move your group back to the gate."




Andreev noticed the commotion only when he heard his name.  He was so lost in thought about the Stargate that he hadn't even heard the SUV's in the distance, and only began to realize what was going on.  When Durant issued his order, it took a moment to sink in, but when it did, he was off back toward the two jeeps with a quick "Yes, sir!"

He immediately launched into the first jeep and started it up.  He looked back toward the group of snipers, and yelled out to them over the sounds of the vehicles, pointing in the direction of the oncoming SUV's.  "We have company, my friends!  Lt. Stewart, can you please bring the second Jeep inside the perimeter of the fence?"  With that, he began driving the jeep toward the gate.


----------



## Calim (Oct 28, 2003)

Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003

Jeremiah seeing all the new activity launched into readiness to move but he also readied his weapon.  Moved to the end of the group going into the warehouse.


----------



## Keia (Oct 28, 2003)

_Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lucas gazed through his binoculars trying to get his eyes to see what his ears were hearing, though the desert was clear (but for the two parked Hummers noted earlier).  The vehicles from the direction the team had come from and the scattered trees made sighting them difficult.  From the sound, the vehicles were still twenty to thirty seconds away. . .

Krizzel, perceptive as usual, perked up and got jittery in Lucas’s bag as it sensed the increased tension in the air.  The cat, even if it could escape from the bag, made no move to do so - memories of the airfield perhaps dancing through its small head.

Andreev and Lt. Stewart managed the vehicles and easily pulled them within the large gate of ‘Warehouse 37.’  The ten feet between the stone walls of the structure and the fence made it a tight squeeze to exit, but it was manageable. 

To Donovan’s and Fallon’s sights, the group in the desert at the Hummers didn’t appear to react to the approaching vehicles that Lucas had called out about.  Of course, the team was between the approaching vehicles and the group in the desert, so that wasn’t unusual.  As Donovan left his position following Stewart and Rylee on Durant’s instructions he noticed an interesting sight – two individuals were being pulled from the back of one of the Hummers.  There were bags over their heads and there wasn’t much more he could see before moving out.

Montoya opened the door and encountered only the darkness of the building.  The inside walls of the building were painted black – as were the stairs leading down into the darkness from the center of the small ten foot room.  Heat . . . a great deal of warm stale air issued forth form the small room, most likely from down the blackened stairs.  A red security light kicked on a couple of clicks after the initial review of the room - the additional light didn’t help the décor.  

Jeremiah followed behind Rylee into the fenced area with Donovan following him.  Being the last person through the gate, Lt. Reed closed it behind him and continued to cover the road in the direction the team had come.  The sounds of the vehicles were apparent to all and would be in sight within moments. . . .

OOC: All


----------



## MadThinker (Oct 28, 2003)

Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003



> As Donovan left his position following Stewart and Rylee on Durant’s instructions he noticed an interesting sight – two individuals were being pulled from the back of one of the Hummers. There were bags over their heads and there wasn’t much more he could see before moving out.




Donovan gripped his rifle hard as he walked through the gate towards the warehouse.  He really didn't like what he had just seen.  He moved quickly to the front of the team, and pulled Durant aside.  "Commander Durant.  Sir, I saw somethin' out there I think you should know about."  He relayed the incident to Durant, telling him everything he saw.  Without noticing, he grabbed onto his rifle with his other hand, and asked, "What do you want me to do, sir?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 29, 2003)

Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003

Durant was stacked behind Montoya, ready to begin their dynamic entry as he had done so many times before.  He could hear the others moving into the area behind him.  He knew better, but looked over his shoulder to check on them.  "$^(%!!"  How in the world did Donovan manage to stay so quiet and sneak up on him like that!  _Glad he's on our side. _  He listened to the description Donovan gave him of the events out in the desert. "(#&@^-@=$&!=$-&*#)$!&*$@#!!"  There was no time or resources to deal with this!  "Listen Luke, we do not have a full team and what we do have is mostly civilian.  We can not go out there half-cocked to do a job.  We have too much trouble making sure we don't get compromised.  The best you can do is send a message back to the base.  It could be a training exercise for all we know.  Do not get involved, we can't afford it.  I need your mind in this game.  You are rear security going into the building.  Keep Fallon in the middle and Stewart back with you, the rest fill in-between.  I'm counting on you."

Durant turned back to Monotya just as he began entry into the building.  He quickly followed, his eyes scanning, his body slightly crouched, his rifle muzzle following his eyes.


----------



## Vardeman (Oct 29, 2003)

_Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Montoya opened the door and encountered only the darkness of the building.  The inside walls of the building were painted black – as were the stairs leading down into the darkness from the center of the small ten foot room.  Heat . . . a great deal of warm stale air issued forth form the small room, most likely from down the blackened stairs.  A red security light kicked on a couple of clicks after the initial review of the room - the additional light didn’t help the décor.*



With Durant right behind him, Montoya clicked on the flashlight on his P90 and headed down the stairs, his muzzle tracking back and forth with his eyes.  As he headed down into the bowels of the building, time seemed to slow down, his every sense alert.

V


----------



## MadThinker (Oct 29, 2003)

Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003



> "Listen Luke, we do not have a full team and what we do have is mostly civilian. We can not go out there half-cocked to do a job. We have too much trouble making sure we don't get compromised. The best you can do is send a message back to the base. It could be a training exercise for all we know. Do not get involved, we can't afford it. I need your mind in this game. You are rear security going into the building. Keep Fallon in the middle and Stewart back with you, the rest fill in-between. I'm counting on you."




"Course, sir.  My mind's in our game.  Just thought you'd wanna know, is all."  Donovan still didn't like the looks of what he saw, but it wasn't his place to decide what to do.  The Commander had issued orders, and now all he needed to do was follow them.  "I'm on it, sir."  

He turned from Durant, and called out to Rylee and Lt. Stewart.  "The Commander needs us on rear guard.  Stewart, he wants you and me watching our backs, and Fallon, he wants you positioned between us and the team."  He looked to see if they understood the instructions, and he picked up his rifle.  "Let's get into position."


----------



## Keia (Oct 29, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003_

Kicking in the flashlight on the P90 did help Montoya with the illumination of the area.  The light was brighter than the low wattage red security light within the stone room.  The blackened walls and stairs were flat in color and the light wasn’t reflected in them – only absorbed.

Descending the stairs, Montoya kept alert for any signs of trouble.  The stairs continued down about forty feet and ended in a short ten foot hallway.  The hallway ended in a heavy duty bulkhead – or at least it did at one time.  The bulkhead was torn open from the hallway into the next room, possibly from some explosive force.  Some debris littered the sides of the short hallway, and this debris was also black and almost unnoticed due to the similar coloring of the walls and floor.  Any more details were lost at the distance Montoya was from the doors (on the stairs before the hallway). 

The heat as Montoya and Durant descended the stairs continued to increase, almost as if the two were descending into a blast furnace or perhaps the depths of hell itself.  Sweat formed almost instantly on the pair, as their bodies tried to compensate for the change.

Lt. Reed, Ilianov, Fisher, Grayson and Campbell were the next group entering the blackened building and descending the stairs.

OOC: all but Donovan, Fallon


----------



## Keia (Oct 29, 2003)

_Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003_

While waiting for the others to enter the building and descend the stairs, Donovan, Lt. Stewart, and Fallon stationed themselves at the entrance to the warehouse.  The heat pouring from the open doorway was clearly evident.  Lt. Stewart kneeled behind the second jeep for cover while the filed down the stairs with Fallon just inside the door and Donovan outside the door. 

Listening to the sounds of the approaching vehicles, all three were slightly shocked by the loud sharp crack of a heavy caliber gun that reverberated past them.  No visible bullet impact nor obvious aggressors presented themselves.

Fallon filed down the stairs as the middle group moved and Donovan and Stewart entered the black room after her with a final glance back through the door.  The corner of one of the vehicles was sighted just as Stewart slammed the door shut.  With no where to release, it got a lot warmer in the room.

OOC: Donovan, Fallon


----------



## kid A (Oct 29, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003



> Lt. Reed, Ilianov, Fisher and Campbell were the next group entering the blackened building and descending the stairs.




Andreev broke into an intense sweat almost immediately.  It was hot as hell in this "warehouse," and despite his living in Florida, he had gotten used to spending most of his time in air-conditioned labs and test-facilities.  Although he was uncomfortable, he gripped his P90, waiting for whatever came next.  It was a tense situation.  He had no idea who would be after them already!  As he understood it, this base was supposedly secure.  Only the location of the other Stargate had been compromised, to his knowledge.

_What have I gotten myself into?  And why is it so damned hot in here?_

He was about halfway down the stairs, as far as he could tell, when the light began to fade.  He turned, looking back up the stairwell only to see the last of the team disappear into darkness, as Lt. Stewart shut the door to the warehouse.


----------



## Jarval (Oct 30, 2003)

Following the others down the stairs, Lucas steps into the oppressive heat.

_Wow, you wouldn't have thought it'd be hotter inside than out..._  He thinks as he treads softly down the stairway.  He pets Krizzle absently, his mind working overtime.

_OK, rubble, not good.  Someone's been down here before us._  He reaches for his sidearm and draws the Beretta.  _Not that I think Montoya and Durant haven't got things covered, but best to be on the safe side.  Heh, if the word safe makes any sense at the moment._  He smiles grimly, and move onwards.


----------



## Vardeman (Oct 30, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Kicking in the flashlight on the P90 did help Montoya with the illumination of the area.  The light was brighter than the low wattage red security light within the stone room.  The blackened walls and stairs were flat in color and the light wasn’t reflected in them – only absorbed.
> 
> Descending the stairs, Montoya kept alert for any signs of trouble.  The stairs continued down about forty feet and ended in a short ten foot hallway.  The hallway ended in a heavy duty bulkhead – or at least it did at one time.  The bulkhead was torn open from the hallway into the next room, possibly from some explosive force.  Some debris littered the sides of the short hallway, and this debris was also black and almost unnoticed due to the similar coloring of the walls and floor.  Any more details were lost at the distance Montoya was from the doors (on the stairs before the hallway).
> 
> The heat as Montoya and Durant descended the stairs continued to increase, almost as if the two were descending into a blast furnace or perhaps the depths of hell itself.  Sweat formed almost instantly on the pair, as their bodies tried to compensate for the change.*



Montoya spoke in a soft voice, "Explosion from the inside.  Took a lot of power to do that, sir."  Slowly he stepped on down the hallway, towards the blasted bulkhead.

V


----------



## Fanog (Oct 30, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003_

With his backpack firmly strapped to his back, Leonard follows behind Andreev and Lieutentant Reed. As soon as the start their descent, he fishes around in his vast for the flashlight, and used it to light the way.

He looks to the right, and notices that Lucas has drawn his weapon. Slowly, so as not to startly him, Leonard leans a bit in to the young man, and tries to ease his nerves. "You still okay? We've got some good men up front, we'll do fine."

With his free hand, Leonard wiped some sweat from his face. _What the hell is causing all this? Something burning down there?_ Again with a low voice, Leonard tries to get the attention of Andreev in front of him. "Andreev... Is this heat produced by that Stargate thing?"


----------



## kid A (Oct 30, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003



> With his free hand, Leonard wiped some sweat from his face. What the hell is causing all this? Something burning down there? Again with a low voice, Leonard tries to get the attention of Andreev in front of him. "Andreev... Is this heat produced by that Stargate thing?"




Andreev slightly turned his head, acknowledging Campbell's question, but still keeping an eye on his descent.  "I do not know, Leonard.  I have read everything on the Stargate that I was provided with, but I cannot recall anything about it casting off this amount of heat.  Theoretically, I do not believe the Stargate is the source of this heat.  Hopefully, I will be able to determine more when we see it."

_Unless, of course, I'm mistaken._

Andreev continued down the stairs, and racked his brain, trying to decipher what could be causing this kind of heat.  Did it have anything to do with the Stargate itself?  He doubted it, but still went over all the notes he had memorized, searching for an answer...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 30, 2003)

_Outside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2003_

"Right," she said to Donovan, shouldering her bag.  After the other teams had gone into the 'warehouse', she took up a position just inside the door.  The intense heat from within caused her to pause though, wondering just where the heat was coming from.  The sound of the gunshot rudely disturbed her from her thoughts, reminding her to keep her mind on the business at hand.  In such closed quarters, her rifle was useless, so she drew her Beretta and carefully made her way deeper into the warehouse.  Occasionally, she paused, looking for places that would create good cover when whomever had been shooting at them burst through the door.


----------



## Keia (Nov 1, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0713 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Vardeman said:
			
		

> Montoya spoke in a soft voice, "Explosion from the inside.  Took a lot of power to do that, sir."  Slowly he stepped on down the hallway, towards the blasted bulkhead.




The blackened hallway crunched somewhat under Montoya's boots as he moved through the hallway, as though a crust had been layered onto the floor and walls.  Looking through the destroyed blast door, Montoya can determine that the blast most likely occurred from the hallway into the adjioning room, even though the debris scattered in the hallway would appear to indicate otherwise.  Through the blast door was a thirty foot square room with the remains of a metal desk, the only item remaining somewhat intact in the room.  The room was blackened like the hallway and a bulkhead door stood open on the opposite wall.

Durant followed closely on the heels of Montoya, boots likewise crunching on the floor.  The debris to Durant seemed to contain a couple of bones amid the metal bits and other debris.  The room was supposed to be a security room, when the warehouse had personnel stationed in it.  The doorway on the opposite side led to an elevator going down - though the electronic codes for the door and elevator didn't appear necessary now that it was wide open . . . and there was no elevator car apparent though the light of Montoya's P90.

The others descended the stairs noting the same conditions as described previously.  At the top of the stairs, neither Donovan nor Stewart and Fallon heard anything from outside . . . at least for now.

OOC: all
Donovan is still at the top of the stairs, then Stewart and Fallon.  Montoya and Durant are just outside the security room.  Everyone else is on the stairs at varying points.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 3, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0713 hours, June 3, 2003

Durant followed closely behind Monotya.  He did not use his own flashlight, although he had it handy.  He allowed his eyes to adjust to the soft glow from the other light and used his peripheral vision since that proved far more reliable in darkness.  He tried to stay professional, but it was hard with all the questions that raced through his mind.  Slowly the hairs on the back of his neck stood up.  _I've got a bad feeling about this._  That is when he realized part of the debris was human remains!  He whispered back to Ilianov.  "andreev... pass the word not to bunch up... and keep your eyes open for a stairwell."  Durant then made his way towards the desk to inspect it.


----------



## Vardeman (Nov 3, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0713 hours, June 3, 2003_




			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *The doorway on the opposite side led to an elevator going down - though the electronic codes for the door and elevator didn't appear necessary now that it was wide open . . . and there was no elevator car apparent though the light of Montoya's P90.*



He cursed softly as he angled around the desk, sweeping his light across the room.  When he was to the open elevator shaft, he aimed his light down and glanced downward.

V


----------



## kid A (Nov 3, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0713 hours, June 3, 2003



> He whispered back to Ilianov. "andreev... pass the word not to bunch up... and keep your eyes open for a stairwell."




As Andreev made his way down the stairs, he found Durant in the room at the bottom of the stairwell.  After hearing his orders, Andreev simply nodded, and began telling everyone in the group to spread out, and be prepared for anything.  As he spoke with his teammates, he also kept his eye open for anything that would indicate a stairwell.


----------



## Fanog (Nov 3, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0713 hours, June 3, 2003_

Leonard stops after hearing Andreev's orders, and also stretches out an arm to hold Lucas back. "We'll continue after they've cleared up down there. We're being spared the hard work." He adds a winks to the young man next to him, hoping to get his mind off any troubling thought he may have.

Turning around, Leonard looks to the top of the stairs, waiting for the rear guard to catch up.


----------



## Keia (Nov 3, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0714 hours, June 3, 2003_

At the top of the stairs, Donovan, Stewart and Fallon listened for trouble coming from outside . . . but heard very little . . . the sound of a single vehicle running nearby was the only noise.

Fisher, Grayson, and Campbell were all at the base of the stairs, waiting for the all clear as Reed and Ilianov moved down the small hallway and into the room beyond.  While waiting at the base of the stairs, Grayson noticed the debris oin the corners of the small hallway, including what appeared to be a blackened bone.  

To Ilianov, the blackened walls, floors and ceilings were definitely the results of some kind of explosion or flash fire* - though whatever it was carried a lot of residue with it to blacken everything as it did.  The air, though quite hot to breath in, didn't seem to have any harsh smelled that accompanied the more dangerous of the gases.  The smell of burning and carbon were unavoidable, though not overpowering, however.  Lt. Reed looked surprisingly calm as she scanned the room looking for other doors or trouble.

Durant moved to the desk cautiously, eying the area on the way.  Debris that could have been other furniture, lights, chairs etc. was broken into almost unidentifiable pieces and littered the floor and gathered in the corners of the room.  The metal desk was crusted with the same blackened materials that everything else was, but seemed relatively intact.  The crust would probably require a couple of hits to break away and allow access to the drawers.

Montoya moved to the elevator entrance, noticing that where usually there was a keypad for security for the elevator on the wall, there was just a hole.  Looking into the elevator shaft, Montoya picked up a reddish glow fifty to sixty feet down the shaft through an opening opposite the entrance (though sixty feet down).  The remants of the elevator car could be seen in the reddish glow, the heat even more apparent at the elevator shaft.

No other doors were apparent in the room, though it was difficult to tell with the blackened walls. 

OOC: All
* - rolled horribly for a 'check' to determine was happened.  Good to get a roll of 2 out of the way now.


----------



## MadThinker (Nov 3, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0714 hours, June 3, 2003



> At the top of the stairs, Donovan, Stewart and Fallon listened for trouble coming from outside . . . but heard very little . . . the sound of a single vehicle running nearby was the only noise.




Donovan kept his rifle close, and was waiting for the inevitable attack from the surface door.  But, it didn't come.  He spared a brief glance downward, toward the bottom of the stairwell.  He saw Campbell looking up at him, but didn't say anything.  He gave Campbell a nod, and turned his attention back to the door and Stewart.  "Alright.  I guess we should start headin' down.  Stewart, let's just make sure you and I keep an eye the door on the way down."


----------



## Calim (Nov 3, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0714 hours, June 3, 2003

Jeremiah seeing everyone doing there jobs was quite impressed to be asked to be part of this team.  As he kept his eyes open he tried to find some details maybe of what happened here but fot the most part he stays quiet and out of the way.


----------



## Fanog (Nov 4, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0714 hours, June 3, 2003_

Leonard returns the nod from Donovan, glad to learn that there had been no difficulties up there so far. He turns back to the hallway, regarding Lucas and Jeremiah. _They seem to be holding up pretty well. Must be hard for them too, not being able to do anythin yet._

Leonard point his flashlight at the ground of the hallway in front of them, checking if it's safe to walk there. He wouldn't want anyone to stumble in the dim light.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 5, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0714 hours, June 3, 2003_


			
				Fanog said:
			
		

> Leonard stops after hearing Andreev's orders, and also stretches out an arm to hold Lucas back. "We'll continue after they've cleared up down there. We're being spared the hard work." He adds a winks to the young man next to him, hoping to get his mind off any troubling thought he may have.



"Yeah, I guess.  No, I mean good."  Lucas loosens his too-tight grip on the Beretta, and puts the gun back in it's holster.

"Just a little nervous."  He forces a smile.  "I've not really done anything like this before, you know, the whole walking into danger.  Or at least not people trying to kill you kind of danger, anyway."


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 5, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0714 hours, June 3, 2003

Unable to get into the desk, Durant scanned the rest of the room.  However, he did not find much of interest.  "Andreev.  Montoya.  Any luck?"  Asking brought his attention to Montoya who seemed to have found the elevator.  He could hear the whispers and see the flashlights of the others and knew they needed to make progress soon.  Moral would not hold up very long at this pace.  _We just need to catch one friggin' break..._


----------



## kid A (Nov 5, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0714 hours, June 3, 2003



> Unable to get into the desk, Durant scanned the rest of the room. However, he did not find much of interest. "Andreev. Montoya. Any luck?" Asking brought his attention to Montoya who seemed to have found the elevator. He could hear the whispers and see the flashlights of the others and knew they needed to make progress soon. Moral would not hold up very long at this pace. We just need to catch one friggin' break...




His head jerked up at his name.  "No, Commander.  I have not been able to find anything."  He mentally kicked himself.  He was supposed to be trying to find an alternate means of descending into the warehouse, and yet his mind continued to wander, thinking about the Stargate and how close he was.  This room, and whatever happened in it, was just another in a long line of frustrating mysteries, barring his way from stepping into the Stargate and travelling to other worlds.  

He shook his head once, and attempting to focus on the task at hand.  His mind still raced, but he pressed on, still searching for any sign of a hidden stairwell or elevator...


----------



## Keia (Nov 5, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0715 hours, June 3, 2003_

As everyone gathered in the room and searched, two things were noted about the elevator shaft.  First, the brake cable lines seemed relatively intact to use in some manner.  Second, and more importantly, there appeared to be an access door just ten feet down the shaft on the opposite side.  Looking at the shaft itself, climbing around it was possible and actually helped by the crusted hard baked material on the walls and other surfaces.

No sounds were heard from the surface as the team made their way into what was formerly a security room.  Nothing of any interest remained in the room but for the crusted metal desk and the area around the elevator (the broken access pad, and the shaft itself).

OOC: all


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 5, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0715 hours, June 3, 2003_

Rylee maintained a stony silence as they made their way into deeper into the warehouse.  She definitely did not like what was going on.  It seemed they were trapped between two dangerous situations: whatever it was that wa causing this heat within the warehouse, and the enemies who were waiting for them outside.  

She carried her Berretta in one hand, and a flashlight in the other. Though the beam from the flashlight would surely give her away, she tried to move a quietly as she could.  Her attentions were divided between maintaining her footing, watching for enemies in front of her, and listening for any sounds of pursuit from the enemies behind them.


----------



## Vardeman (Nov 6, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0715 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *As everyone gathered in the room and searched, two things were noted about the elevator shaft.  First, the brake cable lines seemed relatively intact to use in some manner.  Second, and more importantly, there appeared to be an access door just ten feet down the shaft on the opposite side.  Looking at the shaft itself, climbing around it was possible and actually helped by the crusted hard baked material on the walls and other surfaces.*



Montoya squatted near the edge of the open elevator shaft and removed his backpack, taking from it his climbing kit.  Using the rope to anchor himself in case of a slip, he prepared to make his way to the access door. "Sir," he addressed Durant, "Permission to investigate the shaft?"

V


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 6, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0715 hours, June 3, 2003

"Andreev, get everyone down here, this area's as secure as we are gonna get it."  Durant walked over to Montoya to examine the elevator shaft he was studying.  "Guess we don't have much choice.  You can check it out, but I don't want you going alone.  Let's see if Mr. Fisher is up to the climb."  Durant then asked to have Lucas sent over to the elevator doors.


----------



## kid A (Nov 6, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0715 hours, June 3, 2003



> "Andreev, get everyone down here, this area's as secure as we are gonna get it."




Andreev nodded to Durant, and moved to the bottom of the stairwell.  Motioning with his hand, he called to the rest of the team, "Please, everybody move into the room here, and clear the stairwell."  As they began filing into the small room, his eyes kept close watch behind Lt. Stewart, and he gripped his P90 at his side, ready to provide cover fire if necessary.


----------



## Fanog (Nov 7, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0715 hours, June 3, 2003_

"Well Lucas, it seems like you're up. You'll do fine, trust me", Leonard encourages the young man next to him ocne Durant has called for him. Leonard descends the stairs with the the others once Donovan and Lt. Stewart have caught up with them.

Once he is in the security room, Leonard looks around, aiming his flashlight at the most prominent features of the room. He's trying to get an idea of what happened, but doesn't do anything yet. He walks over to the desk, and takes a good look at the drawers. _These seem to have survived, might contain some useful information... He'd probably have ordered so if he wanted them opened. Just stay put for now, Len._


----------



## Jarval (Nov 7, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0715 hours, June 3, 2003_

"Thanks."  Lucas says to Leonard, then moves over to stand beside the elevator shaft, looking down it doubtfully.

"Well, the brake lines still look solid, and it's not too far down to climb.  Should be easy enough."  He starts to unpack his climbing gear as he speaks, clipping a harness together.

"Are we sure there aren't going to be any surprises down there?"  He turns to Montoya.  "I guess you'll be taking the lead?  Might be just as well, as I wouldn't know a booby-trap until I'd tripped it."


----------



## Keia (Nov 10, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0717 hours, June 3, 2003_

Richardo Montoya looped his rope through a support inside the elevator shaft and secured the lines.  As Lucas Fisher looked over the lines, he didn't not any problems with the knots or method - in fact, Montoya had done a good job.

At the bottom of the stairs, Donovan and Lt. Stewart were covering the stairs going up with Rylee Fallon only a step more into the room that they were.  The door resounded with the impact of metal on metal - perhaps gunfire onto the door itself, or the metal covered roof of the warehouse above.

Campbell's review of the desk revealed that there were several drawers, but they (and the entire desk) were covered with what seemed to be perhaps a half an inch of blackened, crusty material - perhaps one heck of a lot of charcoal residue, or charcoal mixed with something else . . . 

Lt. Chris Reed was at one of the side walls when she called out, "I think I've found a fire entinguisher box behind some of this crap, sir."  She hit the crust with the butt of her rifle several times - the last hit sounding metal on metal, and almost at the same time at the sounds above heard by those at the stairs.

Lucas had secured himself as well and the two were ready to descend into the stairwell. . . .

Montoya dropped down first, but only about ten feet before stopping himself, bracing, and leaping to the other side of the shaft.  A few tense moments passed as his right hand struggled to gain a purchase on the back wall of the shaft (moments that seemed much, much longer to Montoya), before finally grabbing hold.  Montoya didn't see anything out of place, but the access panel was covered with the same black crust as the rest of the room, shaft and stairs up . . . and it was hotter in the shaft than in the room above.  The metal was quite warm to the touch, though not scalding . . . not yet.

OOC: all


----------



## MadThinker (Nov 10, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0717 hours, June 3, 2003



> At the bottom of the stairs, Donovan and Lt. Stewart were covering the stairs going up with Rylee Fallon only a step more into the room that they were. The door resounded with the impact of metal on metal - perhaps gunfire onto the door itself, or the metal covered roof of the warehouse above.




Donovan was standing at the bottom of the stairwell when he and Stewart heard the sounds of metal on metal coming from the door at the top.  "Stewart!" he called, as he both gestured with and readied his rifle, training his sight on the door.  Then, he called out to Durant, "Commander, you might wanna come take a listen to this!"


----------



## Vardeman (Nov 10, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0717 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Montoya dropped down first, but only about ten feet before stopping himself, bracing, and leaping to the other side of the shaft.  A few tense moments passed as his right hand struggled to gain a purchase on the back wall of the shaft (moments that seemed much, much longer to Montoya), before finally grabbing hold.  Montoya didn't see anything out of place, but the access panel was covered with the same black crust as the rest of the room, shaft and stairs up . . . and it was hotter in the shaft than in the room above.  The metal was quite warm to the touch, though not scalding . . . not yet.*



Bracing himself with his feet, Montoya took out a piton and chipped away at the the black crusty material sealing the access panel.  With his P90 slung over his shoulder he didn't have a light source, so he called softly back to Lucas, "Can you shine your light over here?"  Once it was relatively clear, he pried open the panel to see what he could make of it.

V


----------



## Jarval (Nov 10, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0717 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lucas wipes sweat from his face as it starts to sting his eyes, before twisting around to shine his flashlight to the wall beside Montoya.  He resting his full weight on the ropes, confident in the climbing rig.

"I don't get it.  How on Earth can it be so hot down here?  Is there a blast furnace we've not been told about?"


----------



## Vardeman (Nov 11, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0717 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *Lucas wipes sweat from his face as it starts to sting his eyes, before twisting around to shine his flashlight to the wall beside Montoya.  He resting his full weight on the ropes, confident in the climbing rig.
> 
> "I don't get it.  How on Earth can it be so hot down here?  Is there a blast furnace we've not been told about?"*



Montoya, glad to have something to talk about, replies, "I don't know, man, maybe somebody left the stargate open or something."

V


----------



## Jarval (Nov 11, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0717 hours, June 3, 2003_


			
				Vardeman said:
			
		

> Montoya, glad to have something to talk about, replies, "I don't know, man, maybe somebody left the stargate open or something."



"Eh, I hadn't thought of that.  Shame Lorelai's not with us.  I'm sure she'd have given us an impromptu lecture on wormhole thermodynamics."  Lucas smiles, remembering the young professor's enthusiastic explanations during the flight.

"Of course, if it is the Stargate, that's rather worrying.  I mean, someone else down here, who knows how to work it?  Not an ideal situation."


----------



## Calim (Nov 12, 2003)

Upon seeing the desk Jeremiah hastily makes his way towards it careful how he appraches to look to see if there is anything salvageable on the desk.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 13, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0717 hours, June 3, 2003

Durant stood and watched as Montoya and Fisher descended into the shaft.  He attempted to guide their lines, but it was obvious both of these men were accustomed to this type of work.  Durant stood up and wiped the sweat from his face as he looked back into the room.  Everyone had indeed gathered and the flashlights beams flying across the room proved it.  "Does anyone have night vision goggles with them?"  _Probably too much to ask._


----------



## Fanog (Nov 13, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0717 hours, June 3, 2003_

Leonard listens to Lucas and Ricardo as the two men are working in the elevator. _the Stargate still open? Would that mean that something entered through here? Would the still be done here, or they -whoever they are - cause this havoc on their way out?_

The question from Durant stops Leonard from worrying. He shakes his head, adding a shot "No, Sir. I'm afraid not."

Perhaps slightly worried by the intense heat, or peeved at not having anything to do, Leonard approaches the Lt.Commander. "Sir, the desk drawers seems like they might have withstood whatever happened here. I can probably pry them clear and open in a few moments, while they are working on the elevator. The drawers might hold something useful, information or otherwise. Sir?" Leonard takes a hand through his hair, sweaty from the dark atmosphere and the heat.


----------



## Keia (Nov 13, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0719 hours, June 3, 2003_

After calling out to Durant to report the bullet impacts onto the building, the sounds stopped.  Donovan and Stewart sighted down their respective weapons, waiting for someone to open the door and come down the steps but no one did . . .  yet.

Jeremiah looked over the desk . . . the metal desk was covered in a black crusty material at a depth of about a half an inch.  Based on Jeremiah’s estimation, it would take some pounding to chip the material – though it was definitely doable.  Obviously something with a sharper edge would do the trick a lot quicker.

Lt. Reed continued to chip away black material on the plate on the wall which most likely was concealing a fire extinguisher.  She was making progress but hadn’t opened the area to reveal what was inside.

Montoya and Fisher worked together to chip away the black crust on the access panel.  The material was definitely charcoal based, though appeared to have something else mixed with it – napalm perhaps.  The access panel itself was quite large – four foot tall by three foot wide.  The door appeared to swing out away from the elevator shaft and into whatever space was beyond.  Within minutes the panel was cleared enough to be ready to be opened.

One thing that hadn't changed was the heat . . . but there was a change, just not very noticable.  Rylee noticed it first, followed shortly thereafter by Andreev.  It was getting tougher to breath . . . Andreev noticed it as a decrease in oxygen levels - something he was familiar with in the space program.

OOC:  All


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 13, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0719 hours, June 3, 2003_

She took a few deep breaths, trying to calm herself.  She had never been this deep underground, and thought at first that her anxiety was from a touch of claustrophobia.  Perhaps, though, it was fro something else.  "Is anyone else noticing that it's getting harder to breathe?"


----------



## Calim (Nov 13, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0719 hours, June 3, 2003


"Anyone have a knife of some kind that I could use to try and see what was in this desk?"  Jeremiah looks at part of the group he can see while kneeling beside the desk to examine the drawers.  Hearing Rylee he pauses a moment then continues hoping she is wrong.  "Something may have survived to say what was going on here."


----------



## Fanog (Nov 13, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0719 hours, June 3, 2003_

Leonard looks up from his conversation with Durant, looking at Jeremiah at the desk. "Jeremiah, a combat knife might work just fine. Didn't you get one last morning? I'll help you on the desk, assuming the Lt.Commander is okay with us tampering with it."

Leonard waits for a reaction from Durant and starts working on the desk drawers once he gets appoval.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 14, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0719 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lucas sniffs the air, then calls up the shaft.

"Are you sure it's not just the heat?  God knows, it's almost hot enough to fry an egg on the walls down here."


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 14, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0719 hours, June 3, 2003

Durant began to tell Campbell to go ahead and search the desk, _any intel is good intel_, when he heard a comment about it getting hard to breathe.  He slowly wiped his face from the tremendous heat being generated.  The heat that seemed to get more intense in the elevator shaft.  "Oh $&!+!!"  Suddenly a giant light bulb came on inside his head.  _There has to be something burning in here, eating up our fragging oxygen!! _ 
"Montoya, check the door for heat!"  He yelled down the shaft towards Ricardo and Lucas. 
 "Donovan, give me a sitrep on your door!  Can you open it without danger if I give the word?"


----------



## Vardeman (Nov 14, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0719 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *"Montoya, check the door for heat!"  He yelled down the shaft towards Ricardo and Lucas.*



Montoya called back up, "Aye aye, sir."  He felt the seams of the access panel with his hand and compared it with the door and the wall in several places, trying to determine if the panel itself was hotter than the surrounding wall.  He turned his head back up the shaft and called out, "Someone be ready to pull us back up in case something bad happens, eh?"  With that he prepared to open the hatch, keeping his body off to the side a ways.

V


----------



## kid A (Nov 14, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0719 hours, June 3, 2003



> One thing that hadn't changed was the heat . . . but there was a change, just not very noticable. Rylee noticed it first, followed shortly thereafter by Andreev. It was getting tougher to breath . . . Andreev noticed it as a decrease in oxygen levels - something he was familiar with in the space program.




Once Andreev noticed the decrease in oxygen, his cosmonaut training kicked in, and he automatically began to relax his body, taking smaller breaths and suppressing panic.  As everyone else began to figure out what was happening, he confirmed their theory.  "Commander Durant is correct.  For some unknown reason, the oxygen levels in this room are slowly decreasing, but if we are not hasty with making an exit, it will not take much time for it to deplete completely.  Everyone, please try to calm yourselves and control your breathing.  If you can help it, please refrain from deep breaths or even shouts."

He began looking around the room for any kind of vents or ducts that may have been obstructed or damaged by whatever had caused the blast.  He asked anyone who wasn't currently invovled in another task to assist him.  He also approached Lieutenants Donovan and Stewart.  "That sound you reported from the top of the stairwell...  it concerns me.  Perhaps it was not someone attempting to persue us at all, but instead someone preventing us from escaping this warehouse.  Lt. Donovan, would you please inspect the door and see if we still have a working exit?"


----------



## MadThinker (Nov 14, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0719 hours, June 3, 2003



> He began looking around the room for any kind of vents or ducts that may have been obstructed or damaged by whatever had caused the blast. He asked anyone who wasn't currently invovled in another task to assist him. He also approached Lieutenants Donovan and Stewart. "That sound you reported from the top of the stairwell... it concerns me. Perhaps it was not someone attempting to persue us at all, but instead someone preventing us from escaping this warehouse. Lt. Donovan, would you please inspect the door and see if we still have a working exit?"




_Damn it!  What the hell is going on here?  Who the *%#$ would wanna keep us in here instead of just taking care of us?_

"Yes, sir!"

Donovan trained the sight of his rifle on the door and began moving up the stairs quickly.  He just couldn't figure out what he had gotten himself into.  But it didn't matter, because he had a job to do, and anyways, he sure as hell wasn't going to go out by suffocating.  He climbed the stairs and listened for any noises coming from the door.


----------



## Fanog (Nov 14, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0719 hours, June 3, 2003_

Leonard nods to Durant and is about to walk back to the desk when all hell seems to brake loose. _Damn, what's happening here? In about three seconds, we've gone from 'reasonably well' to 'big trouble'. Damnit!_ Leonard feels his breath pick up just as Andreev warns him about that. _Steady, Len,_ he reminds himself.

He looks around the room for a short moment, trying to decide where he is most needed. It's the call from Ricardo that makes him decide. As he grabs the climbing rope, he looks down into the shaft, gaining a feel for the situation down there. "Just a sec, Ric. Lucas, still doing okay down there?" Needing both hands on the rope, he tosses his flashlight over to the young man by the desk. "Jemeriah, please leave the desk for the moment. Help Andreev in locating any air vents..."

After he's found some steady surface to brace himself against, Leonard calls into the eleveator shaft, reminding himself to keep his voice low. "Ok, Ric. You're good to go."


----------



## Keia (Nov 14, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003_

At a controlled advance up the stairs, Donovan moved to the stone outer building with Stewart following closely behind.  It was warmer up here than it was when the group first entered the room.  Both teammates were feeling the heat - their fatigues had sweat lines on their backs and chests.  The door was secure but didn’t seem to have been barred from the outside.  Of course, this would be much easier to determine by just trying the door.  Listening at the door, neither Donovan nor Stewart heard anything outside that wasn’t drowned by the sounds inside and down the stairs.

As Andreev scanned the room with his flashlight, it was apparent that the black crusty material had covered all of the wall area.  The rough surface of the built up crust would make it almost impossible to determine where a vent would have been without digging everywhere.  Reed stopped working on the panel and started to search the walls and floor for vent plates by stabbing her survival knife into various spots on the wall and floor . . . but it would be a while.  At Leonard’s request, Jeremiah also looked around the walls for vents – finding nothing but thickly covered walls.

Ricardo and Lucas got the panel cleared and Ricardo inspected the panel and surrounding area.  The panel was warmer but only slightly so – a difference that could be attributed to the thickness of the panel compared to the thickness of the walls around the panel.  There was light between the panel and the wall – it was brighter in the room beyond than in the shaft, though that wasn’t too difficult considering the darkness of the shaft.

Leonard got into position to assist with pulling Montoya and Fisher up out of the shaft with Durant and the two braced themselves as best they could in the crusted floor.  A plaintive meow could be heard from the backpacks beside the elevator shaft as Krizzel popped his head out of the pack to complain about the heat.

_OOC: GM Fast Forward_ 

Finding no reason not to open the access panel, Durant gave the word to open it up.  Montoya nodded to Fisher and opened the panel, pushing it away from the shaft and into the room beyond.  Light streamed into the shaft from the room beyond accompanied by a blast of hot air that stole the moisture from their mouths.  

Looking into the immediate area beyond the panel, there was a metal grating and metal stairs that appeared intact heading down into what was really Warehouse 37 . . . though it certainly had seem better days.  The warehouse was easily a thousand foot on either side and perhaps a hundred feet tall.  A huge circular ring almost twenty feet tall stood upright in the middle of a huge warehouse.  The ring had no glow from within, though.  The glow was from several areas of lava within the warehouse.  Debris littered the floors where there wasn’t lava, any shelving or other contents of the warehouse had been destroyed or was buried.   

When Fisher thought he had seen it all . . . he gave a sharp intake as he saw something move within one of the lava pools.  Slowly . . .  something rose out of the lava pool.  A creature covered in scales, slightly larger than human size, flames licking off of its body that ended in a tail rather than legs.    The creature seemed to glow from within.  Montoya noted the creature’s weapons – several metal javelins which appeared to be undamaged from its time in the lava.  

OOC: All


----------



## Jarval (Nov 15, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lucas curses quietly as the blast of heat hits him from the room beyond the panel.  Braving the flow of hot air, his eyes widen in surprise as he looks though, seeing first the magma, then the bizarre creature rising up from the molten rock.

Swinging slightly to one side, he taps Ricardo on the shoulder, and points upwards.

"I think we really don't want to go in there at the moment."  He whispers.  "Maybe we should head back up and report to Durant?"


----------



## Vardeman (Nov 15, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> *Swinging slightly to one side, he taps Ricardo on the shoulder, and points upwards.
> 
> "I think we really don't want to go in there at the moment."  He whispers.  "Maybe we should head back up and report to Durant?"*



Montoya calmly examined the unusual creature, using the stairs and catwalk for cover.  "Go on and report, but this hatch is a bottleneck, and we need a presence on the other side."  He then swung through the hatch, crouched on the catwalk, and unhooked himself from the rope.  He examined the area, searching for any other signs of intruders, as well as keeping an eye on the one already spotted.

(ooc:  how far away is the creature, and does it seem to have noticed Ric's entrance yet?)

V


----------



## Jarval (Nov 16, 2003)

(*OOC:* Do we have radios, or is Lucas going to need to climb back up to talk with Durant?)


----------



## Keia (Nov 16, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> (*OOC:* Do we have radios, or is Lucas going to need to climb back up to talk with Durant?)




OOC: yes, each person has a tactical radio with a range increment of about 2000 feet.  I posted a list of SG-1 gear and survival gear that everyone was issued (should be just after the post of Rylee in OOC.  PLease try and keep OOC questions in the OOC thread  thanks!

Also Creature is about 120 feet away and didn't appear to notice Ric - yet!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 16, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003_

Altogether, she was not pleased with this situation.  Who'd have thought claustrophobia would be this bad after spending a few years up in the mountains?  Luckily, spending so long in such a high altitude would have prepared her somewhat for the decreased level of oxygen.  Too bad it did not help with the closed in spaces.

Panicing was not going to help anyone, so she concentrated on examining the compartment that Reed had been chipping away at, trying to see if there was ay good way of opening it.  It might hold a fire extinguisher, and that might come in handy to put out any fires that would be consuming the oxygen.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 16, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2000

Durant helped secure the ropes and tried to see what exactly was going on.  He pretty much had his breathing under control, you learn not to use up too much air while scuba diving, but the heat got a lot worse when Monotya got the eleveator shaft door open.  Quite a bit of light seemed to fill the shaft as well.  _Great, the damn Satrgate is probably on fire._  "How's it look guys?"


----------



## Jarval (Nov 17, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2000_


			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "How's it look guys?"



_Now how do I answer that without sounding insane?_  Lucas is about to call up the shaft to Durant, when he remember the radio clipped to his uniform.

"Um, we've got a problem down here.  We can see what I'm guessing is the Stargate, but... um... now this is going to sound a bit nuts...  There's rather a lot of lava between it and us.  As in molten rock... and what may be a hostile.  Rick's gone through the hatch for a better look."


----------



## Keia (Nov 17, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003_

Luther Donovan stood ready with his rifle leveled at the storage room door.  Sweat beaded on his backs of his hands and ran down the back of his shirt.  Stewart was closer to the stairs and had his Berretta in a double handed grip.  Both were listening for noises outside and also for a signal from Durant to come over the radio.  On the radio they both heard Fisher’s explanation of the situation within the warehouse proper.

Without warning, the locks holding the door closed (dead bolts controlled by the electronic lock) suddenly released.  The door began to open into the small stone building – light streaming in from the outdoors making vision difficult for Donovan and Stewart in the dark warehouse.

A form could be made out in the doorway . . . a person slight of build lugging a stuffed seabag.  With another blink, Donovan could make out who was there . . . Professor Lorelai Nguyen had returned.

OOC: all, (especially Luther and Lorelai)


----------



## MadThinker (Nov 17, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003



> A form could be made out in the doorway . . . a person slight of build lugging a stuffed seabag.  With another blink, Donovan could make out who was there . . . Professor Lorelai Nguyen had returned.




Donovan reached out and yanked Lorelai into the stairwell as soon as his sight came back into focus.  He handed her over to Lt. Stewart, and raised his rifle, performing a visual sweep of the area.  He checked for hostiles in the immediate area.  As he searched, he began questioning Lorelai, "Just where the hell did you come from?  And where the hell did ya disappear to ta begin with?  Is Terrell with you?"  

Before she could answer, he thought better of it, and said, "You know what, I don't even care."  He snapped up his radio and called for Durant.  "Commander, the Nguyen chick is here, at the top of the stairwell.  What do you want me to do with her?"


----------



## Fanog (Nov 17, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003_

Leonard is having his hands full with the rope. He's neither an expert on climbing, and he doubts whether he's strong enough to hoist up Lucas them climbers should trouble arise. He looks a bit dumbfounded as Lucas makes his report of the radio. _lava?!_

The mention of a hostile gets Leonard sharp again, looking at Durant for sigsn of what the Commander would think of it. Just then, Donovan made his report of Lorelai resurfacing. _I'll be damned... Well, glad to Hear she's okay. But she and Durant...?_

After taking a peek down the elevator shaft, Leonard looks at Durant. "Sir?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 17, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> _"Um, we've got a problem down here.  We can see what I'm guessing is the Stargate, but... um... now this is going to sound a bit nuts...  There's rather a lot of lava between it and us.  As in molten rock... and what may be a hostile.  Rick's gone through the hatch for a better look."_



_
Of course the room is filled with lava and bad guys!  Why wouldn't it be!  Damn Murphy's Law!_  Durant keyed his radio and spoke as clearly as possible so there would be little chance of being misunderstood.  "Fisher. Do Not follow Montoya into the area.  Stay where you are in case he needs help.  I am sending back-up now."

"Alright Campbell, I need you to stay here to pull anyone up.  You can do that, right."  Durant keyed his radio again.  "Donovan and Fallon get down to the shaft, we're going in.  Reed and Stewart guard the stairwell, we don't need any more surprises.  Andreev and Grayson get down here and help Campbell with these lines."



> Donovan snapped up his radio and called for Durant. "Commander, the Nguyen chick is here, at the top of the stairwell. What do you want me to do with her?"



"You have got to be  f*@*ing kidding me!!"
_First lava in the damn Stargate and now *she's* back!_ 
"The Professor goes nowhere.  She does not leave this room until the group leaves."  Durant looked at Andreev Ilianov as he approached him.  "Andreev, if anything happens you're in charge of this group.  Get everyone back to the base, come back here in force and secure this fragging thing!  And I hope you memorized those papers 'cause you're gonna have to destroy 'em right now."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 18, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "Fisher. Do Not follow Montoya into the area.  Stay where you are in case he needs help.  I am sending back-up now."



"Yes sir."  Lucas stays where he is, looking through the hatch and following the movements of the creature.  He again reaches for his pistol, then stops dead.

_That thing is crawling over lava.  Why the hell should a bullet do it any harm?_  He scowls, annoyed with himself for this disturbing thought, and waits for reinforcements from above.



			
				MadThinker said:
			
		

> He snapped up his radio and called for Durant.  "Commander, the Nguyen chick is here, at the top of the stairwell.  What do you want me to do with her?"



_Oh good, that should calm Krizzel down a ... What!  How the *&%$ did she find us?...  I give up!  This day stopped making sense to me a long time ago._  Lucas sits tight, and glumly stares at the glow from the magma.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 18, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003



			
				MadThinker said:
			
		

> "Just where the hell did you come from?  And where the hell did ya disappear to ta begin with?  Is Terrell with you?"
> "You know what, I don't even care."  He snapped up his radio and called for Durant.  "Commander, the Nguyen chick is here, at the top of the stairwell.  What do you want me to do with her?"






			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "You have got to be  f*@*ing kidding me!!"
> "The Professor goes nowhere.  She does not leave this room until the group leaves."




Lorelai dropped her seabag intentionally on Donovon’s foot.  “Don’t you _dare_ yell at me!  And don’t call me a ‘chick’ you reject from Full Metal Jacket!  You don’t know what I’ve been through!”

Sniffing, she wiped the back of her hand on her forehead and sighed wearily.  Her clothes looked completely ruffled, some of it torn and there were a few of bruises on her skin from where someone had gripped her too hard in several places.  All in all though, nothing looked broken.

“I haven’t had a bath in two days!  And they were so mean to me!”  Her lip trembled slightly.  “They shot Jonas! But that crazy Major General Easton made me come here instead of going with him to the hospital– matter of national security my perky arse.  He wouldn’t even let me shower and change clothes!”

And then softly, “Where’s Krizzel?”


----------



## Calim (Nov 18, 2003)

Jeremiah hustles into place on Campbells ropes.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 18, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003_

Rylee made her way closer to the elevator shaft, and quickly checked to make sure all of her gear was securely attached before she tried to do any climbing.  "Ready to go."

Upon hearing that Lorelai was back, she arched a brow, and could not help but to hide a small smile behind her hand at Durant's reaction.  Hopefully, the Professor did not plan on making a habit of disappearing and reappearing like this.  Oh well, at least that d***ed cat would finally eave her alone.


----------



## MadThinker (Nov 18, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003



> And then softly, “Where’s Krizzel?”




Donovan finished scanning the area, despite her bag falling on his foot.  When Lorelai asked about her cat, he gruffly replied, "I'm SURE I have no idea."

When he got a look at her though, he felt more than a little guilty.  He slung her bag over his shoulder, and said, "Stewart, get that door closed again and let's get back down to the others.  C'mon, Miss Nguyen.  The Commander wants you down in the room with the rest of us."  He motioned for her to follow him down to the small room.


----------



## Fanog (Nov 18, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003_

Leonard only just avoids rolling his eyes at the unrest that Lorelai has managed to create already. _Here we go again..._

Without a smile on his face, Leonard nods at Durant. "Of course, Sir. Give me a second to get into my climbing harness, I'll have an easier time manipulating the ropes that way."

Leonard hands the ropes to Rylee for the moment, making his hands free to change into his climbing gear. "Jeramiah, you'd best get your harness on as well." After he's done changing, Leonard takes the lines back, asking Rylee to check over them once again. "I've got them right, don't I?"


----------



## kid A (Nov 18, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003



> "The Professor goes nowhere. She does not leave this room until the group leaves." Durant looked at Andreev Ilianov as he approached him. "Andreev, if anything happens you're in charge of this group. Get everyone back to the base, come back here in force and secure this fragging thing! And I hope you memorized those papers 'cause you're gonna have to destroy 'em right now."




Andreev stopped what he was doing and listened intently as soon as he heard Donovan's voice come over the radio.  He was very relieved to hear that the young professor had returned, although he thought it very strange for her to suddenly appear now, as things seemed to be getting worse.  Still, it was good to hear that she was okay.  

_At the very least, that means we're NOT sealed in this place.  A little good news is better than none at all._

He then turned his attention to Durant, who was issuing orders to the team.  Craig was quite capable of handling this situation, of that he had no doubt.  Andreev had complete faith in him.  So much so, in fact, that he was taken aback at even the idea that Durant might not succeed.  He listened to Durant's orders, hoping that there was no sign of shock on his face, and he nodded.  He accepted the papers from Durant, assuring him, "I have memorized every character on these papers, and if necessary, I will call down the wrath God on this very warehouse.  But, I know it will not come to that, my friend."

He clapped a reassuring hand on Durant's shoulder and said, "We will handle this."  Holding the papers, he took out a lighter, and set the papers ablaze.  Dropping them to the floor, he let them burn until there was nothing left of them but ashes.  Then, he walked over to the elevator shaft with Leonard, Jeremiah and Rylee and readied himself to brace the ropes.


----------



## Keia (Nov 18, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				MadThinker said:
			
		

> Donovan finished scanning the area, despite her bag falling on his foot.




Scanning the field of view through the open door and around Lorelai, Donovan noted that couple of military types were driving away in a Jeep.  They appeared to be headed from the warehouse into the desert rather than down the road from which sounds of those vehicles were originally heard.

Stewart nodded at Donovan's instructions and hopped up from his position on the stairs and closed the door.  Passing Lorelai, he said with a smile, "Good to have you back, ma'am."

OOC: all


----------



## Keia (Nov 18, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 – the Stargate Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0721 hours, June 3, 2003_

As Montoya spied on the creature from his position on the metal grating on the other side of the access panel, Montoya could understand why it was so hot in here.  The creature, reptilian in form but with humanoid arms and head, was covered in scales that only now were cooling from an orange color to a deeper red in color.  Its eyes darted toward the original entrance of the elevator, but did not glance up at the access panel area (about thirty feet above the doors).  Metal grating stairs led down thirty feet from the access panel landing and away from the creature.

In the shaft Fisher made room as the others began their descent into the shaft.  Durant and Fallon were the first to head down. After securing their lines and checking their gear they began the descent.  Fallon stopped moving down after almost five feet, her line was apparently snagged in the pulley above.  Unfortunately for her, she was floating in dead space, with no clear handholds to get back up or head down without the harness . . . just swinging in an empty elevator shaft.

OOC: All


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 18, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003

After returning Stewart's smile, Lorelai glanced down the stairs, a little warily, wondering what the hell she was getting into now.  It seemed as if she had been plucked from hell to plunge yet again into another section of it.

Her heels clicked softly against the stairs as she began her descent, her fingers running lightly along the metal railing.

"What's going on?" she asked the two men with her.


----------



## MadThinker (Nov 18, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003



> "What's going on?" she asked the two men with her.




Donovan was slightly annoyed, because he didn't really know how to answer her question.  He spoke as he walked down the stairs, trying to explain in as few words necessary.  "We really don't know, Miss.  This is the building the stargate's s'posed to be in, but it looks like it was under attack.  Sounds like there's trouble down there too.  Might be in for a fight."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 19, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003



			
				MadThinker said:
			
		

> "We really don't know, Miss.  This is the building the stargate's s'posed to be in, but it looks like it was under attack.  Sounds like there's trouble down there too.  Might be in for a fight."




Lorelai moved down the stairs, amazed at the heat that radiated toward her.   Her sweat plastered her clothes and hair to her body, strands of black hair itching where it stuck.  "Why is it so damned hot?  Did somebody leave the oven on?" she muttered tartly.

Wiping her forehead with the back of her hand, Lorelai glanced amazed at the blackened walls and debris as she moved through the rooms to get to the rest of the group.  What the hell had caused this?  Did someone go crazy with a blow torch?  

"Are you dragging us into a burning building?" the professor asked agast at the destruction.  "Because I am not a firefighter!"  

She tried her best not to get her already ruined and sweaty clothes covered with black dust.  Everyone here seemed all dressed for a military raid, and here she was in a cute skirt, high heels and a flimsy tank top thanks to the timing of her abduction.  But Jonas Terrell had looked _damned_ cute all dressed up...poor Jonas, her handsome hero!


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 19, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> In the shaft Fisher made room as the others began their descent into the shaft.  Durant and Fallon were the first to head down. After securing their lines and checking their gear they began the descent.  Fallon stopped moving down after almost five feet, her line was apparently snagged in the pulley above.  Unfortunately for her, she was floating in dead space, with no clear handholds to get back up or head down without the harness . . . just swinging in an empty elevator shaft.OOC: All




Durant began his climb down the elevator shaft, immediately noticing the increased heat.  Just as he approached Fisher at the access panel, he turned to check on Rylee, only to find her dangling in the middle of the shaft.  _Un-f@&@ing-real!_  He let out a loud sigh.  He realized it was his own fault, not knowing if the girl could actually climb or not. To her credit, she made no objections to the command, just jumped right in there to get things done.  These were not exactly normal circumstances either.  Of course none of this adventure could be considered normal.  "Fisher, show me what we've got, then see about giving Ms. Fallon some assistance."  At that time Durant glanced through the panel, past Montoya, focused on the large creature in the lava pit, closed his eyes tightly, gritted his teeth and mentally cursed the day in every language he could think of.  He reopened his eyes and turned to face Fisher.  "Anything else I need to know about?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 19, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003_



> Leonard hands the ropes to Rylee for the moment, making his hands free to change into his climbing gear. "Jeramiah, you'd best get your harness on as well." After he's done changing, Leonard takes the lines back, asking Rylee to check over them once again. "I've got them right, don't I?"




Once Leonard take the rope back, she examines his harness, giving it a few experimental tugs.  "Looks fine to me."



> In the shaft Fisher made room as the others began their descent into the shaft. Durant and Fallon were the first to head down. After securing their lines and checking their gear they began the descent. Fallon stopped moving down after almost five feet, her line was apparently snagged in the pulley above. Unfortunately for her, she was floating in dead space, with no clear handholds to get back up or head down without the harness . . . just swinging in an empty elevator shaft.




"Of all the thrice be d***ed _gcreime maorlathaí _..." As if the heat, and closed in spaces weren't enough...  When her harness becomes snagged, she begins a quiet but colorful rant of mixed Gaelic and English.  She only became more annoyed when she looked for nearby hand and foot holds, but found that there were not any.  She grasped her line, and began trying to climb back up, hoping that once at the top she would be able to get her line untangled.


----------



## MadThinker (Nov 19, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003



> Lorelai moved down the stairs, amazed at the heat that radiated toward her. Her sweat plastered her clothes and hair to her body, strands of black hair itching where it stuck. "Why is it so damned hot? Did somebody leave the oven on?" she muttered tartly.
> 
> Wiping her forehead with the back of her hand, Lorelai glanced amazed at the blackened walls and debris as she moved through the rooms to get to the rest of the group. What the hell had caused this? Did someone go crazy with a blow torch?
> 
> "Are you dragging us into a burning building?" the professor asked agast at the destruction. "Because I am not a firefighter!"




Donovan, feeling less guilty with her every question, ignored Lorelai on the way down the stairs.  He decided to let Durant answer all her questions.  Hell, he really didn't care who answered her questions.  He had orders to fulfill, and he wasn't about to waste precious time giving her a sitrep.  

Donovan led them down the stairwell until he reached the ropes.  "She's got some questions," he told Andreev as he fastened his climbing harness.  He waited for Rylee to move downward before grabbing a rope.


----------



## Fanog (Nov 19, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003_

Leonard holds the rope that Lucas is secured by, thankful that he is allowed a break while the young man down the shaft waits for Durant and the others to catch up. Using his elbow, he whipes the sweat from his brow. He draws a deep breath as he tries to relax and thinks of their oxygen problem. _Did we just make things worse by opening the hatch, or would it give us more oxygen up here?_

As one of the other lines is drawn tight and curses in Gaelic come up from the shaft, Leonard holds on to his rope even tighter, expecting something to happen. As things stay quiet, Leonard ventures a look into the shaft. "Rylee, what's happening down there? Are you okay?"

He waits for an answer when Donocan and Lorelai join them at the elevrator shaft. "Well erm... Hi, it's good to see you back again", he manages to Lorelai in greeting. _Wow, what's she been through?_, is about the first things he thinks when seeing her messed-up clothes. "Donovan, I think we could use your help. It seems like Rylee is having troubles with her rope."


----------



## kid A (Nov 19, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003



> Donovan led them down the stairwell until he reached the ropes. "She's got some questions," he told Andreev as he fastened his climbing harness. He waited for Rylee to move downward before grabbing a rope.




He blinked at Donovan's statement.  

_Very strange, that Donovan wouldn't have answered her questions,_ he thought to himself.

As Donovan was fastening his harness, Andreev began preparing to steady the rope for Donovan's descent into the elevator shaft.  Grabbing the rope and getting a firm grip, he turned his attention to Lorelai.  "Very well, what is it you were curious about Doctor Nguyen?"  It was only then that he finally got a good look at her.  Concern apparent in face and words, Andreev asked about her appearance, "My dear, what has happened to you?  Where have you been?"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 20, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003_

"I am fine, Leonard, but it looks like my line is stuck," she replied, trying to keep her voice low.  There is a slight strain to her voice, as she is still trying to climb up the rope.  "Can someone lend a hand?"


----------



## Calim (Nov 20, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003

Jeremiah genial as ever speaks up as Mr. Andreev looks like he is quite busy with proceedings above and below. "Mr. Andreev I might be able to help her with her questions as I am not exactly sure what I am doing with this rope.  And I have read most of the same data and memorized it as well I might be able to answer some of her questions while staying out of your way as well."


----------



## kid A (Nov 20, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003



> Jeremiah genial as ever speaks up as Mr. Andreev looks like he is quite busy with proceedings above and below. "Mr. Andreev I might be able to help her with her questions as I am not exactly sure what I am doing with this rope. And I have read most of the same data and memorized it as well I might be able to answer some of her questions while staying out of your way as well."




Andreev looked to Jeremiah and flashed a smile.  A feeling of gratitude washed over him.  He did not want to spread himself too thin, especially since the situation seemed to be escalating into something more troublesome than originally planned.  "You do not need worry about the 'Mr.,' Jeremiah, 'Andreev' is just fine."  He glanced back towards Lorelai, still smiling and looked back to Jeremiah.  "And I thank you for your offer.  Yes, please bring Doctor Nguyen up to speed on our current situation.  Do not wander off too far, however, just in case we will need extra help with these ropes."


----------



## Keia (Nov 20, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 – the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lt. Stewart followed Donovan and Nguyen down the stairs, with a watchful eye back to the top of the stairs.  After the door was opened, the air definitely was more breathable.  This was first noticed by those at the top of the stairs and flowed down to the others as the trio reached the security room.

Lt. Reed nodded her understanding of Durant’s orders and moved to the stair well to cover the door, her search for vent left incomplete – though it was obvious where she stopped.  

As Lorelai neared the elevator shaft, another plaintive meow and a slight snarl of irritation could be heard from a pile of two backpacks, as well as a bit of movement within the denim of one of the packs.  

Donovan prepared himself to drop down into the elevator shaft, getting into his harness and readying his lines.  Between Campbell and Donovan, the two managed to pull Rylee’s line out of the bind on the pulley (though it did make Fallon shake up and down as she attempted to climb the rope to free herself).  Her descend to the access panel concluded without further incident.

OOC: all


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 20, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0720 hours, June 3, 2003



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "Very well, what is it you were curious about Doctor Nguyen?"  It was only then that he finally got a good look at her.  Concern apparent in face and words, Andreev asked about her appearance, "My dear, what has happened to you?  Where have you been?"




"I'm not all that 'curious' about anything," Lorelai responded a bit testily as she assessed the situation and checked out for a better method to get down there since she didn't have ropes or a harness herself.

"I just want to know why they threw me in here without even letting me get a break!"  The professor sighed, trying to relax but it was difficult still extremely wound up from the previous experience not to mention this one.  "The short short version? Lt. Terrell and I got abducted.  The calvary came to rescue us an hour ago, Terrell is in critical condition and now I'm here."

Heading over to the backpacks, she pulled out her kitty and hugged him, forgetting the questions, the situation, everyone else as she sighed happily and whispered little assurances to Krizzel.


----------



## MadThinker (Nov 20, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 – the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003



> Donovan prepared himself to drop down into the elevator shaft, getting into his harness and readying his lines. Between Campbell and Donovan, the two managed to pull Rylee’s line out of the bind on the pulley (though it did make Fallon shake up and down as she attempted to climb the rope to free herself). Her descend to the access panel concluded without further incident.




Donovan secured his harness, and prepped himself for his decent.  "Somebody get ready to steady my line."  He peered over the edge, trying to get a better look while holding the rope out for someone to take.


----------



## Keia (Nov 20, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 – the Stargate Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003_

Within the Stargate room, all was unchanged.  The creature, cooling somewhat as noted by its change in scale color, returned to the lava pool it had come from.  As the creature began to sink into the lava, several of the fires on the pools flared.  After the flare (and blinking to readjust eyes), the creature was no where to be seen.

Durant removed his climbing harness and got into position next to the access panel while Montoya observed from within the room on the metal grating platform.  Just as Rylee touched down on the shaft side of the access panel, Montoya caught Durant’s attention and motioned to the warehouse floor.  

Both Durant and Montoya noted that the creature was again rising out of the lava, this time with a javelin in hand.  Following it out of the lava was another of the creatures, this one perhaps twice the size of the first and with the hooded head of a cobra.  Scales glowing from the heat, the two begin to weave toward the elevator shaft entrance on the warehouse floor.

OOC: all


----------



## Fanog (Nov 20, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 – the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003_

Leonard tried his best to organize securing the climber's ropes. It didn't go perfect, as none of them seemed to have any realy climbing experience and they were rather short one man. He breathed a sigh of relief as they managed to unhook Rylee and bring her safely down, happy to note that breathing seemed a bit easier again.

Once Durant and Rylee are down safely, Leonard is left holding the rope to Lucas' harness once again. His climber doesn't seem to be going anywhere at the moment, allowing Leonard some much-appreciated time to take stock of the situation in the former security room. _So far, so good. Glad to have the lieutentants with us, steady folk those two... Damn, Lorelai must have really gone through the wringer. Abducted...?_

He gently speaks up after the young professor has taken the time to reacquaint with her cat. "Lorelai... It must have been hard on you, but you can't blame them for bringing you here. We've got an important job to do, and we need your help to do it. The Stargate is actually down there, they're securing it now. Take a moment to settle in, let Jeremiah tell you what he knows about the thing...  Okay?"

As Donovan gets ready for his descend, Leonard smiles at Andreev and nods at the rope occupying both of his hands. "Seems like you're up for this one", he says as he steps aside to allow Andreev to pick up Donovan's rope.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 20, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 – the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Fanog said:
			
		

> He gently speaks up after the young professor has taken the time to reacquaint with her cat. "Lorelai... It must have been hard on you, but you can't blame them for bringing you here. We've got an important job to do, and we need your help to do it. The Stargate is actually down there, they're securing it now. Take a moment to settle in, let Jeremiah tell you what he knows about the thing...  Okay?"




"Settle in?  To what?  I'm in a burnt up building," Lorelai answered Leonard with an arched brow.  Hugging Krizzel close to her, she moved toward the elevator, her fingers petting him lovingly.

"And all this hush hush about an important job, what *is* it?  To recover the Stargate?  Is it small enough to just throw in a backpack and take with us?  And if not, why don't they just remove the charred exterior and then lift it out with a crane or something?  All this sneaking around...like we're in enemy territory.  Isn't this a job more for the marines?  Why are they sending us?"


----------



## Fanog (Nov 20, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 – the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003_

Leonard gives her a smile that betrays some of his humorous thoughts. _Wow, she _did_ miss a lot during the briefing. Well, this should get her interested, at least._

"We're not here to recover the stargate... You can settle into your clothing - they're in your bag over there - because we're going on a field trip. Basically, they're sending us, because they have no idea what's going to happen. The stargate is down there, and we're going through it." Leonard finishes with a laugh, giddy at hearing himself say that he's actually going to step through the damn thing and explore alien worlds.

The short laugh dies and Leonard continues speaking, rolling his eyes as he does so. "The way our luck has been running, though, the thing probably won't have an "ON" switch and a button that says "Stargate team, this is the button to push for the right destination". He nods at Jeremiah. "So, that's up to him. And to you... Interested?"


----------



## Vardeman (Nov 20, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 – the Stargate Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *Within the Stargate room, all was unchanged.  The creature, cooling somewhat as noted by its change in scale color, returned to the lava pool it had come from.  As the creature began to sink into the lava, several of the fires on the pools flared.  After the flare (and blinking to readjust eyes), the creature was no where to be seen.
> 
> Durant removed his climbing harness and got into position next to the access panel while Montoya observed from within the room on the metal grating platform.  Just as Rylee touched down on the shaft side of the access panel, Montoya caught Durant’s attention and motioned to the warehouse floor.
> 
> Both Durant and Montoya noted that the creature was again rising out of the lava, this time with a javelin in hand.  Following it out of the lava was another of the creatures, this one perhaps twice the size of the first and with the hooded head of a cobra.  Scales glowing from the heat, the two begin to weave toward the elevator shaft entrance on the warehouse floor.*



Montoya watched the two creatures warily as they slithered their way towards the elevator door.  With a soft grunt to catch Durant's attention, he whispered, "Do we treat these guys as friendlies or hostiles, sir?"

V


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 21, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 – the Stargate Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003_

She tries not to be too annoyed as she is jostled around, feeling much like a worm at the end of a fishing hook.  Finally, her line is untangled, and gratefuly she lowers herself the rest of the way.  She could not help but to feel relieved when she had her feet firmly upon the ground.

After removing her climbing gear and once again readying her weapons, she approaches Durant and Montoya, awaiting further orders.  While there, she took a moment to look around the area.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 21, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 – the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Fanog said:
			
		

> "We're not here to recover the stargate... You can settle into your clothing - they're in your bag over there - because we're going on a field trip. Basically, they're sending us, because they have no idea what's going to happen. The stargate is down there, and we're going through it."
> 
> "The way our luck has been running, though, the thing probably won't have an "ON" switch and a button that says "Stargate team, this is the button to push for the right destination". He nods at Jeremiah. "So, that's up to him. And to you... Interested?"




Lorelai stared at Leonard for a moment, his words sinking in.  "What?  The Stargate is down there?  And we're just going to waltz through an alien technology that nobody knows how to use?  Why?  Do we even know *where* we want to go or shall we spin it like roulette?"

Though every part of her being suddenly longed to be down there right now at that very moment touching that wonderful Stargate, recent events have made her a little wary about being too reckless.

"What do you mean 'interested'?  Does it look like I have a choice here?  Were you all seriously going to ping at that machine without an engineer handy and hope that physics will work your way?  Do any of you even understand how it works?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 21, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 – the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Both Durant and Montoya noted that the creature was again rising out of the lava, this time with a javelin in hand.  Following it out of the lava was another of the creatures, this one perhaps twice the size of the first and with the hooded head of a cobra.  Scales glowing from the heat, the two begin to weave toward the elevator shaft entrance on the warehouse floor.
> OOC: all






			
				Vaderman said:
			
		

> Montoya watched the two creatures warily as they slithered their way towards the elevator door. With a soft grunt to catch Durant's attention, he whispered, "Do we treat these guys as friendlies or hostiles, sir?"



Durant had made his career out of dealing with matters that most people would not be able to understand, much less put themselves in his position. Now here he was in the elevator access shaft of a burned-out, secret government facility and what did he see: the infamous Stargate, pools of molten lava generating ridiculous amounts of heat, a large, scaled creature that lived in the lava and it's bigger, badder, buddy.  Both headed for the elevator shaft that led to Durant's team. _ I would hate to think of having to deal with this kind of crap everyday!_  "I have trouble thinking these are potential allies we are about to engage, they don't appear overly friendly."  Durant whispered to Montoya.  "Here's what I have in mind.  We creep down the stairs behind them while they access the shaft.  If they are friendlies, we're golden, if not, we have them from 2 angles.  Either way..."  Durant reached for his radio, turning down the volume.  "Fisher, get out of the shaft.  Donovan, unfriendlies headed to the shaft, get a team ready up top."


----------



## Calim (Nov 21, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 – the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003


Jeremiah looks to Lorelei and with what he hopes is a reassuring smile"Miss, I have read the information we have had made available and it would seem that there have been many trips through the StarGate from our world to others.  They have made many friends and many other people I would not consider friends.  I admit that this seems to be a bit farfetched but after all the things that are going on recently, I am willing to believe that this works and we are meant to do this."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 21, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 – the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003



			
				Calim said:
			
		

> "Miss, I have read the information we have had made available and it would seem that there have been many trips through the StarGate from our world to others.  They have made many friends and many other people I would not consider friends.  I admit that this seems to be a bit farfetched but after all the things that are going on recently, I am willing to believe that this works and we are meant to do this."




"If we've gone through all these trips, how come they didn't send somebody who knows how this thing works over here?  And don't feed me all this hooey about destiny.  I'm not going to raise my hands in the air and ask for you to palm my forehead and heal me, Jimmy Baker.  Oh great god of the Stargate, make sure I don't get atomized!"

Lorelai shook her head while Krizzel gave her chin a lick. "Why are we going through there?  Does anyone know where we are going?  And does anyone know how to work it to get us there and back?"


----------



## Calim (Nov 21, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 – the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003

Jeremiah taking a deep breath and starting again with a bit less animation and bit more seriousness,"First off from what I have seen of the information you and are going to make this Stargate thing work.  Secondly we are going to visit a race that the SG Command has made friends with in hopes to get there help.  Thirdly we are going because some reason the SG Command has been breached by an unknown entity or group of entity's and we are to try and get the aforementioned friendly groups assistance in freeing the command.  And if you have any further questions I will gladly help you with what I have managed to memorize of the information, much of which was very unintelligible to me but I figured that is were you came in."


----------



## kid A (Nov 21, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 – the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003



> "What do you mean 'interested'? Does it look like I have a choice here? Were you all seriously going to ping at that machine without an engineer handy and hope that physics will work your way? Do any of you even understand how it works?"




Taking the rope from Donovan's outstretched hand, Andreev prepared to brace his decent into the elevator shaft.  Simultaneously, he listened to Leonard and Jeremiah's explanations to Lorelai, and her inevitably negative reactions.  Frustration began to wash over him.  Although he felt horrible that something bad had happened to her, the fact that she was reacting so negatively irritated him to no end.  The fact of the matter was that they had ALL been thrown in the middle of this situation.  They had ALL recieved the same minimal preparation for this mission.  And they were ALL working their hardest to complete their mission objectives.  But, here she was, throwing what, to him, seemed a tantrum because she didn't understand what was going on.  

The main reason she was even selected for this mission, as far as he understood, was to serve as a scientific and technical advisor - to figure out the Stargate and understand it's functions.  And yet, she had made herself completely unavailable to briefings and training until her disappearance from the base.  It was understandable for her to be upset about this situation.  Andreev didn't think any of them were all that happy to be in danger.

He looked toward Lorelai and, as diplomatically as he could, addressed her question, "Doctor, I have studied the schematics of the Stargate that we were issued, and I have a basic understanding of its functions.  Should we get the chance, you, Jeremiah and myself will attempt to bring the Stargate online with the knowledge we have.  That is our task.  However, before that, we will need to clear any hostilities from the room with the Stargate and gather the rest of the team down there.

"They did not send anyone else, because there IS no-one else.  They need us to find those who were lost when the Stargate was compromised, and we are the only people they could trust to complete the mission.  Our task may not be an easy one, but we were selected because our indivdual skills fit the mission parameters.  We can complete our mission, if we work together as a team.

"The best thing that you could do right now for the team would be to take your bag," he gestured with one hand to the place on the floor where Donovan dropped the bag, "and change into some more appropriate climbing attire."


----------



## MadThinker (Nov 21, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 – the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003



> "The best thing that you could do right now for the team would be to take your bag," he gestured with one hand to the place on the floor where Donovan dropped the bag, "and change into some more appropriate climbing attire."




Donovan felt the rope taken from his hand, and prepared to go.  He couldn't help but smile when Ilianov was speaking to Lorelai.  He was beginning to descend when his radio came to life...



> "Donovan, unfriendlies headed to the shaft, get a team ready up top."




He reached down and grabbed his radio.  "Sir, you want me to continue my decent, or stay up with the rest of the team?  Please confirm, over."


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 21, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 – the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003


			
				MadThinker said:
			
		

> He reached down and grabbed his radio.  "Sir, you want me to continue my decent, or stay up with the rest of the team?  Please confirm, over."




A quick look through the access shaft showed only Rylee removing her climbing gear.  "Don't see you down here yet L-T.  Get up top so we can flank these things when they open the door to the shaft.  Do you copy?"

Durant readied his P90 and whispered to Montoya again.  "You ready to go?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 21, 2003)

"."


----------



## Fanog (Nov 21, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Lorelai said:
			
		

> "What do you mean 'interested'?  Does it look like I have a choice here?  Were you all seriously going to ping at that machine without an engineer handy and hope that physics will work your way?  Do any of you even understand how it works?"




"Listen Lorelai, you've got to gi...", Leonard starts to answer the torrent of Lorelai's questions. At just about that moment, Durant's low voice can be heard over the radio, saving him from having to explain everything. With an apologetic look on his face, he turns back to the elevator shaft, leaving the rest of the conversation to Jeremiah and Andreev.

Bracing himself again, Leonard gives a slow tug on the rope, signalling to Lucas that he's ready. While working on the rope, Leonard can't help but lending half an ear to Lorelai's questions, full of venom. _This is going to take some time. Damnit, why'd she have to run off  - or get abducted._

Something in Jeremiah's words stings at Leonard, throwing off his mind for a moment. What Andreev adds to the conversation makes things connect in his thoughts. "S", he exclaims, seemingly out of nowhere. The voices from Jeremiah and Andreev repeat in his mind. _"breached by an unknown entity...", "Stargate was compromised - only people they could trust". So there's been mention of some kind of brainwashing and here Lorelai shows up out of no where after being gone for two days. Holy F!_

Leonard manages not to stare at Lorelai too much, but his expression looks pretty grim indeed.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 21, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 – the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "Doctor, I have studied the schematics of the Stargate that we were issued, and I have a basic understanding of its functions.  Should we get the chance, you, Jeremiah and myself will attempt to bring the Stargate online with the knowledge we have.  That is our task.  However, before that, we will need to clear any hostilities from the room with the Stargate and gather the rest of the team down there."




"Clear hostilities?  You mean you want me to use a gun?"  Lorelai eyed their weapons with great skepticism and not a little fear.  "I don't...I'm not confortable being near them...and if you know how it works, why do I have to be here?"



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> They did not send anyone else, because there IS no-one else.  They need us to find those who were lost when the Stargate was compromised, and we are the only people they could trust to complete the mission.  Our task may not be an easy one, but we were selected because our indivdual skills fit the mission parameters.  We can complete our mission, if we work together as a team.




Lorelai shook her dark head at Andreev.  "If what you're saying is that they brought us here because of our talents, then they brought me here because I am a scientist, and as a scientist I question everything."



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "The best thing that you could do right now for the team would be to take your bag," he gestured with one hand to the place on the floor where Donovan dropped the bag, "and change into some more appropriate climbing attire."




"Fine, but first you tell me what's going on while I do that then."  She propped Krizzel in one arm and headed over to her bag, unzipping it and ruffle around the contents.  The sight of her precious computer case made her heart flutter and relief touch her face.

"I'm scientist.  I have no use for faith.  Give me the facts."


----------



## kid A (Nov 21, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 – the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003

She was, of course, correct about being her for her scientific talents, and not for military use.  However, the fact that she had had the chance to prepare for this mission and kept holed up was still a sore subject for him.



> "I'm scientist. I have no use for faith. Give me the facts."




"No, Doctor, you should not have to use a gun unless absolutely necessary.  I do not know who the hostiles are, only that there are currently hostiles in the Stargate room and that we need to clear that area too ensure our safety upon entering."

He continued on about the Stargate.  "I have read much about the Stargate itself, however I have never worked with anything quite so...  alien.  I am good Doctor, but so are you, and I believe it will take the work of you, Jeremiah, and myself to get it online.  We will take care of the hostiles.  You can stay up here with Jeremiah and let him brief you on and answer your questions about further mission details."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 21, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 – the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003

Lorelai pulled out the uniform from the seabag, her eyes passing over the collar, fingers touching the rough material thoughtfully as she traced her name on the front of the uniform.  Bringing it closer, she inhaled its scent which had picked up her own perfume from being stuffed in there with her clothes.  A scent mixed with the newness of the uniform, the giddiness of the task that lay ahead of them.

Taking her clothes with her, she and Krizzel went to the previous room and quickly slipped into them.  Definitely nothing like she had ever worn before...it was a strange feeling and yet and odd feeling of belonging.  Lorelai pulled her hair back into a ponytail, smoothing the loose strands into place.

"Well, Krizzel," she spoke to her cat with a smile as he watched her from his perch.  "What do you think?"  At his meow for an answer, she laughed and picked him up.  "I need to get you a collar to match."

As she held him there, she thought about Jonas Terrell lying in the hospital and her lips tightened slightly.  "There's no time for that kind of crying," she whispered to the cat, squeezing him tight.  Guilt or no guilt.  "Come on, cat."

Heading into the room again, she nodded perfunctorially at Jeremiah.  "Well, brief me!"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 21, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 – the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003_

Once her climbing gear as safely stowed away, she quietly made her way over to Durant and Montoya, whle taking in the environs.  Particularly the giant snakes.  "And I thought I saw large snaks in the mountains..." she said quietly, with a shake of her head.


----------



## Fanog (Nov 21, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 – the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003_

Leonard waits until Lorelai has left the room to get changed, then leans over to Andreev for some private words. He takes a quick look from the corner of his eye to see if Lorelai has actually left before speaking softly, worry shows in his eyes as he does so. "Andreev, I don't know what she's been through, but I doubt it did her any good. She was already having problems fitting in, and her missing the briefing and training can't have helped."

He tries to find the right words, looking Andreev in the eye for the moment. "Let's just say I'm a bit... _worried_ about her."

"Andreev," he continues while keeping eye contact with him, dead serious this time, "will you help keep an eye on her, see if she's coping all right? She'll be offended like hell, so keep it subtle. I can count on you, right?"


----------



## Jarval (Nov 22, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003_

With Leonard's help, Lucas quickly climbs back up into the room above.  Releasing himself from the tangle of the climbing harness, he looks to Andreev for orders.

"When Durant says hostiles, don't take that to mean humans.  There are two big snake creature alien things in the Gate room, and they really don't look friendly."  He shakes his head in disbelief of the absurd sounding information he's just passed on, then is struck by another thought.

"Oh, and they seem to be heat-proof, given by the way they're crawling across lava."  He glances over to his backpack.  "Has Lorelai taken her cat back, or is he still nesting in my gear?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 22, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 - the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003



			
				Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Once her climbing gear was safely stowed away, she quietly made her way over to Durant and Montoya, whle taking in the environs.  Particularly the giant snakes.  "And I thought I saw large snakes in the mountains..." she said quietly, with a shake of her head.




In response, Durant turned to acknowledge her.  He thought again about the climbing incident and the fact that her abilities were relatively unknown.  She looked confident, didn't talk too much to try and hide insecurities and seemed to have a very watchful eye.  He quietly shared the potential plan with her.  "I know this is extremely strange, but you seem like you can get the job done.  If you have any doubts, this is the time to share them."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 22, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003_

She nodded slightly as she listened to Durant's plan, surveying the room.  "The plan sounds fine to me.  I am a wee bit worried that there might be more snakes hiding in that lava..." she said quietly.  "We'll find them if they're there, I suppose..."


----------



## Keia (Nov 22, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:06 hours, June 3, 2003_

The two creatures continued weaving directly into the elevator shaft.  First, the smaller of the two (but still larger than anyone on the team) entered and appeared to look around in the shaft, then exited the shaft back into the warehouse.  Sounds came from the creatures but nothing intelligible to Durant, Montoya or Fallon.

The trio crept down the metal stairs as quietly as possible (in combat boots on metal stairs), and all took note of the flaring lava pits within the warehouse.  The temperature here was definitely hotter than upstairs or in the elevator shaft, with obvious reasons.  The Stargate looked truly impressive standing upright on a platform within the warehouse.  The platform had been melted in several areas near the Stargate.  The smaller of the creatures appeared to be watching the warehouse and could spot the group once they moved away from the bottom of the stairs.

Within the elevator shaft, the larger of the creatures, gave a mighty roar, bellowing *“Scarrr nakk rrripesssk tollll sssearasss!!” * He appeared to be waiting for an answer . . . 

OOC: all


----------



## Fanog (Nov 22, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:06 hours, June 3, 2003_

Leonard helps Lucas climb out of the shaft, and then begins pulling in the rest of the rope with long tugs. "Well, no user giving them a handy way to reach us", he says by way of explanation.

While doing so, he listens at Lucas' report, looking a bit surprised. "Alien snake things? You've got to be kidding me, right?" The words barely leave his mouth when the loud hissing roar rises up from the shaft. Leonard, caught by surprise, stumbles back a few paces, away from the elevator shaft. "Wha... What was _that_?" _Alien snake things... No ._

With slightly shaking hands, Leonard draws his gun. He keeps a close eye on the dark shaft entrance while his right hand fumbles around for his flashlight without success. _Jeremiah..._

Keeping his gun aimed at the shaft, Leonard waits for what is about to happen.


----------



## kid A (Nov 22, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 – the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003



> "Andreev," he continues while keeping eye contact with him, dead serious this time, "will you help keep an eye on her, see if she's coping all right? She'll be offended like hell, so keep it subtle. I can count on you, right?"




As Leonard spoke to him, Andreev listened intently to every word.  Something about Lorelai seemed to have Leonard a bit spooked.  In a hushed tone, Andreev answered, "You can count on my assistance, my friend.  However, I must ask, what is it that troubles you so about her?  I must admit, it seems more to me than simple concern for her well being."

Before Leonard could answer him, Lucas appeared at the top of the elevator shaft.  Andreev assisted Leonard in helping Lucas up, and listened with great unease to Lucas' account of the alien snake-beings.  



> With Leonard's help, Lucas quickly climbs back up into the room above. Releasing himself from the tangle of the climbing harness, he looks to Andreev for orders.




"Mr. Fisher, you will remain with Sgt. Campbell, Lt. Donovan and myself."  He turned and called for the two Lieutenants by the stairwell to join the rest of the team by the elevator shaft.  "We will all need to be ready for these...  creatures...  should they get past Commander Durant and attempt to scale the elevator shaft.  I would like Lt. Donovan and Lt. Reed with myself to cover the elevator shaft.  Sgt. Campbell, Lt. Stewart and Mr. Lucas, I would like for you to stand guard at the stairwell.  Protect Mr. Grayson and Doctor Nguyen as best..."  As he was finishing his orders, he heard a great bellow from the bottom of the elevator shaft.  "Well then.  Let us hope that the others are okay, and prepare to secure this warehouse at all cost."


----------



## MadThinker (Nov 22, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 – the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0722 hours, June 3, 2003



> A quick look through the access shaft showed only Rylee removing her climbing gear. "Don't see you down here yet L-T. Get up top so we can flank these things when they open the door to the shaft. Do you copy?"




"Copy, Commander."  Donovan unfastened his rope and moved out of the way as Ilianov and Campbell helped Fisher out of the shaft.  He listened to Ilianov issue orders, nodding specifically at his name and orders.  Grabbing his rifle, Donovan locked and loaded, getting ready for whatever these "creatures" were.  



> As he was finishing his orders, he heard a great bellow from the bottom of the elevator shaft. "Well then. Let us hope that the others are okay, and prepare to secure this warehouse at all cost."




_Holy $#@%!!!_ Donovan thought to himself as he heard the sound from below.  He took a few steps closer to the elevator shaft and looked over the edge to see what was making the noise.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 23, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:06 hours, June 3, 2003_


			
				Fanog said:
			
		

> While doing so, he listens at Lucas' report, looking a bit surprised. "Alien snake things? You've got to be kidding me, right?"



"Hey, these are for..."  Lucas starts nervously as the bellow echoes up the lift shaft.  "Real..."  He finishes quietly.


			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "... Sgt. Campbell, Lt. Stewart and Mr. Lucas, I would like for you to stand guard at the stairwell.  Protect Mr. Grayson and Doctor Nguyen as best..."



"Belive me, I'm _happy_ to."  Grabbing his backpack, Lucas heads for the stairwell and away from the sound of the alien.  He unholsters his sidearm again, looking doubtfully at the weapon.

"Let's just hope I don't need to find out if it'll work on them."  He mutters quietly to himself, before looking over to Lorelai.

"Hi, glad you caught us up.  Krizzel was getting kind of angsty without you."  He smiles slightly, pleased to see the Professor alive and well.  "Plus, there's probably less chance of us ending up on the wrong planet with you here.  If we can get down to the Gate, of course."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 23, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:06 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *“Scarrr nakk rrripesssk tollll sssearasss!!” *




Startled by the noise, Lorelai stared at the shaft,moving right to the edge so that she was half kneeling, half crouching by its edge and staring downwards.  Forgetting that she was waiting for Jeremiah to brief her, she peered into the shaft to see if she could see this alien  snake that Lucas spoke of.

A Stargate!  And one that worked!  Incredible...  Lorelai's mind spun with the possibilities and her thoughts centered on the room downstairs and how badly she wanted to be down there right now.

With Krizzel perched half on her shoulder and her head, the professor heard Lucas speak up and faintly nodded at him.



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> "Hi, glad you caught us up.  Krizzel was getting kind of angsty without you."  He smiles slightly, pleased to see the Professor alive and well.  "Plus, there's probably less chance of us ending up on the wrong planet with you here.  If we can get down to the Gate, of course."




"I haven't even had a chance to look at the schematics of the Stargate yet," Lorelai answered him, returning his with a rather distracted but none-the-less brilliant smile of her own. "I'm glad Krizzel had someone to keep him company."


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 23, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 - the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:06 hours, June 3, 2003

Durant touched Montoya's shoulder as they began to go down the stairs.  "I got point kid, lets keep Fallon as rear guard."  _This should be f@#$ing interesting.  At least when I die they won't have to bury me, I'll already be cremated!  _ Durant steadily made his way down the stairs, keeping his eyes and weapon trained on the smaller creature moving away from the shaft.  _What the hell am I supposed to say to these things anyway?  _ 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *“Scarrr nakk rrripesssk tollll sssearasss!!” *



At the roar of the larger creature, Durant instinctively crouched down on the bottom step, narrowed his eyes and took aim with his rifle.


----------



## Fanog (Nov 23, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:06 hours, June 3, 2003_

"Ok, got it", Leonard replies to the orders from Andreev. He finds himself a bit relieved to be on rear guard for the moment, and handles his gun a bit more loosely now. On his way over to the stairway, Leonard walks over to Jeremiah to pick up his flashlight again.

Seeing Lorelai so close to the shaft has him a bit dismayed. "Lorelai, please be careful there. We have no idea what might be coming up, and for the moment, I think the others are better equiped to handle the situation. We'll be down there soon enough..."

He doesn't press the point, but joins by the side of Lt. Stewart at the bottom of the stairs.


----------



## Calim (Nov 23, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 - the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:06 hours, June 3, 2003

"Ok, Lorelei, I guess I should start at what..."  Jeremiah is suddenly interupted from below.



> “Scarrr nakk rrripesssk tollll sssearasss!!”




He stops in mid-sentence trying to make sure he catches it all and starts thinking to see if he has heard this language before.  He reaches into bag to pull out a pen and some paper and rights it down to try and help himself and starts going over it. 

"_Wow my first contact with an alien species. I hope that we don't blow this._"Jeremiah thinks to himself.

Forgetting about the radios they had all been given he looks up to Leonard expecting to see Lorelei.  "If I had sometime I might be able to figure out a way to talk to them.  Then again if they are the hostiles we are looking for then I don't want to get people hurt either."


----------



## Jarval (Nov 24, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:06 hours, June 3, 2003_

"I'm all for talking our way out of this, but I think we wait and see if they're intending to attack us first."  Lucas comments, splitting his attention between the stairway he's supposedly guarding, and the alien filled lift shaft.


----------



## Vardeman (Nov 24, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - the Security Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:06 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *Durant touched Montoya's shoulder as they began to go down the stairs.  "I got point kid, lets keep Fallon as rear guard."  Durant steadily made his way down the stairs, keeping his eyes and weapon trained on the smaller creature moving away from the shaft.  At the roar of the larger creature, Durant instinctively crouched down on the bottom step, narrowed his eyes and took aim with his rifle.*



Montoya nodded silently, his eyes catching Durant's long enough to establish that he understood the command.  Making sure the light on his P90 was off now that there was enough light to see by coming from the lava pools, Ric followed Durant down the stairs as silently as possible.  Using the stairs for cover he kept his eyes and weapon trained on the lower opening to the elevator shaft.

V


----------



## Keia (Nov 24, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:12 hours, June 3, 2003_

Looking down the elevator shaft, Lorelai and Donovan see the alien creature forty feet down the shaft.  The creature’s arms were outstretched and its head was turned, looking up the shaft.  Bright scales covered the creature, yet glowing from the lava it had just recently left.  It had horns upon its head, and its body ended in a snake coiled tail.  Its size was deceiving for a moment, until the realization hit that the creature was taking up almost the entire ten foot elevator shaft floor.  At that, the creature was probably ten to twelve feet tall, but its length was unknown because of the coiled tail.

Jeremiah frantically pulled pen and journal from his backpack and began to write, trying to decipher his first alien language.  The slight echo and resonance of the shaft made his words sketchy at first blush.  But he knew two things: first – he needed more words to work with; second – this language didn’t seem to match anything from his core language theory.  Certain hieroglyphs of the Egyptian reputed sorcerer kings, if the pronunciation was correct were similar, though even that was a stretch.

A low murmur issued forth from the creature, and though the words were indiscernible to those listening (Lorelai, Donovan, Jeremiah), the power from them was unmistakable.   A tingle on the skin and a slight warm breeze passed over the three.  Then the flames ignited on the creatures scales and the glow surrounded him (at about a two foot radius around him).  It bellowed again, though somewhat different words. . . .

_*“Scarrr nakk rrripesssk tollll sssearasss, keelsk sssolir!!”  * _ 

Jeremiah corrected some of the phrasing on his notes and his brain was spinning, mindless of his surroundings and he attempted to grasp this new and different language.  An urge to speak with the creature welled up inside of him, desperate to learn something this new and challenging.  Then . . . almost without asking, one of the words came to him . . . . “tollll” could mean ‘demand,’  though anything at this point was theoretical.

OOC: All


----------



## Keia (Nov 24, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 – Stargate Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:12 hours, June 3, 2003_

Durant, Montoya and Fallon looked on from the bottom of the stairs.  The first creature they had sighted (the one watching the warehouse side of the shaft) appeared to be protecting the larger one, and definitely deferred to it.  It shrank away slightly when flames and a glow erupted around the larger one, though from their angle all the three could see of the larger one was the glow, and an occasional bit of tail.

Keeping an eye on the lava pits, Fallon spotted three heads rise up (each from separate pools).  She was certain that at least two of them spotted the trio in return, but made no motion to act, instead sinking back within the lava.  Though it seemed like a long time, it had only been seconds from the time they appeared and then disappeared.

OOC: All


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 24, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 – Stargate Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:12 hours, June 3, 2003_

"Hmm..."  Her eyes narrowed slightly at the sight of the three other snakes that she saw rising slightly out of the lava.  She sincerely hoped that these creatures were friendly, as she had absolutely no desire to take on a group of oversized snakes who considered a pool of lava a comfortable environment. 

Leaning closer to Montoya, she said quietly, "I just saw three other snakes in three different lava pools.  They've spotted us..."


----------



## Calim (Nov 24, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 – Stargate Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:12 hours, June 3, 2003

Jeremiah working frantically, looks up as he needs more from the creatures.  Listening intently for more from the creature knowing that using this little information fromt the creature could put them at greater risk hoping to hear more he waits ready to write.


----------



## MadThinker (Nov 24, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:12 hours, June 3, 2003



> Looking down the elevator shaft, Lorelai and Donovan see the alien creature forty feet down the shaft. The creature’s arms were outstretched and its head was turned, looking up the shaft. Bright scales covered the creature, yet glowing from the lava it had just recently left. It had horns upon its head, and its body ended in a snake coiled tail. Its size was deceiving for a moment, until the realization hit that the creature was taking up almost the entire ten foot elevator shaft floor. At that, the creature was probably ten to twelve feet tall, but its length was unknown because of the coiled tail.




Donovan's eyes grew a little wider when he saw the snake-alien.  He glanced over to see Lorelai staring into the elevator shaft and Jeremiah scribbling onto a notepad.  He looked back down into the shaft, to see if the snake-alien had spotted them.  Then, under his breath he said, "You are one ugly motherf**ker!"


----------



## Fanog (Nov 24, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 – Stargate Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:12 hours, June 3, 2003_

Leonard had looked at Jeremiah when picking up his flashlight. When he had looked up from his notes, Leonard wanted to give a long reply, but thought better of it. He recognized the look on his face, someone working with fanaticism on his one true passion. "Well, we'll find out soon enough. Keep working, anything you figure out will be of help." After picking up his flashlight, Leonard had walking over to the stairs to take up position.

He keeps a close eye on the stairs, but occasionaly looks behind him. _Amazing. The kid really seems to be able to piece something together from these screams._ Seeing Jeremiah at work brings a smile to Leonard's mouth. Being part of this team makes him proud, and a bit flattered at the same time.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 25, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 – Stargate Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:12 hours, June 3, 2003

After taking a moment the actual purpose of why they were here returned to Durant.  He kept his rifle trained on the creature, but opened his eyes and actually stopped to really look at it.  Without moving his eyes from the creature, Durant stage-whispered up the stairs.  "Montoya.  Do you and Fallon have both of these things in your sights?"  He continued to watch the creature.  _I can not believe I am about to do this. _


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 25, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:12 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Looking down the elevator shaft, Lorelai and Donovan see the alien creature forty feet down the shaft.  The creature’s arms were outstretched and its head was turned, looking up the shaft.  Bright scales covered the creature, yet glowing from the lava it had just recently left.  It had horns upon its head, and its body ended in a snake coiled tail.  Its size was deceiving for a moment, until the realization hit that the creature was taking up almost the entire ten foot elevator shaft floor.  At that, the creature was probably ten to twelve feet tall, but its length was unknown because of the coiled tail.




Lorelai's eyes widened slightly at the creature, her heart pounding.  It couldn't be real!  It just couldn't.  But there it was making that awful noise and it was so huge!  Her scientific mind took stock of the creature, of its biology, cataloguing what she could see and guessing at its biological nature.

The 19 year old part of her....



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> _*“Scarrr nakk rrripesssk tollll sssearasss, keelsk sssolir!!”  * _




Letting out a sudden scream of fear?  Horror?  Who knows, but the professor shrieked alright, her fingers holding onto the edge of the elevator, her eyes unable to wrench away from the frightening sight below.


----------



## Jarval (Nov 25, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:12 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lucas rushes forwards at Lorelai's scream, grabbing the young woman by the shoulder and pulling her back from the elevator shaft.

"Could you stay quiet, please?"  He says urgently, ushering the Professor towards the stairwell.  "We really don't want to startle those things..."

_God, she's still a teenager.  Who the hell decided to put the through all of this?_  He looks at her in concern.  _If we get out of this alive, Durant should have words with his superiors.  Of course, that's still an if._


----------



## Vardeman (Nov 25, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 – Stargate Room
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:12 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *After taking a moment the actual purpose of why they were here returned to Durant.  He kept his rifle trained on the creature, but opened his eyes and actually stopped to really look at it.  Without moving his eyes from the creature, Durant stage-whispered up the stairs.  "Montoya.  Do you and Fallon have both of these things in your sights?"  He continued to watch the creature.*



Montoya grunted an affirmative to the commander's query, and whispered forward Fallon's observation of the additional creatures in the lava pools.  As he heard Lorelai's scream echo into the hanger, he cursed under his breath, "Damn kid's gonna screw up everything..."  The word 'again' almost, but not quite tacked on to the end of it.

V


----------



## KitanaVorr (Nov 26, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:12 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> "Could you stay quiet, please?"  He says urgently, ushering the Professor towards the stairwell.  "We really don't want to startle those things..."




"Quiet?!" Lorelai resisted his pull, staying quite firm by the elevator.  Instead she grabbed him by the collar of his shirt and yanked him so he could see the creature himself.  "Do you _see_ what's down there?  How come everyone acts like this is normal?  Like you see twelve feet tall fiery snake things every day?  Did they show you pictures of aliens?"


----------



## Jarval (Nov 27, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:12 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lucas pales as Lorelai drags him back to the edge of the shaft.  Looking down, the expression on the alien creature's face does little to calm him any further.

"I've seen it, OK?  OK?"  He takes a step back away from the edge, breathing out once he's no longer in danger of making all too physical first contact with the thing forty feet below.

"I've seen it, and it looks angry.  What I'm saying is we let the Army boys do their job, stay out of the line of fire, and do the wondering at the marvel of extra-terrestrial life later when it isn't in a position to kill us.  OK?!"


----------



## kid A (Nov 27, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:12 hours, June 3, 2003



> "I've seen it, and it looks angry. What I'm saying is we let the Army boys do their job, stay out of the line of fire, and do the wondering at the marvel of extra-terrestrial life later when it isn't in a position to kill us. OK?!"




"I agree with Mr. Fisher, Doctor."  He gestured toward the back of the room, specifically toward the stairwell.  "If you and Mr. Fisher could step back, then we will attempt to deal with the creatures before they can harm any of us.  I do not believe that this is a common occurrance for anyone present in this warehouse.  However, it is what it is, and we must keep our wits about us in order to get through the situation.  Meanwhile, if you can think of anything that might be of use to us, that would be of immense help."  

He then directed his look to Leonard, Lucas, Donovan, Reed and Stewart.  "Lady and gentlemen, let us see what we can do about this.  Lt. Donovan, have any of these creatures began scaling the elevator shaft?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 28, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:12 hours, June 3, 2000


			
				Vardeman said:
			
		

> Montoya grunted an affirmative to the commander's query, and whispered forward Fallon's observation of the additional creatures in the lava pools.  As he heard Lorelai's scream echo into the hanger, he cursed under his breath, "Damn kid's gonna screw up everything..."  The word 'again' almost, but not quite tacked on to the end of it.




Durant's concentration broke at the mention of additional creatures in the lava pits, but his line of sight did not change.  "Here I go," was all he offered as an explanation.  Durant lowered his rifle down to the low-ready position.  He then stood up and walked out a few steps from the bottom of the stairs.  His gaze never left the smaller creature facing him.  He stared it direstly in the eyes.  "We are here to protect the Stargate."


----------



## Vardeman (Nov 30, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
07:23:12 hours, June 3, 2000_




			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *Durant's concentration broke at the mention of additional creatures in the lava pits, but his line of sight did not change.  "Here I go," was all he offered as an explanation.  Durant lowered his rifle down to the low-ready position.  He then stood up and walked out a few steps from the bottom of the stairs.  His gaze never left the smaller creature facing him.  He stared it direstly in the eyes.  "We are here to protect the Stargate."*



As Durant confronted the smaller of the two creatures, Montoya gestured for Fallon to cover the lava pools while he kept his weapon trained on the elevator entrance.

V


----------



## Fanog (Dec 3, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0712 hours, June 3, 2000_

Leonard spinned round at hearing Lorelai scream, thinking the creatures had come up to attack. When it became obvious that she was safe, his thoughts started racing, leaving him unable to act. _Did she do that on purpose? Is she luring them to us, drawing attention? Or she's just scared, young and facing those creatures for the first time. "Alien snake like creatures". Doesn't sound to friendly..._

Leonard is glad to see that Lucas has gone over to the shaft, and is trying to get the young professor away from it. _twelve feet. Wow, that's pretty big. What _have_ we gotten ourselves into?_


----------



## Keia (Dec 8, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:18 hours, June 3, 2003_

Silence . . . but for the crackling flames surrounding the creature in the shaft . . . silence followed Lorelai’s scream.  Donovan could see the creature tilt its reptilian head to the side as if listening for further reaction or response.  As the discussions ensued up the shaft, the large creature began muttering under its breath – though clearly audible, the words made even less sense than the first phrases.  The air seemed almost charged by the words however unlikely that seemed.

Lorelai looked back down the shaft as she pointed the creature out to Lucas, and the creature bellowed again . . . 

_*“Trrrreeyyy sssscurisss loorisss, scarrr vorissss”*_

Looking down at the creature, Lorelai and Lucas got the impression that the creature was licking it’s chops, with all of it’s associated meanings.

Jeremiah continued his frantic decoding, knowing he was going to need a serious mental break working at the pace.  He only hoped it would be a voluntary mental break.  Combining words, phrases, and translations of ancient hieroglyphical texts in new and never thought of ways raced through his mind.  He thought that perhaps ‘Scarrr’ was a name or perhaps a term of reference (pronoun, formal name, etc.) and that ‘sssolir’ was a reference to a time period or even to time itself.

While all of this was going on,  Campbell’s flashlight unconsciously rested on spot on the floor where Lt. Reed had been chipping at the blackened material on the wall above.  The chips on the ground were blackened, but were orange on the interior - a bright orange.  He had spent many a day in a basement or other stuffy area . . . even one’s that were properly ventilated were bad.  But the thing he remembered was the insulation . . . in one place there was foam insulation – heavy fire retardant foam insulation.  It was typically blow into an area spattering the walls, foaming slightly, then hardened up and was reputedly very fire resistant – and it was this same color of orange.  The stuff on the walls, ceilings and floors reminded him of this foam – almost as though the whole area was foamed.  Of course it had been burned several times which blackened it, but the inside was still orange.

OOC: all


----------



## Keia (Dec 8, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:18 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Ilianov said:
			
		

> "Lady and gentlemen, let us see what we can do about this.  Lt. Donovan, have any of these creatures began scaling the elevator shaft?"




Donovan, on hearing the question, looked down on the creature, examining its structure.  He came to the conclusion at almost the same time as Lorelai (who was also still looking), that the creature didn't have the upper body strength to scale the shaft.  Much of its bulk was in its tail, which although it appeared  quite strong, it didn't seem likely that the creature could scale the shaft.


----------



## Keia (Dec 8, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:18 hours, June 3, 2003_

Durant rose from his crouched position and slowly, though deliberately walked toward the elevator shaft and the creatures.  He had gotten almost twenty feet before the smaller of the two creatures hissed alarmingly and slithered a bit in his direction.  The smaller creature’s arms were still at its sides and its only apparent weapons were the javelins strapped to the creature’s back in a quiver of sorts.  None were currently in hand.  The larger creature had just barked something else out when Durant made his move, and not surprisingly, the larger creature’s head was not visible from outside the elevator shaft.  At this distance (sixty feet), Durant was confident that he could snap off a shot before the creature could draw and throw one of those javelins at him.

Montoya was covering Durant on his approach, though there was a point in which Durant himself would block a clear shot for Montoya against the creature at the shaft.  It hadn’t happened yet, but it was certain to happen in the next several seconds.

The pools remained calm, or as calm as pools of lava with creatures possibly in them could remain.  Fallon continued to watch the pools, though the Stargate was in view and looked impressive as well.

OOC: All


----------



## MadThinker (Dec 8, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:18 hours, June 3, 2003



> Donovan, on hearing the question, looked down on the creature, examining its structure. He came to the conclusion at almost the same time as Lorelai (who was also still looking), that the creature didn't have the upper body strength to scale the shaft. Much of its bulk was in its tail, which although it appeared quite strong, it didn't seem likely that the creature could scale the shaft.




Donovan turned to Ilianov.  "No, chief, ain't none of 'em climbing up, and I'm really not sure they can."  He positioned himself at the edge of the elevator shaft and trained his rifle sight on the creature.  "I got my eyes on 'em, chief."


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 10, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:18 hours, June 3, 2003

_I wish I knew what I was doing._

Durant stood his ground.  "Listen.  If you can speak to me, you need to let me know right now.  You need to make your intentions very clear.  Me and my people are here to secure this Stargate, and I will not fail."
Durant tried not to pay any attention to the sweat rolling down into his face.  It really was hot as hell down here, but he could not afford any kind of distraction at the moment.  He just needed to be sure these creatures were not some kind of ally helping to protect the gate.  If he had to pick a side for the giant-lava-mean-looking-snake-creatures, he really wanted them on his side.  But if the damn thing in front of him made any move to attack, Durant had all intentions of emptying his FN P90 into its hide.

_Stinger missiles... law rockets... machine guns... claymore mines... grenades... these are the things I could really use right now.  And what do I have?  A half-armed, untrained field trip of civilians.  I am getting too old for this $h@#!_


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 11, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:18 hours, June 3, 2003

Lorelai continued to observe the creature, their surroundings, and what she could see of the room from her vantage point.  Although her fear kept her there for the moment, she desparately wanted to be down there to observe this alien creature closer.

Imagine it!  An alien!

Such technology would change the face of the human civilization itself!  Cultures, belief systems, everything on Earth would change with the knowledge of alien creatures and their ways.

It appeared to have some affinity for heat.  Lorelai wondered if it was painful to be out of the lava and moving in temperatures that what to it must be freezing.  But then what did she know of alien biology?

The scientist continued to observe, filing away as much knowledge as she could to remember.  Lorelai went back to her backpack to get her recording devices, bringing them back to the edge of the shaft again.  She was not going to let this moment go by without recording it for posterity's sake!


----------



## Calim (Dec 11, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:18 hours, June 3, 2003

Jeremiah intently still listening has a sudden realization, and starts going through his pack to find his video recorder.  
He pulls it out and starts it recording so he can keep the context and inflections correct as he tries to translate the langauge.


----------



## kid A (Dec 11, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:18 hours, June 3, 2003



> Donovan turned to Ilianov. "No, chief, ain't none of 'em climbing up, and I'm really not sure they can." He positioned himself at the edge of the elevator shaft and trained his rifle sight on the creature. "I got my eyes on 'em, chief."




_Chief?_

"Thank you, Lieutenant.  Very good.  Please keep a sharp eye on those creatures."  He turned the volume up on his radio in an attempt to get a better idea of what was happening down below.  It struck Andreev as extremely odd that Durant was trying to communicate with the beings.  Although it was true that this team was half military and half civilian, usually it was Durant's m.o. to shoot first and ask questions later, if at all.  Perhaps it was simply concern for the safety of the civilians.  But, if he had to bet, Andreev would put his money on the guess that Durant may be having doubts about the combat readiness of his team.  

Andreev suddenly found himself wishing he was down in the warehouse with Durant.  He was very concerned about the safety of his teammates, but his old friend was up against these unknown beings, without any guess as to whether or not they were hostile.  And to make matters worse, he had only two people on backup, only one of whom was military.  Not that he doubted Miss Fallon's skills, but would she handle herself well in combat?  He didn't know, but it still made him worry.

He found himself lost in his thoughts for a moment, and was brought out of it by Jeremiah and Lorelai retrieving recording equipment from their duffles.  He gave himself a mental kick, wondering why he hadn't thought of it.  Then, he was reminded that they were a team, and it was good that someone had even thought of it in the first place.  And besides, it was better for him to keep his mind on the task at hand: keeping these people safe.

"Excellent idea!" he called out to Lorelai and Jeremiah.  "Please record as much information as you can, both of you!  It may become useful sometime in the near future."  He walked over to the edge of the elevator shaft and peered over the edge, to get a look at what exactly they were dealing with.


----------



## Keia (Dec 11, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:24 hours, June 3, 2003_

As those upstairs moved to retrieve various recording devices, Andreev moved to the edge of the shaft and looked down.  The heat, ever an issue down here, was even more intense looking into the shaft.  Melted stone and a general smell of burning pervaded the air – though without the common charcoal smell that usually associated with it.  On a good note, there was no smell of burning flesh – a definitely unique smell.

The creature within the shaft was as the others had described it:  very large, burning, orange scaled reptilian humanoid that ended in a tail, not legs.  Antlers grew from its head and it wore a quiver of sorts with javelins within.  Its large eyes looked up the shaft at those looking down, with interest.  

The creature’s head quickly snapped toward the elevator entrance at its level.  With cobra quickness even for one so large, the creature darted out of the shaft and into the warehouse beyond.  

For those looking down the shaft, there was a noticeable decrease in temperature, nothing remotely comfortable, but just the knowledge that the creature radiated a lot of heat.

OOC: All upstairs


----------



## Keia (Dec 11, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:24 hours, June 3, 2003_

The smaller of the creatures tilted its head at Durant’s comments, much as a dog tilted its head at the instructions of a human.  The sides of its head flittered, as though it had a hood like a cobra that was currently concealed but was threatening to pop open.  The creature moved forward slightly and still interposed itself between Durant and the elevator entrance.  

Startled, the smaller creature jumped slightly (and Durant’s finger tightened ever so slightly on his trigger) as the larger creature suddenly appeared beside it.  It hadn’t _just_ appeared there, but it had moved much more quickly than a twelve foot tall humanoid lizard had any right to.  It hissed at the smaller creature and the smaller creature (which was still almost seven feet tall) cringed . . . then the larger creature noticed Durant . . .

The flames radiated from the creature and it rose to its full height of over twelve feet tall.  The creature seemed to glow from within and flames licked out of its mouth when the creature opened it.  Not surprising, sound came out as well.  Only one word, which Durant didn’t need Jeremiah’s language skills to decode . . . 

*“Hu - manssss . . . .”*

OOC: All downstairs


----------



## MadThinker (Dec 11, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:24 hours, June 3, 2003



> The creature’s head quickly snapped toward the elevator entrance at its level. With cobra quickness even for one so large, the creature darted out of the shaft and into the warehouse beyond.




"$%@#!" Donovan mumbled.  "That thing's prolly headed for the Commander."


----------



## Jarval (Dec 11, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:24 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lucas' attention flickers nervously between the shaft, the stairway, and the equipment being set up by the two academics.  He sighs and turns to focus on the stairs, aware that danger might still come from above.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 12, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - All
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:24 hours, June 3, 2003_

Rylee tried not to be too intimidated by the twelve foot tall snake creature that was now uncomfortably close to their group.  She hoped they were friendly, but the way the big one hissed at them was not convincing.  She then looked back at the lava pools, keeping her gun aimed in that direction.  Still, she tried her best to pay attention to what Durant was doing.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 15, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:24 hours, June 3, 2003

_This is not going well!_
Durant let out a small sigh.  He ran through his mental checklist to make sure he was standing with his feet properly spaced, back straight, arms tucked in, sweat ignored.  No, that was how he had always done things.  Which worked great in his world, but this most certainly was not something from his world.  So he lowered his rifle, relaxed his stance and looked the gigantic fire-reptile in it's beady, little eyes.
"Who the hell are you and what are you doing here?"  _Yeah, that should  pretty much cut to the chase._


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:30 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Lorelai Nguyen said:
			
		

> It appeared to have some affinity for heat.  Lorelai wondered if it was painful to be out of the lava and moving in temperatures that what to it must be freezing.  But then what did she know of alien biology?




As Lorelai searched through her belongings, looking for her recorder, she thought more about the alien creature.  Definitely an affinity to heat, that was obvious by the current temperatures and surroundings.  The glow and the reports from those in the warehouse indicated that there was lava in the warehouse.  Although alien biology wasn’t her forte, she was certain that if she could observe more of the creature’s habitat in the warehouse, she could make some decisive  conclusions about its lifestyle and behavior.  It’s interaction with others of its species as well as the set-up of its habitat could provide valuable clues as to its behavior.

Recording device in hand, Lorelai made her way back to the elevator shaft. Krizzel looked toward Lorelai and meowed,  complaining about the heat - and its affect on his fur.

OOC: Lorelai


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:30 hours, June 3, 2003_

Did Jeremiah hear correctly over the comm – the creature below appeared to speak something in English.  Although it could have been something in its own language that someone could falsely associate with a common English word.  But the inflection and tone made it sound as though the creature was speaking a language that wasn’t its own, nor was it something that the creature used with any regularity.

Jeremiah recovered his digital audio recorder and returned toward the elevator shaft.  Though trying to decode a language with only observation of the subject from some distance away, speaking the language (to get those hints of body language and stance that could give vital clues) was already difficult enough.  Now the creature had moved off into the warehouse where Jeremiah could only get information from the comms . . . unless he went down into the warehouse, that is . . . not a comfortable prospect.

OOC: Jeremiah


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:30 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Rylee Fallon said:
			
		

> . . . She then looked back at the lava pools, keeping her gun aimed in that direction. . . .




The head crest of one of the creatures within the lava pools rose above the lava, followed by two ebony eyes staring right into her own.  It didn’t make any sudden move, it just stared at Rylee, inky depths that revealed very little.  The head size made it look like one of the smaller creatures, perhaps even smaller that the one before Durant - and, it didn’t have any antlers.

OOC: Rylee


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:30 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Lucas Fisher said:
			
		

> Lucas' attention flickered. . . .  He sighed and turned to focus on the stairs, aware that danger might still come from above.




Lucas focused his gaze up the stairs leading into the small metal and stone warehouse.  The area was dark, but for a small red security light at the top of the stairs, that added a hellish glow to the upstairs.  The area was quiet, though. Any attempt by someone to open the upstairs door would be given away by a large amount of light entering the small room.  For now, everything was all clear.

OOC: Lucas


----------



## Keia (Dec 15, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:30 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Craig Durant said:
			
		

> "Who the hell are you and what are you doing here?"  _Yeah, that should pretty much cut to the chase._




*"Kelliss rrretarr, idosss hu-mann  ssor ssinarass iscusss orrr!"* the creature growled.  The words echoed throughout the warehouse and resonated.  Fire seemed to appear beneath the ebony eyes of the larger creature and a look of disgust passed over his face.  He paused several seconds, his face twisted up and he said . . . 

*"Go Sssslow, hu-mannn!"*

The smaller creature of the two stepped away from the larger, moving to Durant’s right about ten feet from the larger creature, and five more feet away from Durant (fifteen in total). 

Montoya looked around the warehouse and noticed that the warehouse had to be almost a hundred feet tall.  The ceiling had several crane devices and tracks for moving the cranes.  In addition, it appeared that the ceiling of the warehouse may even retract, creating a very large opening in the top of the warehouse, perhaps a hundred feet or more across.

Jeremiah couldn’t make out any of the most recent words well enough to try and translate them.

OOC: Craig, Ricardo, Rylee (and everyone else too!!)


----------



## Calim (Dec 16, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:30 hours, June 3, 2003

_They speak our language. Oh my gawd._
Jeremiah's jaw drops for but an instant as he hears the last of this then he quickly gathers his wits.  _If I am to translate this I need to get closer were I can hear it better._ 

Jeremiah turns and steps closer to Andreev and speaks quietly to him as not to be overheard below.  "Mr. Andreev if I am going ot be any help in speaking with these creatures or learning anything about them I need to get down there somehow."


----------



## kid A (Dec 16, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:30 hours, June 3, 2003



> Jeremiah turns and steps closer to Andreev and speaks quietly to him as not to be overheard below. "Mr. Andreev if I am going ot be any help in speaking with these creatures or learning anything about them I need to get down there somehow."




Andreev listened carefully to Jeremiah's request.  He didn't know quite what to do.  Of course he understood Jeremiah's position.  He needed to see the creatures' actions and body movements to give him a better understanding of their language and communication.  And yet, Andreev had his orders to protect the civilian members of the team.  In fact, he was not to engage the creatures at all unless they attempted to escape the warehouse through the elevator shaft.  He weighed the two options carefully in his head, and came to a decision.  

"Mr. Grayson, I will agree to send you down into the warehouse on the following condition: that you stay out of sight until given clearance by either myself or Commander Durant to communicate with the creatures.  Until such time, you must agree to keep your harness fastened and remain in the elevator shaft, so that we may pull you back up quickly if necessary.  Use the time well to study the creatures and record as much video and audio information as possible for later study.  You will be putting yourself in harm's way, and I am concerned for your safety.  However, I do understand the request and agree with your need for more information, so I will have to ask you to follow my orders.  Do you agree to these terms?"  He eyed Jeremiah, waiting for an answer...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 16, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:30 hours, June 3, 2003_

_I hope Durant knows what he is doing...._ Rylee thought to herself as Durant lowered his weapon and attempted to speak with the creatures.  Still, speaking with them was better than trying to shoot them, right?  Shetoo, lowered her weapon slghtly, and turned to once again scan the lava pools, in time to catch the appearance of what looked like a smaller snake creature.  Carefully, she examined the crest and eyes, tilting her head to one side as if trying to get a better look.


----------



## Calim (Dec 16, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:30 hours, June 3, 2003

"Yes, and thanks Mr.Andreev."  Jeremiah starts moving over to the edge and starts to try to attempt to put the harness on.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 17, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:30 hours, June 3, 2003_

"All clear back here."  Lucas calls to Andreev.  "I should know if anyone comes down this way long before they get a bead on any of us.  Or I hope so, anyway..."

He stays facing the stairs, awaiting any new instructions, happy to be a little further away from the sweltering heat.


----------



## kid A (Dec 18, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:30 hours, June 3, 2003



> "Yes, and thanks Mr.Andreev." Jeremiah starts moving over to the edge and starts to try to attempt to put the harness on.




"Very good, Mr. Grayson."  He smiled as Jeremiah began fastening his harness and preparing for his descent.  He was still worried for the safety of his young teammate, but he knew that any data gathered could be instrumental in their survival.  Also, he saw the excitement in Jeremiah's actions, and it reminded Andreev of himself, when he was young.  In truth, it was that excitement he had seen in Jeremiah that had swayed his decision.  

He looked back as Lucas spoke up.  Glancing up toward the stairway, he thought that the chances of an attack from above were slim.  "Mr. Fisher, if you would, please take the rope and lower Mr. Grayson down into the elevator shaft.  Lt. Reed can handle the stairway herself, I believe."  Things were occuring very quickly now.  They were close to the Stargate.  Something big was approaching, he could feel it.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 19, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:30 hours, June 3, 2003_

"Sure, no problem."  Lucas heads back to the lift shaft and helps Jeremiah get into position.

"Ready when you are."  He grins reassuringly to the linguist, bracing himself to take the strain on the rope.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 19, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:30 hours, June 3, 2003


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> *"Go Sssslow, hu-mannn!"*



_Holy $h!#!!!_
Somehow, the fact that he was facing alien creatures in a lava filled warehouse had not struck Craig Durant as remarkably strange.  He really hadn't stopped to think about it.  Training had kicked in, deal with the oddness later.  _But that giant-f@(k!n&-lizard just called me a human!  Now what the hell do I do!  I am  not trained for this $h!#!  _ 

_Training.  
Go back to training.  
Scan... breathe..._
Craig quickly stopped himself from loosing it and began to cycle back through his thoughts, re-organizing things in a manner he could deal with.  

"Yes, I am human.  My name is Durant.  Who are you and what are you doing here?"  Durant spoke slowly and clearly.  He really did not want his first alien encounter to go bad because he had stuttered.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 21, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:30 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Krizzel looked toward Lorelai and meowed,  complaining about the heat - and its affect on his fur.




"Shhh, Krizzel."  Lorelai watched as  Jeremiah and Andreev interacted before also piping up.  "I'd like to get down there.  Its an alien race and if I can get a closer look at whats going on down there, maybe I can figure out something more."

Her voice had a distant quality to it, almost lecturing.  Anybody who had ever been in an academic environment could immediately recognize higher order brain functions snapping into place which meant that the majority of common sense was probably forgotten entirely.

"Its...the meaning of this moment.  Its unreal.  I'm surmising from your reaction that we haven't encountered a creature like this before, at least nothing that our keepers would tell us...this moment.  Its a historical!"

Lorelai began to record the visual look of the creature, waving her camera around to record as much information about what she could see down there before sighing.  "I need to get down there. I can't see a damn thing up here."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 22, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:30 hours, June 3, 2003_

She watched the snake creature though wide eyes for a moment, unable to believe the situation.  Here they were in a lava filled pit, surrounded by giant snake creatures who apparently spoke English.  _Durant is *talking* to one of them!_  The heat was intense, and he mouth felt dry.  She could feel the flask in her pocket, providing a comforting weight, and she longed to take a drink.

However, as unreal as the situation seemed, she was here to do a job.  What that job was, specifically, she was not entirely sure.  She preferred to stay alive until she knew for certain what it was.  Once again she raised her gun and aimed at the snake creature that had just surfaced from the lava, placing a small amount of pressure on the trigger but not shooting just yet.  "One more's starting to emerge..." she quietly informed Montoya.


----------



## kid A (Dec 22, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:30 hours, June 3, 2003



> Lorelai began to record the visual look of the creature, waving her camera around to record as much information about what she could see down there before sighing. "I need to get down there. I can't see a damn thing up here."




He winced slighty.  He knew this was going to happen.  If he allowed Jeremiah to descend, he just knew SHE was going to ask as well.  He had expected this though, when he had weighed his options earlier with Jeremiah, and he had already decided on the best course of action.  In truth, he really would like for her to be studying these creatures, but he had no idea what kind of threat they may pose to them, and he was already a bit unsure about sending one civilian down to study them.  There was no appeasing her though, so this, he thought, would hopefully settle her down until he could determine what kind of threat the creatures posed to the team.

"Doctor Nguyen, if it pleases you, I would like for you to fasten your harness and prepare for your descent, but I will not be sending you down just yet.  Mr. Grayson will need to be the first one down, to assist Commander Durant in communicating with these beings.  However, if we determine that there is no immediate threat, you will be down there as soon as humanly possible to study the creatures.  So, if you would, gather your equipment and secure your harness."

He smiled at her, and silently hoped that it would do the trick...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 23, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:30 hours, June 3, 2003



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "Doctor Nguyen, if it pleases you, I would like for you to fasten your harness and prepare for your descent, but I will not be sending you down just yet.  Mr. Grayson will need to be the first one down, to assist Commander Durant in communicating with these beings.  However, if we determine that there is no immediate threat, you will be down there as soon as humanly possible to study the creatures.  So, if you would, gather your equipment and secure your harness."
> 
> He smiled at her, and silently hoped that it would do the trick...




"It most certainly does not please me!  I want to go down there right away.  I can observe while Durant and Grayson chat up the alien."  Lorelai focused the lens on her camera to get a closer look at the creature.  Absolutely amazing!  What biological processes did it use to survive that kind of heat?

One hand on her camera, the other absently tried to fasten her harness at the same time.


----------



## Keia (Dec 23, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:42 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lucas assisted Jeremiah in getting into the climbing harness and made certain the lines were still secure.  Although no one above could see the creatures currently (they were in the warehouse proper), there was no denying that if they were to return, whoever was being lowered would be very vulnerable.

Donovan covered the elevator shaft keeping his eyes and rifle leveled at the floor of the shaft where the creature stood scant seconds earlier.  Drops of sweat dripped from his brow and made the slow fall into the shaft, most likely vaporizing in the molten afterglow of the creature’s departure.  

The lowering process took some time.  For Jeremiah, it seemed as though he were being lowered into Hades itself.  The temperature rose as he descended, and the flames burning in the warehouse (on lava pools, even) cast a hellish glow.  He idly wondered if his equipment was built to withstand the extremes of heat he was placing on them.  Mostly, Jeremiah continued to work the creature’s phrasing and language through his head – trying to decipher its words.  Looking into the warehouse through the access panel, Jeremiah saw the scene before him, his commander mere feet away from the large, glowing horned reptilian creature, trying to communicate with it.

Lucas then fitted the second harness onto Lorelai, again making certain that the straps were secure and the lines would still hold.  Once Jeremiah was through the access door and out of his harness, Lucas began to lower Lorelai.  Suspended in a forty foot elevator heading into the apparent den of these strange creatures was not where she thought she would be a week ago before all of this madness started.

Leonard continued to mull what he had seen over in his mind as he watched up the stairs leading into the stone building and outside.  Nothing was happening upstairs, though that could change at any moment.

OOC: Campbell, Donovan, Fisher, Grayson,  Nguyen (and everyone else too!!)


----------



## Keia (Dec 23, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:42 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lt. Reed put a comforting hand on Andreev’s shoulder, understanding in her eyes on the difficult decisions he had to make – and to get his attention.  Leaning close, she murmured into his ear, “I don’t think these creature being here was an accident.  This place looks as though it was prepared for them – I’ve got weird feeling about it.”

Lt. Stewart helped secure hold the climbing lines and tried to stay out of everyone’s way.  When Grayson removed his harness, Stewart pulled it back up and secured the line.

OOC: Ilianov (and everyone else too!!)


----------



## Keia (Dec 23, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:42 hours, June 3, 2003_

Durant spoke as calmly as he could in his situation, though his voice was becoming raspy from lack of moisture.  The heat from the room had parched his mouth and his lips cracked.  His eyes were too dry as well, as he needed to constantly blink to keep them lubricated and focused.  The metal of his gun was becoming much warmer in his hands than any time in the desert.  

Montoya and Fallon were experiencing the same circumstances, though, by not speaking as much, they were conserving their voices.

The creature on the other hand, simply looked down on Durant.  Its eyes smoldered and it was impossible to read the creature’s expression.  The seconds ticked life away as nothing seemed to happen in the room.  It didn’t respond to Durant.  It  began to sway slightly from side to side, almost to a rhythm only it could hear.

Finally it spoke, though in its language, not English . . .

*"Trrreeyyy hu-mann torresss sinarass terr diplarrasss . . ."*

For Jeremiah, the words were spoken just as he stuck his head through the access panel and prepared to stand on the metal grating, thirty some feet above and fifteen feet away from where Durant was listening to the creature.  The object which caught his sight, though it was more than a hundred feet away was a forty foot tall metal circle standing on its side.  It could only be one thing . . . the Stargate.

Jeremiah thought that ‘diplarrasss’ meant heard or spoken to, though again, every think was speculative.

OOC: Craig, Jeremiah, Ricardo, Rylee (and everyone else too!!)


----------



## Keia (Dec 23, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:42 hours, June 3, 2003_

As Rylee continued to look at the creature, it appeared to be sizing her up as well.  It appeared to be watching the large creature as well as Rylee, though the difference was only noted by a slight head turned that she noticed once.  As the seconds passed, another head surfaced from the lava, black eyes plainly visible as the red glow of molten stone dripped from the face of the creature. 

Much like the first, the head was almost the same size as the other creature in the pool. It glanced around, heard the large creature speak again, and returned beneath the lava.  The first creature remained, observing the confrontation.

Montoya’s sharp eyes caught sight of someone entering the warehouse through the access panel above, though Montoya didn’t move his head or acknowledge the newcomer.  He could identify who it was without turning to look, and that could give away the newcomer’s location to the creatures.

OOC:  Ricardo, Rylee (and everyone else too!!)


----------



## Jarval (Dec 24, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:42 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lucas lowered Lorelai down the shaft, taking his time.  Partly this slow progress was due to the sweat on his hands making it hard to keep a firm grip on the rope, and partly an idea that the longer it took Lorelai to arrive in the Gate room, the more time Durant would have to negotiate uninterrupted.  Besides anything else, the Professor was a lot less trouble dangling from a rope than in any other place Lucas could leave her...


----------



## Calim (Dec 24, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:42 hours, June 3, 2003

Jeremiah quietly climbs out of the shaft as quickly as possible.  Quickly taking in the situation he moves over closer to the protection of the stairs but still keep were he could clearly see the one talking to Durant.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 28, 2003)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:42 hours, June 3, 2003

Durant studied the creature before him.  Definitely an Alpha-male.  But when he looked into it's eyes, he saw nothing.  Cold, dark, empty pools of black.  That alone made Durant want to open fire.  But these were different circumstances.  This mission, although overly unique, was diplomatic in nature. And for once he had been sent to try and stop a war, not start one.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> The creature on the other hand, simply looked down on Durant.  Its eyes smoldered and it was impossible to read the creature’s expression.  The seconds ticked life away as nothing seemed to happen in the room.  It didn’t respond to Durant.  It  began to sway slightly from side to side, almost to a rhythm only it could hear.
> Finally it spoke, though in its language, not English . . .
> *"Trrreeyyy hu-mann torresss sinarass terr diplarrasss . . ."*




Listening to that foreign tongue was eerie.  How the hell was he supposed to understand this bastard!  _Don't I have specialists for this kind of crap?_

"You speak English, I need you to continue to do that.  I don't even know what you are.  You need to make your intentions known right now."  _Could it get any damn hotter in this place!_


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 28, 2003)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:42 hours, June 3, 2003_

She took a deep breath, drawing her hand across her brow.  This heat was definitely not like anything she was used to.  She hoped that it would not constantly be this hot.

Widening her stance slightly, she once again took aim at the smaller creature, slightly surprised to see another one poking its head out of the lava.  Mentally, she kept count of how many were in each lava pool, and what size they appeared to be.   Out of the corner of her eyes, she glanced at Durant, conversing with the larger of the snake creatures.  Or trying to.  Was it speaking English just now?!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 3, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:42 hours, June 3, 2003

Lorelai waited as patiently as she could while she was being lowered.  All the while she continued to observe the surroundings, seeing what she could extrapolate from it.  Where did these creatures come from?  Where did that lava come from?  Did they bring it with them was it already here?  Why where the creatures here? That and many other questions rung in her mind as she grew closer to heat below her.


----------



## Keia (Jan 6, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:54 hours, June 3, 2003_

Montoya muttered to Durant, “Got company, on the grating, probably ours.”  Ricardo, still knelling on the warm warehouse floor, kept his weapon trained on the smaller of the creatures.

The larger creature turned slightly from Durant, and began speaking to the smaller creature.  Its voice grew louder than the tone it had originally taken with Durant, the sounds reverberating against the walls of warehouse and against Durant and the others.  The small flames that licked on the creature grew in intensity.

The smaller creature retreated a step at the words and intensity, obviously in fear of the larger creature.

Several heads popped up out of the lava, Rylee noted.  Eleven in all, though only five heads were even of the size of the smaller creature (the seven foot tall smaller creature) before them.  The rest were smaller . . . children, perhaps.  

As the voice grew louder, the smaller heads quickly sunk beneath the surface of the lava pools, but the larger one remained out.

OOC: Durant, Fallon, Grayson, Montoya


----------



## Keia (Jan 6, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:54 hours, June 3, 2003_

The heat was definitely an issue in the warehouse, Jeremiah thought.  Sweat dripped form his pores, or worse – didn’t drip in some places.  In those, the heat burned as those touching a warming pot on the oven.  It felt as though you should pull your hand away, but you just couldn’t.  In addition, whether from the heat, the excitement, or the stress, Jeremiah felt light headed – almost in a slight stupor.

He gripped the rail tightly to stop from falling and listened below to the words of the creature.  The creature continued to speak though not to Durant, but to the smaller creature near it.  The words echoed within the warehouse, but not so bad here that Jeremiah couldn’t understand – in fact, the words could almost be felt.  They felt, like everything else here, hot on his head.

Looking at the creature helped Jeremiah to understand, noting his posture motions and intonations as he spoke. Finally, it clicked.  He didn’t understand all of the words but he understood enough to know what was happening.

The creature was berating the smaller one, seemingly because the smaller one was wasting its time.  Something about simply destroying those that could not help, rather than wasting precious heat.  Better to use them as fuel, if they could not help . . . not even understand.

_OOC:  Other than the words already decoded earlier, Jeremiah can phrase single syllable words for sentences of no more than seven words to communicate with the creature.  To Jeremiah, the large creature appears frustrated and is soon to do something about it, which can’t be good for those on the ground._

OOC: Jeremiah


----------



## Keia (Jan 6, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:54 hours, June 3, 2003_

After Jeremiah unhooked his harness and moved through the access panel onto the grating, Lucas began lowering Lorelai the short ten feet down the elevator shaft to the access panel.  As the rope passed through Lucas’ hands, he noted that it was drying – the extreme heat stealing whatever moisture remained naturally within the fibers.  By his estimation no more than ten minutes remained before the rope because too brittle and unsafe to use for this purpose.

To Lorelai, the descent went very smoothly, and she moved to the access panel and braced herself as well as any highly skilled climber.  As she unhooked her harness and prepared to step through onto the metal grating, she was able to take in the hellish panorama below before her.

The creatures, she noted, looked something like the salamanders or nagas of legend, myth and folklore.  The pools of lava bubbled occasionally, and it appeared as though several of these creatures were in each of the pools.  The large salamander or naga was speaking to a smaller one, its voice booming and reverberating throughout the warehouse.

Only a hundred feet away stood vertical metal disk more than forty feet tall.  Strange markings appeared and disappeared on the disk as the varying light from the pools cast shadows over the disk.  Nearby the disk, the dialing device looked intact – perhaps the only thing intact in the entire warehouse, other than the Stargate itself.

OOC: Durant, Fallon, Grayson, Montoya, Nguyen


----------



## Keia (Jan 6, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 - Upstairs
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:54 hours, June 3, 2003_

A heated discussion was quietly taking place as the tension of not knowing what was happening below took place.  After raising suspicions that this could have been a set-up (something that Leonard Campbell and Lt. Reed agreed upon), the issue was raised on whether the state of this facility should be reported to Major General Easton, as well as the suspicions of what had happened here.  Of course, it could be reported later . . . but what if the team didn’t come back.

Finally, Campbell volunteered, along with Lt. Stewart, to head back outside and to Nellis to report what they had found, to get help, and to report on the team status.  Of course, any finally decision rested with Commander Durant, though he appeared somewhat busy at the moment.

_OOC:  Fanog has e-mailed me that he will not be able to play for a long while.  As such, his character is returning to report so that he can again participate when he is able.  I wish him all the best!_

OOC: Campbell, Donovan, Ilianov


----------



## kid A (Jan 6, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 - Upstairs
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:54 hours, June 3, 2003



> Finally, Campbell volunteered, along with Lt. Stewart, to head back outside and to Nellis to report what they had found, to get help, and to report on the team status. Of course, any finally decision rested with Commander Durant, though he appeared somewhat busy at the moment.




Everything was happening very quickly.  Andreev was extremely irritated at the girl's inability to take order's, despite her obvious lack of military training.  He was not trying to keep her from her work, he was merely attempting to keep her out of harm's way.  No matter.  She was already strapped into her harness and being lowered into the elevator shaft.  He smiled briefly, noticing the slow rate at which Lucas was lowering her, hoping that it was irritating her to no end.  

Trying to listen to the radio, he felt Lt. Reed's hand fall on his shoulder.  Looking in her eye's, he could see her understanding, which comforted him, but she had other business to attend to as well.  He listened to her findings, and then found himself in the middle of a "discussion" concerning their current situation.  He was not entirely convinced that this wasn't a set-up, although he knew he did not have all the information necessary to make that assessment.  Finally, knowing that they were waiting for a decision of sorts, Andreev spoke to it, "I agree that our situation needs reported back to base.  Mr. Campbell and Lt. Stewart should head back to Nellis to let Major General Easton.  We will handle things here as best we can until we recieve further assistance from Nellis, or until the situation can be resolved."

He reached out his hand and grabbed Leonard's wrist.  "Be quick, my friend.  And be careful!"


----------



## Calim (Jan 7, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:54 hours, June 3, 2003

Jeremiah stands up as straight as possible, looks towards the largest creature and in his best voice in an alien language that he had just put some semblance to, "What can we do to help?"


----------



## Keia (Jan 7, 2004)

Calim said:
			
		

> "What can we do to help?"




*"Sar karass ra assassar?"*, Jeremiah asked, standing on the edge of the landing, swaying slightly in the heat. Jeremiah's throat was going to become raw quickly by using their language, or at least what he thought was their language.

The large salamander whirled on Jeremiah, looking up at the metal grating platform for perhaps the first time.  His eyes blazed within their inky blackness and the flames on the salamander itself flared briefly.

_OOC:  This was the creature's reaction to hearing the voice.  It has not yet responsed  just reacted to hearing the voice from there, in case anyone else had anything.    _


----------



## Jarval (Jan 7, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:54 hours, June 3, 2003_

"We've got another problem.  Pretty minor in comparison with some of what's going on, but it could be an issue when it comes to getting everyone down there out again."  Lucas calls quietly to Andreev.

"We've got ten minutes at best before this rope become too brittle to use.  The heat in here's baking all the moisture out of it.  It's already gone beyond what I'd normally be happy using."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 7, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:54 hours, June 3, 2003

He tried to stay focused on the creatures while blinking the sweat out of his eyes.  The heat seemed to be getting worse, but it was probably just his prolonged exposure to it.  _This is getting us nowhere!_  Durant reached for his radio to check everyone's position before kicking things up a notch.  Then he could of sworn he heard Jeremiah speaking the damned thing's language.  Sure enough, a quick glance back towards the catwalk showed Jeremiah up there preaching to the 'snake-lord, fire-beast.'  He continued to reach for his radio.

"About f@(&ing time Grayson!  I was about to become BBQed snake dinner."  Durant smirked. _ I can't belive the kid picked up the fragging lingo already!  He's gotta be better than his file said.  This team just might have a chance yet!_


----------



## kid A (Jan 7, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:54 hours, June 3, 2003



> "We've got ten minutes at best before this rope become too brittle to use. The heat in here's baking all the moisture out of it. It's already gone beyond what I'd normally be happy using."




Andreev cursed under his breath.  Had had not thought of this.  Instead, he had been too busy with all sorts of other considerations.  _Don't blame yourself...  this is a tense situation, and you have alot on your mind._  He attempted to convince himself of this, and answered Lucas with a question of his own.  "How many of our ropes are still out?  Perhaps if we could collect them into a bag to protect them from the heat, that would help us preserve what we have left."

Suddenly, he heard Durant's relief at young Jeremiah's presence in the pit.  He smiled, knowing that he had made at least one good decision.  Snapping back to attention, he took in his current situation once more.  "Lt. Reed, if you would, please collect all the ropes you can find and store them in as cool a place possible.  Lt. Donovan, please continue your watch over the elevator shaft for the time being.  Mr. Fisher, do you believe it wiser to finish lowering Dr. Nguyen into the pit on that rope, or would it simply be safer to pull her back up?"  He waited for Lucas' answer while he weighed his options.


----------



## MadThinker (Jan 7, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:54 hours, June 3, 2003



> Suddenly, he heard Durant's relief at young Jeremiah's presence in the pit. He smiled, knowing that he had made at least one good decision. Snapping back to attention, he took in his current situation once more. "Lt. Reed, if you would, please collect all the ropes you can find and store them in as cool a place possible. Lt. Donovan, please continue your watch over the elevator shaft for the time being. Mr. Fisher, do you believe it wiser to finish lowering Dr. Nguyen into the pit on that rope, or would it simply be safer to pull her back up?" He waited for Lucas' answer while he weighed his options.




When Ilianov issued his orders, Donvoan just said, "Yes, sir."  He didn't like it though.  He thought he should be down there with the Commander.  Not the girl.  He didn't want the other kid down there either, but at least he was helping.  She just kept getting in the way.  But, Durant had put Ilianov in charge.  He didn't have to like his orders, he just had to complete them.


----------



## MadThinker (Jan 7, 2004)

...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 7, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:54 hours, June 3, 2003_

"The stargate!" Lorelai breathed as she stepped onto the grating closer to the team already there and glanced around her.  "I can't believe we're this close to it."  Already all she wanted to do was get a closer look at the device but she was torn between the fascinating creatures and the device itself.

"They look like the Nagas.  You know, the ancient Indian salamanders.  Kind of like our mythical dragons.  I can't believe they're real."  The professor pursed her lips thoughtfully, mostly really talking to herself.  "I wonder if that's where the legend came from...if that's where all our legends come from.  Visiting stargate travelers."  She strove to try and remember what more she could about them.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 8, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:54 hours, June 3, 2003_

"Go scriosa... an Bhadhbh do... chuid calóga arbhair...." she muttered a little more of the curse as more and more snakes appeared within the lava.  She continued to mentally catalogue how many she noted in each lava pool.  Admittedly, she was taken aback when she saw the smaller of the snakes.  "They have children down here?" she said quietly, more for her own benefit than anything else.  It made sense, she supposed, but it was hardly something she wanted to consider at the moment.  Even small snakes had sharp fangs, after all.

When Jeremiah called out to the largest snake, she glanced briefly up at him, feeling a considerable amount of relief.  He had already learned their language?  Amazing!


----------



## Jarval (Jan 8, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:54 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "How many of our ropes are still out?  Perhaps if we could collect them into a bag to protect them from the heat, that would help us preserve what we have left."



"That's not a bad idea.  This is good...  I think we can keep the ropes useable."  Lucas pauses to gather his thoughts.

"Anyone got a plastic bag and a canteen of water?  If we seal the ropes in the bag, along with some water, we might be able to put a bit of life back into them and keep them fresh.  Oh, and Lorelai's down now."


----------



## Keia (Jan 8, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:54 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Lucas Fisher said:
			
		

> "Anyone got a plastic bag and a canteen of water?  If we seal the ropes in the bag, along with some water, we might be able to put a bit of life back into them and keep them fresh.




Lt. Reed checked in her climbing pack and gave the rope to Lucas.  On his examination, the rope appeared in good condition - much better than that of the ropes hanging in the elevator, though it was much hotter within the elevator.

Campbell and Stewart began gathering their gear, chipped pieces of the insulation by where Lt. Reed was looking for an extinguisher, as well as a blackened skull that was under the debris in the corner.

OOC: Fisher


----------



## Keia (Jan 8, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:00 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Jeremiah Grayson said:
			
		

> *"Sar karass ra assassar?"* Jeremiah asked, standing on the edge of the landing, swaying slightly in the heat.




*"Assasarr? Exseres Scarr na trrreeyy kinserrrass Scarr!"* The large salamander responded to Jeremiah, its eyes narrowing slightly.  The salamander returned its gaze to Durant and swayed slightly toward, a few feet perhaps, but to Durant it was noticeable (ooc: 5' closer). The creature’s height was emphasized as it moved as was the increase in heat.  The heat obviously was coming from the large creature. of course there were small flames licking on it, but this was open forge -type of heat.

Jeremiah only understood a portion of what was said, essentially “To help?  Free us/me/proper name or ‘trrreeyy’ fuel us/me/proper name!” 

Lorelai observed the creatures, which appeared to be a cross between the legends of the nagas of India and the salamanders of Europe.  It seemed to her that the movements it made: the swaying; the folding of its cobra-like hood on the sides of its head; and slight coiling and uncoiling of its ‘tail,’ all contributed to communication of the salamander. 

The smaller creature returned to its normal height and stopped shifting away from the larger creature, when the larger creature moved toward Durant.  

OOC: Durant, Grayson, Fallon, Montoya, Nguyen


----------



## kid A (Jan 8, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0723:54 hours, June 3, 2003



> "Anyone got a plastic bag and a canteen of water? If we seal the ropes in the bag, along with some water, we might be able to put a bit of life back into them and keep them fresh. Oh, and Lorelai's down now."




"Excellent," Andreev replied, although he didn't quite find Dr. Nguyen's presence below that pleasing.  _Ah well.  Let Craig deal with his insubordinates later._  He began to help Lt. Reed by gathering ropes and handing them to her.  As he was handing ropes to Reed, he spoke to the remaining members of the team, "The rest of us have to maintain our position and wait for further orders from the commander.  I cannot send anyone else down there at the moment, as our ranks have been quickly thinned.  I will need all of you to stay here in this room, in the event that the situation below becomes volatile.  We need to ensure the security of this facility and the stargate."


----------



## Calim (Jan 9, 2004)

"We can help you get free.  We can help you go home.  We must work as one to help."  

Jeremiah put the words together carefully as possible using all of his diplomatic skills at his disposal.  

The whole world was gone to him now as well the only to people in it were the giant lizard and himself.  He was intent on not letting his first alien contact to be his last.   His translation was right it had to be.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 9, 2004)

"Jeremiah...I don't know exactly but I think they're the Nagas," Lorelai spoke up, moving up slowly behind him and more in the direction of the stargate.  If any of the creatures made any movement toward her,she would stop immediately.  "Or rather some kind of cross between the Nagas and the Salamanders of ancient mythology.  Do you know what they want or why they're here?"

She was rather impressed that he understood their language so quickly.  Imagine!  Communicating with an alien species!  There were so many questions to ask.  Where were they from?  Did they come through the stargate?  Did they know who built it?

Lorelai also wondered how much of that myth was true...


----------



## Keia (Jan 9, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:06 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Jeremiah Grayson said:
			
		

> "We can help you get free.  We can help you go home.  We must work as one to help."




*"Sar assasarr na salas exseres.  Sar assasarr na salas inserrno.  Sar carran unas assassar,”* Jeremiah said.  Jeremiah put the words together carefully as possible using all of his diplomatic skills at his disposal.  He felt the dryness of his mouth and throat, the last few words little more that a croak.  Jeremiah looked into blackened pits of the creatures eyes, seeing nothing there – though Jeremiah felt that he didn’t want to look away from those eyes . . . .

The creature spoke, quieter that he had previously, and again Jeremiah could only understand a portion of what was said . . . (the below is still in the creature's tongue - didn't want to translate so much)

*“We came through the ‘Sshaparaii sereanner’ humans of silver.  They <unknown> great tribute of souls and fuel.  When we <unknown> in the darkness, there were <unknown> and great fire - we were happy.  <unknown> now the fires burn low, and the <unknown> does not melt to our touch.  The cold comes and will <unknown> us.  We thank you for <unknown>** tribute which will keep us warm for a while. In <unknown>, I will not use you as fuel, though I ‘nakk’ to take us home before my <unknown>wears thin.”*  The creature again slithered slightly toward Durant after he was done speaking, though he kept his gaze on Jeremiah

**The creature turned its head to regard Durant, Montoya and Fallon.

Lorelai noticed that Jeremiah looked unsteady on his feet, and was swaying slightly.

OOC: all


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 9, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:06 hours, June 3, 2003

Durant stood his ground watching as Jeremiah began a conversation with the creatures.  This was getting stranger by the moment.  Hopefully the kid could resolve this quickly, if for no other reason than to get out of the frelling furnace.

"This is going well, right?"  Craig said to no one in particular.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 9, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:06 hours, June 3, 2003_

"I hope so, Durant.  We're not in a very good position if it doesn't go well..." Rylee responded.  She edged closer to him, being very wary of the large snake creature.  "I've counted eleven snakes in the lava pools so far.  Five of the smaller ones, and six of what look like children."


----------



## Calim (Jan 9, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:06 hours, June 3, 2003

"You came here through that?"  Jeremiah points to the StarGate as he asks this of the lizard thing.  "We need to get it working again so we can send you home.  So we need to get more people here to help from above.  OK?"


Jeremiah still trying to understand what the lizard is saying, says aloud to himself in normal,"Tribute?"


----------



## Jarval (Jan 10, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:06 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lucas carefully damps down the ropes, packing them into his backpack before sealing it up as well as he can.  He places the pack some distance back from the inferno of heat welling up the lift-shaft to preserve the rope as long as is possible.

"How the hell has Jeremiah done it?"  He says to Andreev.  "He's not heard them say more that a few words, yet he's talking their language like a native...  I hope, anyway..."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 10, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:06 hours, June 3, 2003


> The creature again slithered slightly toward Durant after he was done speaking, though he kept his gaze on Jeremiah.




Durant furrowed his eyebrows in a puzzled look as he noticed the creature moving closer to him, again.  He slowly took a small step back and threw a glance towards Montoya to see if he was catching this as well.


----------



## kid A (Jan 12, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:06 hours, June 3, 2003



> "How the hell has Jeremiah done it?" He says to Andreev. "He's not heard them say more that a few words, yet he's talking their language like a native... I hope, anyway..."




Andreev smiled at Lucas.  "Jeremiah is a very talented linguist.  His skills are very impressive, and to be honest, I am unsure as to why he was not selected for this program earlier, other than perhaps his age.  It is my hope that he will be able to find a diplomatic solution to our current situation."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 12, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:06 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Lorelai noticed that Jeremiah looked unsteady on his feet, and was swaying slightly.




"Grayson," Lorelai spoke up, reaching out for him with one hand in case he fell over.  "Careful there."  She peered closer at him curiously, wondering what was wrong with him.


----------



## Keia (Jan 13, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:12 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Jeremiah Grayson said:
			
		

> "You came here through that?"  Jeremiah points to the Stargate as he asks this of the lizard thing.  "We need to get it working again so we can send you home.  So we need to get more people here to help from above.  OK?"




The creature nodded to Jeremiah and spoke * "Yes, we came through the ‘Sshaparaii.’ Get who you want to open the ‘Sshaparaii.’ Though I use these** for fuel now, I may take others until we return <unknown>.  Make haste!"* 

**The creature turned its head to regard Durant, Montoya and Fallon, again.

Fallon noted that most of the heads were starting to pop out of the lava, and several of the larger creatures seemed to be moving toward the pool’s edge toward the trio.

OOC: all


----------



## Calim (Jan 13, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:12 hours, June 3, 2003


"I need all I have to open the ‘Sshaparaii'.  Please can we get you other fuel or tribute."

Jeremiah not pleading openly yet but he was damned if he let these creatures take the others as a gift.  He had to work harder, push his brain.  He could not allow another screw up like that.  Even now it may have been one to many.  

"Lorelei get the others and get the gate open.  And stay as far away from these creatures as possible.  We have to send them home before they kill us."  Jeremiah whispers barely audible to Lorelei as he talks to Lorelei normally.  The strain he has put upon his voice and the heat are obviously getting to him.  Jeremiah tries to convey the urgency behind this request without it carring over to the large lizard.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 13, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:12 hours, June 3, 2003_


Perhaps it was the heat, or the famous Irish temper, but Rylee was quickly becoming frustrated with the situation.  She looked again to Durant, who seemed to be dividing his attention between the silent Montoya and the giant snake.  "Durant, those eleven snakes I told you about just now?  They seem to be approaching."  She tried to keep her voice even as she informed him of this.  With that said, she returned her attention to the snakes, and once again raised her gun to take aim at the nearest one.  Bad situation.  She hoped Jeremiah had things under control.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 15, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:12 hours, June 3, 2003

The hairs on the back of Craig Durant's neck began to stand up.
That had never been a good sign.

This frigging snake-thing kept looking at him, Montoya and Fallon while talking in it's secret fire-monster language.  And it seemed to keep scooting closer to him as well.  This was not going at all how he had hoped.  



> "Durant, those eleven snakes I told you about just now? They seem to be approaching."




_Great.  This operation was going down the toilet at full speed._  "Fallon, if one of them even thinks about coming onto solid land, lay down cover fire.  Ric, you still with us?"  Durant continued to shuffle backwards, very slowly.  He had not brought his rifle back up yet, but his hands were in place, his finger was on the trigger and his eyes had not left the king snake since that gitchy feeling kicked in.


----------



## Keia (Jan 15, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:18 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Craig Durant said:
			
		

> "Ric, you still with us?"




Montoya wiped the sweat from his brow with sleeve of his fatigues, and replied, “Yes sir, still covering the secondary target.” He flexed the fingers of his hands ever so slightly, awaiting orders.



			
				Jeremiah Grayson said:
			
		

> "I need all I have to open the ‘Sshaparaii'.  Please can we get you other fuel or tribute."*




The large salamander paused in mid-step . . . and moved away from Durant, almost ten more feet away by Durant’s estimate.  Durant noticed the sudden coolness (relative, of course) as the creature moved back.  The smaller of the two glanced at the salamander and paused as well.

The large salamander spoke, “Scarr looris, kariss tarr Scarr,”  ** and the creatures which had been intent on leaving the pools submerged beneath their depths.  He continued in his tongue, but to Grayson, “Bring us that which burns or explodes, that we may feel the warmth on our bodies . . . brief though it may be . . .”

The creature then began moving to the lava pool nearest the Stargate, the smaller following behind and eyeing the trio on the ground as it moved away.

_OOC: We are out of rounds for the time being. Feel free to post actions, one and all!_

*Jeremiah made a linguistics check of 32 and a diplomacy check of 25 check (Both were DC 25)

** For Jeremiah only 



Spoiler



“We wait, do not fail us.”


----------



## Calim (Jan 15, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:18 hours, June 3, 2003


Over the mike of his walkie talkie, and through a very mangled throat,"We need flammable things these guys are cold and we need to warm them up while we work at getting them home."  

Jeremiah walks unsteadily over towards Durant as he arrives,"Sorry it took so long there sir, but know we need to get this thing going before they change there mind.  Everything is alright for now I think, they just want to go home.  And as long as we send them home soon there should not be any problems.  Oh , and sir could I borrow your canteen?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 17, 2004)

...


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 17, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:18 hours, June 3, 2003

Durant held back from letting out a sigh as the creature moved away from him.  

In response to Jeremiah's request he tossed his canteen up to him.  "Nice work Grayson.  I'm not sure how you did it, but nice work."

"Montoya you're wiped out.  Head up top and run secondary security from there.  Fallon, how are you holding up in this furnace?"

After speaking with Montoya and Fallon, Durant calls over his radio.  "Andreev, I need you and...oh, I guess just you.  Looks like the professor made her way down already.  Have whoever's available check our trucks for flares.  I think we'll need them."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 17, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:18 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lorelai made her way over to the Stargate's DHD while Grayson spoke with the creatures.  The device was magnificient and incredibly small.  Much smaller than she thought it would be considering the amount of energy it would take to open a wormhole, much less keep it open.  And just the knowledge needed to control that wormhole...it was staggering how so much more advanced this device was than anything current technology provided.

Carefully observing the device, she checked it over.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 19, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:18 hours, June 3, 2003_

"Wonderful.  Just workin on my suntan over here," she said dryly, as she moved closer to Durant.  She cleared her throat, not wanting it to get too dry.  "What're we gonna do about them?" she asked, gesturing toward the lava pools where the snakes waited.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 19, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:18 hours, June 3, 2003_


			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> After speaking with Montoya and Fallon, Durant calls over his radio.  "Andreev, I need you and...oh, I guess just you.  Looks like the professor made her way down already.  Have whoever's available check our trucks for flares.  I think we'll need them."



"On it."  Lucas says to Andreev, heading back towards the stairs.  "Anyone want to join me for a breath of fresh air?"


----------



## Keia (Jan 20, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0725 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lorelai made her way across the floor, which looked more like a volcanic primordial land than a warehouse floor.  The warehouse itself was enormous, perhaps several hundred yards long and a hundred yards wide.  The walls rose forty feet from floor to ceiling, which had moving cranes and other apparatuses in the ceiling as well.

The heat was almost suffocating and the fumes were much more noticeable, making her feel slightly upset to her stomach.  Two pools of lava were within thirty feet of the DHD and the Stargate, which rose majestically from the metal braces that kept it vertical.

The DHD was about between three and four feet tall, with two concentric circles of symbols on the face with a large red circular crystal in the center more than a foot across.  The symbols on the device matched those on the Stargate.  There was no apparent connection between the Stargate itself and the DHD – no wires, cables, or connectors of any kind.  In addition, there didn’t appear to be any power source for the DHD or the Stargate.

Based on the information provided by Jeremiah Grayson and Andreev Ilianov, the DHD allowed a traveler to input six coordinates of the target world and a seventh symbol, which stood for the point of origin.  Depressing the middle red crystal would 'send' the address to the Stargate, which owuld opening the wormhole between the two locations.

For Lorelai only: 



Spoiler



Lorelai understood the basic operation of the DHD and the Stargate, and knew there was no 'harddrive' for the DHD.  With no harddrive or recording device, there would be no record from where the gate had opened, depositing the salamanders.  And with no record . . . the possible combinations were almost infinite on where their home could be.



OOC: Lorelai


----------



## Keia (Jan 20, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0725 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lucas made his way up the stairs to the trucks accompanied by Lt. Reed, who said, “Fresh air sounds like a good idea, and two search better than one.”  As she climbed the stairs, she walked with a quiet self-assurance and seemed to expertly place her footing on the crusted, blackened stairs.  All this . . . and she looked good doing it as well.

The climb was uneventful, and after briefly listening for any trouble, the door opened as easily.  Blinking in the sudden light of the morning, Lucas and Reed gulped in the refreshing morning air.  Air which was thought to be warm when the day started, but was sweet and cool after being in the warehouse.  Looking at the yard before the gate, both vehicles yet remained from their journey.  Standing next to one of the vehicles were Leonard Campbell and Lt. Stewart, who seemed to be in quiet conversation.

Leonard Campbell nodded in greeting to Lucas as he entered the yard and said, “Don’t suppose you know the gate codes, huh?”  Leonard had volunteered to report back to the General what they had discovered, but had already encountered his first obstacle. 

Each of the jeeps had three flares and two quarts of oil as the only flammables or combustibles, based on Lucas’s and Reed’s search.  

OOC: Lucas


----------



## Keia (Jan 20, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0725 hours, June 3, 2003_

After Durant’s order, Montoya shook himself again and added, “I’m not feeling so well, sir.  Not really certain if I haven’t got my endurance back a hundred percent or what.”

The creatures stayed beneath the bubbling pools of lava, the only evidence of their existence was the slowly cooling trails of melted stone left by their tails.  Durant took stock of his surrounding and noted a slight sulfurous smell in the air – not surprising considering the lava.

OOC: Durant, Fallon, Grayson, Nguyen


----------



## kid A (Jan 20, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:18 hours, June 3, 2003



> After speaking with Montoya and Fallon, Durant calls over his radio. "Andreev, I need you and...oh, I guess just you. Looks like the professor made her way down already. Have whoever's available check our trucks for flares. I think we'll need them."




_Finally!  Something seems to be going our way! _, he thought.  He'd have to remember to personally thank Jeremiah for his help.

After Durant had asked for his presence, Andreev grabbed his radio and was preparing to speak into it when Lucas and Lt. Reed volunteered to go out to the jeeps.  He nodded his approval to Lucas, and turned back to his radio.  "I will be down immediately, Sir!"  He walked over to his bag and picked out his harness, fastening it as he moved to where Lt. Donovan was positioned.  He hated to use one of the ropes to send another heavy body down, especially when they would now need to send 6 bodies back up the elevator shaft.  He made a mental note to tell Durant about the ropes when he got down there.  

Finishing up his harness, he looked to Donovan.  "Lieutenant, I will need for you to send me down into the pit.  Please instruct Lt. Reed and Mr. Fisher to radio down to either myself or Commander Durant upon their return from the vehicles."  He handed a rope to Lt. Donovan, and prepared for his descent.


----------



## MadThinker (Jan 20, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0724:18 hours, June 3, 2003



> Finishing up his harness, he looked to Donovan. "Lieutenant, I will need for you to send me down into the pit. Please instruct Lt. Reed and Mr. Fisher to radio down to either myself or Commander Durant upon their return from the vehicles." He handed a rope to Lt. Donovan, and prepared for his descent.




"YesSIR!" said Donovan, who was a little irritated.  So far, just about everyone was going down there, and most of them were unfit for combat.  Ilianov would be okay, and Grayson was doing fine on his own, but that Lorelai chick was just wasting space.  He kept thinking that he should be down there to assist the Commander.  He grabbed the rope from Ilianov and began lowering him down.  Slowly.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 21, 2004)

_Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0725 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lucas shook his head, smiling slightly at Lt. Reed's amazing amount of poise, given the conditions.  

_Obviously not the first time she's been in a bad situation.  I wonder if I'll ever get used to things like this?_

Stepping out of the warehouse, Lucas took a deep breath, glad to be free of the smell of the burnt building.  He squinted in the bright sunlight as his eyes desperately tried to adapt to the desert light.

"Sorry, no idea."  Lucas said apologetically to Leonard.  "I can radio down for them, if you'd like?"

While waiting for Leonard's response, he tucked the flares into a pocket on his backpack before picking up the cans of oil.  He looked doubtfully at the relatively small quantity of combustibles, hoping it was enough for whatever Durant had planned.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 21, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0725 hours, June 3, 2003

Durant slowly lowered his rifle and took a minute to wipe his face off.  After that he looked over at Lorelai who was examining the Stargate and the device that operated it.  "Glad I'm still in charge around here," he muttered under his breathe.  

"All right Ms. Fallon, you're going to stay here and cover the lava pools.  You can relax a bit unless one of 'em decides to poke it's head out.  But I give the order to fire, is that understood?"  Durant examined Rylee Fallon while he spoke.  He had not really talked to her before now.  Things had been so hectic, not that it seemed that would be changing anytime soon.  But, the girl had a genuine toughness about her.  A confidence that came from those who knew how to handle themselves in a jam.  Not a real surprise considering where she had grown up.  Of course that brought up a few other questions, but for now she hadn't panicked and seemed willing to get the job done.  That was what the team needed more than anything.  "I'll provide security over there at our Stargate.  Send Illianov over when he gets here and don't let any of the civilians over unless I ask for them.  We'll try not to give these things a buffet, all right!"

As Durant turned to walk over and join Lorelai at the Stargate, he paused and looked over at Jeremiah.  "Hey Grayson.  What exactly did those things say anyhow?"


----------



## Calim (Jan 21, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0725 hours, June 3, 2003

"Yes...umm...actually I had wanted to talk to you about that, over here."  Jeremiah tells Durant through a voice just above a whisper, being very careful not to strain the vocal cords any further then needed, as they were not out of this yet. 

As Durant came closer Jeremiah started relating to the Commander what had occured.  "It would seem someone asked them to come here and they were promised a great tribute of fire and umm... well, souls..."  Jeremiah said this last bit a tad lower to make sure it was only he and Durant could hear.  "All they want right now is to go home and to be warm.  This place is freezing to them and they are in a bit of a hurry.  I already had to talk them out of one tribute today, so we need to hurry and get them back where they came from ASAP."  
Allowing the urgency to creep into his voice slowly to punctuate his remarks.


----------



## Keia (Jan 21, 2004)

_Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0725 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Lucas said:
			
		

> "Sorry, no idea."  Lucas said apologetically to Leonard.  "I can radio down for them, if you'd like?"




"Yeah, if it's okay down there - I didn't want to call and interrupt something important just to ask for the key codes," Leonard explained.  He paused for a few moments, then added looking at Lt. Stewart, "Also, I think Lt. Stewart wants to stay with the team and help out.  Maybe the commander has someone else in mind that can take his place."

Meanwhile, after stowing the flares from her jeep, Lt. Reed was scanning the horizon, looking for trouble . . . well, not exactly _looking_ for trouble as much as being ready to avoid it should it arrive on its own.

OOC: Lucas


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 21, 2004)

_Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0725 hours, June 3, 2003_

She realized that Durant was examining her, and tried not to show her discomfort at being scrutinized in such a way.  Surely he could not discern anything about her simply from looking from looking at her, right?  She glanced first at the others who were down here, and then at the lava pools in an attempt to avoid meeting Durant's eyes.  "Got it," she said at last.  She could not help but to feel relieved when Durant turned his attentions to Greyson.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 22, 2004)

_Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0725 hours, June 3, 2003_

"Jeremiah's on diplomacy duty with the aliens at the moment, so things are going OK.  I think.  I hope...  Giving Durant a call shouldn't do any harm, right?"  Lucas activated the radio clipped to his uniform.

"Um, Commander Durant?  Leonard needs the codes for the gate up here before he can leave.  Oh, and  Lt. Stewart would like to stick around, if there's anyone who could head back with Leonard."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 22, 2004)

_Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0725 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lorelai pored over the device, absolutely fascinated by its design and construction.  "Incredible!  Do you know what this device represents?  It represents the proof of loop quantum gravity!  This machine can only be possible if space and time wasn't smooth like some kind of curve, but filled with bumps." She ran her eyes over the alien device lovingly.  "Not analog but digital."

A few overheard words though brought her slightly back from her reverie to the matter at hand.  "Grayson...Do they know where they came from?  Do they recognize any of the symbols up on the Stargate as theirs?  Maybe there's something somewhere that will let us know where they're from.  Some files maybe, something written on a board down here or upstairs in the office.  I can't send them back without knowing an address, and I don't think this device stores coordinates."

Her eyes carefully observed the buttons, seeing if she could see which ones had been pressed most recently.


----------



## Calim (Jan 23, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0725 hours, June 3, 2003

Jeremiah, at Lorelei's question began moving towards the large lizard thing.  "Your things are on the way.  We need to know where to send you?"

Jeremiah remembering that he still only had the rudimentary knowledge of the language kept it very simple.  He was very aware of how nervous he was at this point as well which seemed to make his throat more sore then it already had been.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 23, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0725 hours, June 3, 2003


			
				Calim said:
			
		

> As Durant came closer Jeremiah started relating to the Commander what had occured.  "It would seem someone asked them to come here and they were promised a great tribute of fire and umm... well, souls..."  Jeremiah said this last bit a tad lower to make sure it was only he and Durant could hear.  "All they want right now is to go home and to be warm.  This place is freezing to them and they are in a bit of a hurry.  I already had to talk them out of one tribute today, so we need to hurry and get them back where they came from ASAP."
> Allowing the urgency to creep into his voice slowly to punctuate his remarks.



"Souls?"
"Right.  Of Course.  Someone offered them our souls."  
_Maybe it really was time to retire.  
Like hell it was!_

Durant held back yet another sigh as he spoke to Grayson.  "Go help the professor and get these things out of here.  Send them home or where ever, I really don't care.  It's been a long day,  we're like 10 minutes into this op, hours behind schedule and I really don't feel like letting anyone eat my soul.  If I still even have one."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 23, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0725 hours, June 3, 2003


			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> "Um, Commander Durant?  Leonard needs the codes for the gate up here before he can leave.  Oh, and  Lt. Stewart would like to stick around, if there's anyone who could head back with Leonard."



_Damn I need an XO around here badly!_
Durant opened up his mike and replied.  "Andreev, Give the gate codes to Montoya.  Ric, get Campbell back to base and have yourself looked at.  I don't want you passing out from dehydration or anything stupid like that.  Stewart, if you're staying, get yourself inside and give us a hand."


----------



## kid A (Jan 23, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0725 hours, June 3, 2003



> Durant opened up his mike and replied. "Andreev, Give the gate codes to Montoya. Ric, get Campbell back to base and have yourself looked at. I don't want you passing out from dehydration or anything stupid like that. Stewart, if you're staying, get yourself inside and give us a hand."




Still in mid-descent, Andreev reached down and snapped his radio off his belt.  He still had a few moments until he reached the floor of the pit, so he had plenty of time to get the codes to Lucas.

"Mr. Fisher, the gate codes are as follows..."  Slowly, he repeated them to Lucas, remembering each one in precise detail, without mistake.  When finished, he asked Lucas if he recieved the codes clearly, and signed off.

The heat was sweltering as he was lowered further and further into the pit.  He loosened the collar of his uniform, to cool him off as much as possible in this place.  He waited patiently to touch the ground...


----------



## Keia (Jan 23, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003

Just after his discussion with Durant, Jeremiah noticed that the large lizard (actually all of the creatures) had moved to the lava and submerged within its thick, scalding depths.



			
				Jeremiah said:
			
		

> Jeremiah, at Lorelei's question began moving toward the large lizard pool.  "Your things are on the way.  We need to know where to send you?"




The moments tick away as there is no reply from within the lava pool, but the popping of gas and the hiss of steam.

OOC: Jeremiah


----------



## Keia (Jan 23, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003

Andreev landed lightly on the elevator shaft floor.  Debris was blackened and scattered in the corners of the shaft, and the doors were melted and non-existent leading into the warehouse proper.  

After removing the climbing harness and watching the harness ascend up the shaft, Ilianov looked to move into the warehouse itself.  The Stargate was within the warehouse, and Andreev could see Lorelai, Durant and Grayson all near the structure.  

As Andreev took his first steps, his shoes stuck to the floor of the elevator, pulling away on the floor as if in mud.  Looking at his feet, Andreev realized that his boot soles were melting from the heat of the elevator floor.  The floor clung to his boots melting the composite rubber material and creating a viscous glue, making his steps out of the elevator very difficult.

Andreev could feel the searing heat on the soles of his feet as his boots began to fail him, before he entering the warehouse and the relatively cooler floor.

OOC: Ilianov,  _Lost 8 vitality points from burns to his feet, his combat boots are a ruined mess._


----------



## Keia (Jan 23, 2004)

_Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0725 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Lorelai said:
			
		

> Her eyes carefully observed the buttons, seeing if she could see which ones had been pressed most recently.




Any clues that could have been gleaned about prior buttons pushed had been burned away from what appeared to be several burn marks on all of the press plates of the device.  A crust of blackened dirt covered the plates as well, but the plates and the device appeared undamaged.

OOC: Lorelai


----------



## Jarval (Jan 25, 2004)

_Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0725 hours, June 3, 2003_


			
				kid A said:
			
		

> "Mr. Fisher, the gate codes are as follows..."  Slowly, he repeated them to Lucas, remembering each one in precise detail, without mistake.  When finished, he asked Lucas if he recieved the codes clearly, and signed off.



"Yup, all came through loud and clear.  Thanks Andreev, we'll be back with you all in just a moment."

Lucas punched the gate codes in quickly, opening the way for Leonard.  This done, he shouldered his pack and turned to Lt. Reed.

"Ready to face the furnace again?"  He joked, buoyed by the brief respite from the infernal heat inside.  Taking a last breath of the cooler air, he quickly made his way back down into the warehouse.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 25, 2004)

_Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0725 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Any clues that could have been gleaned about prior buttons pushed had been burned away from what appeared to be several burn marks on all of the press plates of the device.  A crust of blackened dirt covered the plates as well, but the plates and the device appeared undamaged.




"Our Naga friends have been playing with the stargate.  Good thing it holds up well to their heat."  Lorelai began to clean off the plates with her fingers.  "I can't tell what buttons were pressed before them.  Three guesses I don't need to tell me that they don't how to get back either.  Maybe there's something lying around that will tell us.  Our maybe whoever sent us here can tell us why the hell there are these things imprisoned down her."

Glancing at Durant, she arched one slender black brow.  'I think your superiors might know far more than you think."


----------



## kid A (Jan 26, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003



> Andreev could feel the searing heat on the soles of his feet as his boots began to fail him, before he entering the warehouse and the relatively cooler floor.




It was the smell he noticed first.  Initially, he had simply thought it was coming from the many pools of lava that seemed to engulf the warehouse floor.  There was a distinct scent of burnt rubber, however, which didn't seem to fit in at all with the otherwise overwhelming odor of sulfur.  

When it became clear to him exactly what was happening to his boots, he uttered a long string of curses, their meaning known only to those fluent in russian.  He began to run, as quickly and carefully as possible, to where Lorelai stood before the Stargate's control panel.  His feet burning from the heat of the melted boots, and sweat soaking his fatigues, he felt quite irritated already, and ready for anything to help him get his mind off his current situation.  He called over to Lorelai, "What is it I can do to help, Doctor?"


----------



## MadThinker (Jan 26, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003

Donovan pulled the rope back up after Ilianov had unfastened his harness.  When he was pulling the rope back up, he smelled burning rubber, and looked around the room to see where it was coming from.  He looked down the shaft when he couldn't find anything in the room, and he saw Ilianov start run and disappear into the room below.  

_It must be hot as hell down there!  Maybe I should be glad I'm still up here!_

Donovan wound the rope around his arm, and put it back in a bag to keep itcool and intact.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 26, 2004)

_Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003_

Her attention was drawn away from the bubbling lava pools by a string of words uttered in an unknown language.  Even if the words were foreign, the tone of voice made their intent very clear.  She looked up to see Andreev bolting across the room, running as if his feet were on fire.  Her eyes widened when she noticed the fact that his shoes were indeed melting.  "Ilianov!  Are you all right?" she called across the room, trying to remember if she was carrying a first aid kit.


----------



## kid A (Jan 26, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003



> Her eyes widened when she noticed the fact that his shoes were indeed melting. "Ilianov! Are you all right?" she called across the room, trying to remember if she was carrying a first aid kit.




Arriving at the control panel, he answered back, "Thank you, Miss Fallon, but no.  My injuries, however, will have to wait until we can get the Stargate operational!"  Andreev felt a feeling of gratitude wash over him at his teammate's concern.  His feet were indeed burning, and he really needed a drink, but his injuries were going to be much worse, apparently, if he couldn't find a way to get the Stargate online and send their new "friends" home.  

Doctor Nguyen appeared to be studying the control panel as he arrived.  In his mind, he began scouring the schematics of the Stargate, trying to remember every useful piece of information he could.  "How can I best assist you, Doctor?"


----------



## Keia (Jan 26, 2004)

_Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lt. Stewart was haggling with Leonard over his canteen when he heard the gate codes come over the radio.  Instead of taking the canteen, Stewart 'borrowed' it (actually tearing it from Campbell like a football) and doused himself with the liquid.



			
				Lucas Fisher said:
			
		

> "Ready to face the furnace again?"  He joked, buoyed by the brief respite from the infernal heat inside.  Taking a last breath of the cooler air, he quickly made his way back down into the warehouse.




Stewart held out Campbell's half-empty canteen to the others use before tossing it back to Leonard.  Lt. Reed looked to Lucas first, motioning with her hand that she was offering the water to him first.  

"Sure, sugah," she replied in her Southern accent. "though I wished we had more flammables.  Too bad we couldn't cut a tree down or somethin', at least we got some flares an' whatnot."

OOC: Lucas


----------



## Keia (Jan 26, 2004)

_Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003_

Meanwhile, Montoya reached the top landing of the metal grating and leaned out the access panel, "Hey," he called up to Donovan, "how about giving a soldier a lift?"

Montoya had an easy smile on his face, but his face looked drawn and somewhat pale.  He appeared to be gripping the sides of the access panel too hard.  To Donovan's critical medical eye, something was definitely wrong with Sgt. Montoya.

OOC: Donovan


----------



## MadThinker (Jan 26, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003



> Montoya had an easy smile on his face, but his face looked drawn and somewhat pale. He appeared to be gripping the sides of the access panel too hard. To Donovan's critical medical eye, something was definitely wrong with Sgt. Montoya.




"Sure thing!" replied Donovan.  He went to the bag with the ropes in it and grabbed a new piece of rope.  He figured he should just use a new one, and stretch the use of the available rope.  He didn't want anyone stuck down there.  _Except maybe Nguyen._  He went back to the edge of the shaft and secured the rope.  Then he threw one end of it down to Montoya while holding tight to the other end.  As he watched Montoya go for the rope, he noticed something strange.  His condition was definitely worse than it had been when they came to the warehouse not too long ago.  Maybe the heat was affecting him, but whatever it was, he knew that Montoya couldn't stay here.  He needed medical attention, and fast.  Donovan began pulling Montoya up as quickly as he could, so he could get out of here.


----------



## Calim (Jan 27, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003

Jeremiah moves to help Lorelei at her position.  "I don't think it would be wise to bother them again until we get the flammables to give them.  It is also highly likely you are correct about them not knowing how to get home.  They seem to be a simple people and it is likely someone here brought them through."


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 27, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003

Durant looked across the warehouse, taking it all in.  _How the hell am I supposed to get my people safely to another world and back when we can't figure out how to get these fire-snakes off our planet._  He spent a moment taking in the lava pools as well.  He was trying to look at everything from a different perspective, look for patterns or clues that were not obvious otherwise.

Then Andreev ran past him with his boots smoking.  
_You have got to be kidding me._


----------



## Jarval (Jan 27, 2004)

_Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003_


			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Stewart held out Campbell's half-empty canteen to the others use before tossing it back to Leonard.  Lt. Reed looked to Lucas first, motioning with her hand that she was offering the water to him first.
> 
> "Sure, sugah," she replied in her Southern accent. "though I wished we had more flammables.  Too bad we couldn't cut a tree down or somethin', at least we got some flares an' whatnot."



"Thanks."  Lucas took the canteen, trickling a small amount of the water over his head.  He wiped his face on the sleeve of his fatigues, then passed the canteen onto Lt. Reed.

"It'll have to do, unless we want to start burning tires.  Which wouldn't be a good idea."  He frowned thoughtfully.  "Or we could siphon some gas out of the fuel tank.  We got anything to put it in?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 27, 2004)

_Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lorelai wiped at her forehead with the back of her hand, trying to ignore the fact that her clothes were sticking to her and that every breath felt like she had stuck her head in an oven and inhaled.  The heat certainly made thinking difficult.

Snapping her finger at Durant, she spoke loudly in his direction.  "Hey!  Navy boy!  No one's going through that gate until we get an address.  I could sit here for a couple of eons trying every combination until I hit the right one, but I don't think you want to end up as a possible heat source.  I'm sure one of your superiors knows something about these prisoners of theirs.  Maybe an address to send them back through?"

Her dark eyes landed on Andreev, the blackness of the orbs reflecting the flickering flames around them.  "What else do you know about the Stargate? From what I can see, this dialing device doesn't seem to have anything that allows it to store address information.  Even if it did, the Nagas have been messing with this thing repeatedly enough to put a great deal of addresses in it."


----------



## kid A (Jan 27, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003



> Her dark eyes landed on Andreev, the blackness of the orbs reflecting the flickering flames around them. "What else do you know about the Stargate? From what I can see, this dialing device doesn't seem to have anything that allows it to store address information. Even if it did, the Nagas have been messing with this thing repeatedly enough to put a great deal of addresses in it."




He gave her a blank look.  He honestly did not know what to do.  Racking his brain, he spoke to her, "I am trying to remember everything I have read about the Stargate project.  However, it is obvious that some extremely vital information," he gestured toward the lava pools, "was withheld from us.  Whatever we do, we seem to be on our own."  Silently, he cursed the people who were leading this project.  All the people in thaat silly briefing he attending with Craig.  How were they supposed to successfully complete their mission without all the necessary information?

Andreev was desperate.  His mind was racing, bringing up every detail he could think of from his studies of the Stargate schematics and files.  He managed to think of something, but it was a longshot.  Still, any kind of lead at this point would be helpful to their situation.  He snapped his radio from his belt and called up to Donovan.  "Lt. Donovan!  I need for you, Lt. Reed and Mr. Fisher to do a thorough search of the desk in that room.  Look for anything that might give us a clue to the address to these...  creatures'...  home world.  Quickly, Lieutenant!"

He lowered his radio slightly, waiting for an answer from Donovan and leveling his eyes on the Stargate.


----------



## MadThinker (Jan 28, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003



> He lowered his radio slightly, waiting for an answer from Donovan and leveling his eyes on the Stargate.




_*#%*!!!_

When Ilianov's voice came over his radio, Donovan called down the shaft to Montoya.  "Hold on a second, Montoya!"  He grabbed his radio and replied, "It's gonna have to wait a minute, Sir.  It's just me up here and I got Montoya haflway up the elevator shaft.  Reed and Fisher aren't back yet.  Fisher, Reed, you guys copy this?"  He put his radio back and started pulling Montoya back up again.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 28, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003


			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> Snapping her finger at Durant, she spoke loudly in his direction.  "Hey!  Navy boy!  No one's going through that gate until we get an address.  I could sit here for a couple of eons trying every combination until I hit the right one, but I don't think you want to end up as a possible heat source.  I'm sure one of your superiors knows something about these prisoners of theirs.  Maybe an address to send them back through?"




The snap of Lorelai's fingers brought his attention to the Stargate and the DHD.  He must have changed his train of thought enough, because what Lorelai was asking him actually made some sense.  The look on his face became much more determined as he spoke.  He had been trying so hard to fit into this new role that he was not looking at events in his normal scales of black and white.  Whoever brought the sizzling-snakes here also torched the entire warehouse, or let them do it.  That meant from their point of view there were no friendlies in the area.  That meant the lava-snakes of doom were either left as a trap or a delaying tactic.  

"Andreev.  Here is the plan.  We open the gate and carry on with our mission.  These fire-bastards are just trying to stop us.  So we bypass them for now, go make friends with the people on another planet and get some ideas or help from them on how to deal with our reptile problem.  Then we come back home and squash 'em. "  The look on Durant's face clearly showed that he was deadly serious.  "I need input from your perspective.  Is it gonna work?"  Durant threw a quick glance at Lorelai, not sure how much she heard.


----------



## Jarval (Jan 29, 2004)

_Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003_


			
				MadThinker said:
			
		

> "... Fisher, Reed, you guys copy this?"  He put his radio back and started pulling Montoya back up again.



"Yeah, we hear you."  Lucas radios back to Donovan.

"Hey, Leonard, we got a crowbar or a tire iron or anything?  That desk might take some work to get into."  He makes for the stairway down, hurrying back into the warehouse.


----------



## Calim (Jan 29, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003

"Um sir" Jeremiah quietly begins,"from what I remember of the paperwork about the gate, there is a large reportand a bright light.  The lizards may hear it and try and find out what is happening or worse, they may just plain attack us."

Jeremiah looks around tentatively making sure the lizards are still in there holes.  "We might send them to an address that we already have, from what i read it is only one way, so they won't be able to come back."


----------



## Keia (Jan 29, 2004)

_Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0727 hours, June 3, 2003_

Donovan continued to assist Montoya up through the elevator shaft, pausing only to call for back-up on his radio to Lt. Reed and Lucas Fisher.  When Montoya reached the top, Donovan was certain he wouldn’t have made it up the shaft without his help.  Montoya refused assistance once within the charred security room.  He gathered his gear and made his way up the stairs to the outdoors, disappointment clearly on his face.

Outside, a quick search of the vehicles turned up two tire irons, which Lt. Stewart and Lucas grabbed and began their descent into the heat of the warehouse.  Lt. Reed waited for Montoya at the top of the stairs, whispered some instructions to him, then followed the others down the stairs. 

Donovan had already begun working the desk over, chipping some of the blackened crust from desk with a climbing spike.

OOC: Fisher, Donovan


----------



## kid A (Jan 29, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003



> "Andreev. Here is the plan. We open the gate and carry on with our mission. These fire-bastards are just trying to stop us. So we bypass them for now, go make friends with the people on another planet and get some ideas or help from them on how to deal with our reptile problem. Then we come back home and squash 'em. " The look on Durant's face clearly showed that he was deadly serious. "I need input from your perspective. Is it gonna work?" Durant threw a quick glance at Lorelai, not sure how much she heard.




Andreev listened carefully to Durant's proposal, trying to weigh the options in his head.  In addition, he listened to Jeremiah's words, taking into account what exactly it meant for all involved.  It was a great deal to think about, but he needed to make a decision fast.  

Finally, after some thought, he answered Durant, "Commander, it is my belief that we should open the Stargate to one of the our pre-determined destinations, and send them through.  Mr. Grayson is correct - the creatures will most assuredly respond to the Stargate's operation, and they will be expecting us to take action soon after bringing it online.  I do not wish to send these creatures to an unknown world, and I truly regret that we cannot find their exact location, however at this point they are endangering our team and our mission, and we cannot allow either to happen.  It may be that our best interests involve the continued search for the "naga's" homeworld coordinates in the room upstairs.  In eitehr situation, though, I believe that Doctor Nguyen, Mr. Grayson and myself should begin the preparations," he gestured towards the Stargate, "for our friends' departure."


----------



## MadThinker (Jan 29, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0727 hours, June 3, 2003



> Donovan had already begun working the desk over, chipping some of the blackened crust from desk with a climbing spike.




Donovan felt really bad for Montoya.  Mostly, he felt bad because he had thought Montoya would be okay after his surgery.  Even though there was no way he could've known about the heat in this place, Donovan still felt guilty for allowing Montoya to come.  He watched Montoya gather his gear and go up the stairs, and then he went to work doing what Ilianov wanted him to do.  He grabbed a climbing spike, and started chipping away at the desk.  He tried to find a way into the desk, and tried not to think about Montoya.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 29, 2004)

_Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003_

"Excuse you?" Lorelai gave first Durant, then Jeremiah, and finally Andreev a look of disbelief.  "Did I just hear the three of you correctly?  Did all of you agree that we should strand these poor things somewhere on the other side of the Stargate - perhaps in an environment that might actually kill them?"

Putting her hands on her slender hips, she leveled a scathing gaze at all of them, especially Durant.  "I'm not taking part that kind of ridiculousness.  Whoever sent us down here knows they were here.  The creatures probably torched the place trying to find a way to work this gate and realized that our flimsy data material crumbles at their touch.  Why don't you knock your superiors in the head and get some information from them?  Or at least wait until they're done searching up stairs before coming up with some kind of plan only a heartless bastard could think up."

"Also you do realize that if we send them one of the destinations, we can't visit it again.  Or don't you think they'd want to make 'tributes' of us once they realize it isn't their home and that we're untrustworthy?  What if that destination is one we need to go to?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 29, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003

Durant was not ready to fight a three or four way battle over the best course of action for the team.  And he was not happy that was exactly what he was going to have to do.  

"No, we are not sending them to any of the coordinates we have.  These things are hostile to our way of life and the coordinates we have are for potential allies.  If we send them through to someone else's world, they are going to go through the same thing we are now.  Not an option."  He tried hard not to yell or curse.  What made the situation so hard on him was that he felt like he was trying to convince them to listen to the only real option they had.  

"These things want to go home, that's fine with me.  However, we have no concept of where that is or how to get there and neither do they.  They can survive here.  They have been here for awhile.  So if we leave them to find a solution, that should be fine. "

Finally Durant turned to face only Lorelai.  "And _OUR_ superiors don't have a damn clue what is going on in this warehouse, if they did we would not be trying to figure this out as it bites, or burns, us in the @$$!  Everything we have here, intelligence, weapons, resources, that is all we can get because that is all there is.  How about if you shut your mouth for one damn minute and use that brain you brag so much about to find us a useful destination, _PROFESSO_R."  At this point the heat and absurdity of the situation had driven Durant about as far as he could go.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 29, 2004)

_Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003_

Just when she thought there was no way she could feel any more miserable, she glanced over to where Andreev, Greyson, Durant and Lorelai were having their heated discussion.  Just the expression on Durant's face was enough to tell her everything.  Suddenly, she felt very glad that she was assigned to keep an eye on the snakes in the lava.  _Now I remember one of the advantages to on a mountain with no other people around....._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jan 30, 2004)

_Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Finally Durant turned to face only Lorelai.  "And _OUR_ superiors don't have a damn clue what is going on in this warehouse, if they did we would not be trying to figure this out as it bites, or burns, us in the @$$!  Everything we have here, intelligence, weapons, resources, that is all we can get because that is all there is.  How about if you shut your mouth for one damn minute and use that brain you brag so much about to find us a useful destination, _PROFESSO_R."  At this point the heat and absurdity of the situation had driven Durant about as far as he could go.




"This isn't Dial-a-Waypoint!" Lorelai shot back, her dark eyes narrowing at Durant.  "Although I'm sure if it was Dial-an-Idiot you'd be the first one it would ring up!  You can't make up destinations on the Stargate anymore than you can pick coordinates on the Earth and hope you don't end up buried in rock!  The other side of the wormhole could be the middle of space, in fact its MORE than likely being as there's more empty space in the universe, not to mention that meager slop of organic you call a brain, than anything remotely habitable for any lifeform!"

Calming down a bit, she rested her hands on her hips again.  "But more than likely due to the drift of the galaxy since the stargates were first put there, we wouldn't get access to a stargate at all unless it was close enough for the drift of the galaxy to not make a difference.  So unless I know the exact address...or at least have some clue as to what symbols to even start guessing at...."

Lorelai stared at the DHD symbols to see if anything jumped out at her about them.  Perhaps something reminescent of the legend and lore?


----------



## Calim (Jan 30, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003

Jeremiah looks at Durant then Andreev and then at Lorelei and realizes what he, himself, just suggested.  

With a down cast look he moves back towards the lava pools.


----------



## kid A (Jan 30, 2004)

Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003



> With a down cast look he moves back towards the lava pools.




As the heated "discussion" continued, Andreev was forced to watch as one of the greatest strategic minds he'd ever known locked horns with probably one of the most brilliant scientific minds on the planet.  Interesting as it was, the situation was simply unfortunate.  Not only were they not understanding one another, it would appear that neither were even trying in the first place.  He was torn, feeling the need to interject, and yet, not wanting to overstep his boundries...

_Boundries?  What the hell.  It is not as if I am in the military anymore._

Andreev's sudden feelings of irritation were forgotten for a moment, though.  He was preparing to interject when he noticed Jeremiah slip away from the group and start walking toward the lava pools.  _The argument must be upsetting him,_ Andreev thought to himself as he too broke away from the argument.  _Perhaps he did not intend to send them to their deaths at all...  but only away from this warehouse to protect us._ 

Catching up with Jeremiah, his hand resting on the younger man's shoulder, he asked, "Mr. Grayson, what is it that is upsetting you so?"


----------



## Keia (Jan 30, 2004)

_Outside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003_

The heat . . . the warm, dry, air . . . eyes, mouth dry . . . no surprise that emotions were running hot as well.  Rylee listened to the others discuss the situation, and did as she was told – watching the lava pools.  

One pool, where one of the smaller creatures resided, had a cooler crust on its surface.  The bubbles and popping from the other pools was not happening in this pool.  In fact, it looked as though the pool was cooling . . . and cooling rapidly.

Durant reviewed the number of addresses to various Stargates that he currently had access to . . . it was very easy.  He could lose a few fingers and still count them on one hand.

Lorelai reviewed the symbols on the DHD, looking for historical references of specific combinations [Knowledge – History Check – result 11], but finding nothing coming to mind.

Andreev walked tentatively over to speak with Grayson - his feet were surely blistered from the heat and melting of his boots.  His boots were ruined, but still better than walking barefoot on the warehouse floor turned volcanic playground.

OOC:  Durant, Grayson, Ilianov, Nguyen


----------



## Jarval (Feb 1, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003_

"I'll be with you in a minute."  Lucas calls to Donovan as he makes his way over to the lift shaft.  Once there, he radios down to Durant.

"Hey, we've got all the flammables we could find.  Do you want us to lower them down?"


----------



## Keia (Feb 2, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lt. Stewart, Donovan and Lt. Reed make quick work of chipped the blackened material off of the desk while Fisher waited for a response over the radio.  

Confirming earlier suspicions, after chipping away the initial blackened mass, beneath was an orange flame retardant foam.  The foam was laid on thick . . . someone or ‘someone’s had prepared for the arrival of their hot guests down below.

Before long, the trio had access to the main drawer of the desk as well as side drawer, which was locked.  A quick hit of the drawer side by Donovan with the tire iron, popped the drawer.  

In the main drawer was a duty roster, browned on the edged.  It indicated that there should have been three soldiers on duty in this room.  Looking to the blackened mass of debris in the corners of the room . . . any thought of that was interrupted by the opening of the bottom drawer, which had several stacks of 100 dollar bills bound with $5,000 stamped on the band.  The stacks had been wrapped in plastic, which had melted into the bills.  The bills was also well charred from the heat, browned and burnt in many places on the bills.  All in all there were ten such stacks.

OOC: Donovan, Fisher . . . all


----------



## MadThinker (Feb 2, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003



> In the main drawer was a duty roster, browned on the edged. It indicated that there should have been three soldiers on duty in this room. Looking to the blackened mass of debris in the corners of the room . . . any thought of that was interrupted by the opening of the bottom drawer, which had several stacks of 100 dollar bills bound with $5,000 stamped on the band. The stacks had been wrapped in plastic, which had melted into the bills. The bills was also well charred from the heat, browned and burnt in many places on the bills. All in all there were ten such stacks.




Donovan saw the money, and added the whole thing together.  The money.  The foam.  The room burned to a crisp.  He snapped his radio off his belt and called to Durant.  "Commader, this is Donovan.  We got the desk open.  It's lookin' like someone did know about those things down there after all."  Donovan detailed what they had found out from the desk.  "What do you want us to do, sir?"


----------



## Jarval (Feb 4, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lucas looked at the money in amazement, unsure as to just what wass going on but quickly forming his own ideas.

"Well I'll be damned!  Someone set us up!  For $5k!"  He looked at the nearly ruined bills in annoyance.  "Well that's just great.  Maybe we want to get some of our people from down there, if those snake things where set as a trap for us?"


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003

"Really, Professor.  So you can't find us any new destinations and we were only provided with one.  So it looks like we have to go through the gate to carry out our mission and find a solution to our cajun-fried king snakes while we're there."  Durant tried not to look to pleased with himself. 

Then his radio keyed up.  







> "Commander, this is Donovan. We got the desk open. It's looking' like someone did know about those things down there after all." Donovan detailed what they had found out from the desk. "What do you want us to do, sir?"




Durant grabbed his radio and broadcast to everyone.  "Listen up team.  I want everyone down here right now.  Donovan, you and Stewart provide rear security."  This is not going to be pretty.

"Andreev!  I need you and the Professor to see if you can actually get this thing working.  I think we've worn out our welcome."


----------



## kid A (Feb 4, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003



> "Andreev! I need you and the Professor to see if you can actually get this thing working. I think we've worn out our welcome."




After Durant called out his order, Andreev looked over his shoulder at him and nodded his head.  "Of course, Commander."  He then turned back to Jeremiah, his eyes coming to rest on his young friend's fallen head.  "We will need your help again soon.  I know that this does not feel to be the most honorable way of dealing with these creatures.  However it must be this way, in order to protect our comrades and to save those people who were lost in the Stargate.  When the others arrive with the flammables, we will need your best efforts to aid us in distracting them."  A sadness enveloped him, as he looked down at Jeremiah, and Andreev hoped that he was making some kind of difference in Jeremiah's feelings.  "All will be well, Mr. Grayson."  He offered a reassuring smile to him and gestured toward the Stargate.  "Come, let us get the Stargate online."


----------



## Calim (Feb 4, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003


Jeremiah looks at Andreev nods and moves over to the DHD.  

He starts with the simple things and tries to put them together and see if the symbols match anything he knows.  

"When the materials from upstairs get here I will need to be the one who givesit to them."  Jeremiah states while working over the DHD.


----------



## MadThinker (Feb 4, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003



> Durant grabbed his radio and broadcast to everyone. "Listen up team. I want everyone down here right now. Donovan, you and Stewart provide rear security." This is not going to be pretty.




"Aye, Sir!" Donovan replied into his radio.  He pointed to Reed and Fisher.  "Alright, you two, get your harnesses on.  You're going down first."  Then, he looked over at Stewart, "Let's get the ropes."


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 5, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003

She looked up, slightly startled when Durant announed that they were leaving.  Going through the Stargate?  Already?  But... how would they get back, if the snakes were still here?  Granted, they probably would not be here for much longer, considering how quickly that lava was cooling.  Something told her the snakes needed the extreme heat to survive.  Otherwise, why would they go through the trouble of burning eveything in their living area?

"I hope whatever they bring as flammables burn well.  We'll need a hell of a distraction, since I don't think the snakes will be too happy that we're leaving them to die," she said to Greyson as she took a few steps closer to the rest of the group, still keeping careful watch over the lava pools.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 5, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0726 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lucas quickly clipped on his climbing harness, then took position beside the lift-shaft.

"Ready when you are."  He said cheerfully to Donovan and Reed, glad that a course of action had been decided on.


----------



## Keia (Feb 5, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0728 hours, June 3, 2003_

When Lucas neared the elevator shaft, the smell of burnt rubber was still very strong on the hot air of the shaft.  Looking down the shaft to the base, the stone on the floor has a warm glow to it, with several still smoking footprints heading into the warehouse [Spot Check result of 27] .

Stewart helped Donovan with the ropes from the various packs, then looked at the packs.  “Sir?” Stewart asked, “What about all of our packs? . . . and the cat?”

Sure enough, as Donovan started to pulled additional rope from a pack, Krizzel stuck out his head and whined a plaintive meow, looking at Donovan with a tilt to his head.  The sea bags, backpacks, and various containers all held the remaining gear of the team members that were already down in the warehouse. 

Lowering them, and the individuals down the shaft to the bottom could be a problem, if Andreev’s boots and the burnt rubber smell were any indication.

Lt. Reed slid into her climbing harness with practiced ease.  She asked, “I know this is probably the least of our worries but, are we taking the money with us?”

OOC: Donovan, Fisher, Stewart


----------



## MadThinker (Feb 9, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0728 hours, June 3, 2003



> Stewart helped Donovan with the ropes from the various packs, then looked at the packs. “Sir?” Stewart asked, “What about all of our packs? . . . and the cat?”




Donovan answered Stewart, "I don't give a rat's @$$ about that cat, Stewart.  As far as I care, we can just leave it here."  He looked at the packs adn thought a moment.  "We gotta be careful with the packs.  The floor looks to be real hot.  It looked like Ilianov burned his feet when he touched down earlier.  We should send two of us down first, then they can catch the packs before they hit the floor."



> Lt. Reed slid into her climbing harness with practiced ease. She asked, “I know this is probably the least of our worries but, are we taking the money with us?”




Donovan hadn't forgotten about the money.  "Do they even know about it back at the base?  I'd just assume take it with us, but I don't know for sure.  Can we fit it all into a pack?"


----------



## Keia (Feb 10, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0729 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lt. Reed offered to take what flammables they had down on the first trip with her.  Wearing her pack, the climbing equipment and having various cans and flares in pockets and other holding places, Lt. Chris Reed made her way down ten feet into the shaft, where the access panel  was originally.  She climbed through (only getting stuck momentarily) and released the climbing harness for the next person.  Once on the metal grating, she opened the comm on her radio.

“Commander Durant, I’ve got what flammables we were able to scrounge from the vehicles.  You want them brought to you now?” she asked.

Meanwhile upstairs, Lucas, Luther and Lt Stewart (Barry) began gathering gear and preparing to move the operation fully downstairs.  Lucas took possession of Krizzel, who had taken a shine to him earlier – and Krizzel seemed to behave for him as well.

_ **Fast Forward**
0739 hours, June 3, 2003_

Before long, the remaining team (Fisher, Stewart and Donovan) were all on the metal grating, having avoided the elevator floor.  Gear was piled up on the grating, ready to be dropped down to the warehouse floor or be carried down to the others.

In the warehouse, things were quiet.  Ilianov and Nguyen reviewed the procedure for activating the Stargate, but waited until everyone was present.  According to the files on the data-pad, the minimum time required between starting the pattern and the gate opening was twenty-two seconds.  Ilianov reminded everyone of the explosive opening that the gate would make upon opening and cautioned everyone from being in front of the gate at that time.

Jeremiah continued to work through the language in his head reviewing what was said and the various intonations.  It would take a while before he knew everything about it (weeks most likely) and he was making several theoretical guesses based on patterns already discovered in the speaking.  All in all it was fascinating, though only upon later reflection on the events.  Now, it was a matter of trying to speak properly and buy everyone time to escape.  

Rylee watched for several minutes as the one lava pool crusted over and obviously cooled.  She then began hearing a slight hum from the very same pool . . . .

OOC:  places everyone, places.  Andreev and Lorelai are at the DHD.  Durant and Grayson are ten feet south of them, near one of the larger pools.  Rylee is thirty feet east of them covering the remaining pools.  Donovan, Fisher and Stewart are on the metal grating, thirty feet above everyone and almost a hundred feet away from the DHD.  Lt. Reed’s placement is based on where Durant wants her.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 11, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0739 hours, June 3, 2003

As Rylee stood there, keeping watch over the lava, she took a brief inventory of the situation.  In a very hot room, underground, with no fresh air or sunshine to be seen.  The others were several feet away, messing with some device that was supposed to take them to another world, or something; but, if they didn't go to another world, they would either get eaten by a group of snake creatures who considered molten lava a comfortable environment, or get shot at by a group of badguys who seemed to have it out for them.  Well- scratch that, ANOTHER group of bad guys.  At least she did not leave her comfortable mountain home to be bored.

She was surprised at how quickly one of the pools of lava cooled, and she tried to remember how many snakes had been in there.  It was amazing how quickly the heat messed with one's memory.Then, she heard the humming.  She thought briefly about drawing clser to investigate, but qickly decided against it.  Taking a few steps back, she turned her head to quickly look at the others, before looking back at the humming pool.  "Durant?  Something's going on with this lava pool.  Its... humming"


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 11, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0739 hours, June 3, 2003

Durant directed Lt. Reed to distribute the flammables they had to best cover the lava pools.  Things seemed to be going well, for the moment.  He was not foolish enough to belive things were actually going to calm down, let alone go their way.  Fisher, Donovan and Stewart were instructed to bring the gear over so they would have it handy when it was time to enter the gate.  Ilianov was talking about an explosive opening of the gate but got quickly vague when Durant asked him what he meant by 'explosive.'  
Another few minutes and they should be well on their way to another world.


> "Durant? Something's going on with this lava pool. Its... humming"



Turning to see what Rylee was talking about Durant saw that one of the lava pools was very quickly cooling and becoming solid.  
_Wasn't that thing volcano-hot just a minute ago?_

"Grayson.  Fisher.  Either of you have any insight on this?"


----------



## Calim (Feb 11, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0739 hours, June 3, 2003

"I will try and see what is going on, sir."  Jeremiah looks to Durant as he says this and moves back to the pit of the large lizards, as he moves he picks up a few of the flammables to take with him.

"We have some of the flammables you asked us to bring."  Jeremiah switching back into the harsh gutteral language was invigorating to him.  "Do you know the address to your home?"  As he spoke again the world faded and all he and the lava pools were all that were.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 13, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0739 hours, June 3, 2003_

Hearing Durant's question, Lucas quickly made his way down from the grating to stand beside the DHD.  He listened closely to the humming sound emitting from the lava.

"Odd."  He said simply.  "I've not heard anything quite like that before.  I guess it could be the lava cooling, although it just doesn't sound right.  That said, I'm by no means an expert on the behaviour of lava.  From a survival standpoint, staying as far away from superheated rock as possible is all you really need to know."


----------



## Keia (Feb 13, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0739 hours, June 3, 2003_

As Lucas got closer to the cooling lava pool, he felt a vibration beneath his feet.  It was becoming ever so slightly stronger, and it was intermittently stronger and weaker, with breaks in between frequently.

The humming seemed to be pressurized gases . . . but it could be the vibration in the stone becoming sound . . . much like a tuning fork.

*******************************************


Jeremiah spoke out to the lava pool that the largest of the creatures had entered.  Nothing seemed to happen for several moments . . . then the color of the lava (before reds and oranges) turned to paler oranges and yellows.  Gases hissed from the pool and the lava became more liquid.

*******************************************

Rylee also began to feel the vibrations . . .

OOC: All . . . heh, heh, heh . . .


----------



## Jarval (Feb 13, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0739 hours, June 3, 2003_

"Lorelai?  Dial whatever damn address you were given, and get the gate open!"  Lucas calls urgently.

"We're really not going to want to be here in a few moments.  I think the lava is about to erupt..."


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0739 hours, June 3, 2003


			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> "Lorelai?  Dial whatever damn address you were given, and get the gate open!"  Lucas calls urgently."We're really not going to want to be here in a few moments.  I think the lava is about to erupt..."



Durant looked across the room at the lava pools and the changes coming over them.  The rumbling of the room did not sit well, but then again he was dealing with alien creatures and about to travel instantly to another world.  But if the team survivalist was worried, this could not be a good thing.

"Everyone get over here, now!  Form up on this DVD...eh, thing."


----------



## Calim (Feb 13, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0739 hours, June 3, 2003

Jeremiah continues at the top of his voice trying to communicate with the creatures again.  As the rumbling begins he starts to stomp his feet hoping they can pick up the vibrations.


----------



## kid A (Feb 13, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0739 hours, June 3, 2003



> "Everyone get over here, now! Form up on this DVD...eh, thing."




Andreev took everything in peripherally as he continued to work with Lorelai on the Stargate.  Things seemed to be going smoothly, and everything seemed to be working as he remembered it would in the plans.  However, both Lucas' call to Lorelai, as well as Craig's command to form up at the Stargate caused him to double his efforts, all the while attempting to maintain a state of focus.  He certainly did not want to make any mistakes that may lead them all to some sort of disaster.  Andreev worked quickly and carefully to get the Stargate online and ready to go...


----------



## MadThinker (Feb 13, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0739 hours, June 3, 2003



> "Everyone get over here, now! Form up on this DVD...eh, thing."




"Yes, sir!" Donovan replied.  He grabbed his pack, and one of the other packs they had lowered down and moved carefully to the DHD.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 13, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0739 hours, June 3, 2003_



> "Odd." He said simply. "I've not heard anything quite like that before. I guess it could be the lava cooling, although it just doesn't sound right. That said, I'm by no means an expert on the behaviour of lava. From a survival standpoint, staying as far away from superheated rock as possible is all you really need to know."




She gave Lucas a flat look as he said what seemed to be obvious to her.  _  This guy's a survival expert, huh?_  She eyed the largest lava pool warily as it changed color.  Well, she was no survival expert, but that definitely did not look good.  She started toward the DVD, but paused, noticing *Greyson* was still trying to communicate with the snakes.  She moved closer to him, and grabbed his arm.   "Come on.  It is time to go."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Feb 13, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0739 hours, June 3, 2003_



			
				Jarval said:
			
		

> "Lorelai?  Dial whatever damn address you were given, and get the gate open!"  Lucas calls urgently.
> 
> "We're really not going to want to be here in a few moments.  I think the lava is about to erupt..."




Letting her fingers roam over the DHD for a brief moment, Lorelai begain to push in the buttons to the address they were given.  Her stomach turned slightly at the thought of what they were doing, mixed with fear of the lava, fascination with the technology, and desire for adventure licking within her belly.

And only yesterday she was a just another university professor.


----------



## Keia (Feb 24, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.06 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lorelai looked over the various symbols on the DHD, matching each to the picture of the symbol she was given.  It was surprisingly difficult to match them, and would have been almost impossible if not for her and Andreev’s previously attempts at cleaning the blackened bits off of the various keys.  Her environment didn’t help matters . . . everyone was rushing around, the heat was becoming unbearable, she was having trouble taking a full breath of this heated air, and something seemed to be happening to her left and behind her(letter *A*).  

As she depressed each symbol in sequence, the symbol alit from the crystals beneath.  Correspondingly, on the Stargate each of the chevrons lit from the crystals within as they were depressed on the DHD.

Andreev looked over her shoulder, double checking each of the symbols agreed with what he remembered as well.  So far, three of the symbols had been depressed and the corresponding chevrons had lighted(letter *A*).  Then Andreev heard a splashing noise from behind his position.

While Rylee was beside Jeremiah and Jeremiah was trying to communicate with the creatures again (letter *B*), everyone else was gathering gear, stray cats, and personal belongings and moving to position that should be outside the blast cone of the Stargate when it opened(letter *C*).

Jeremiah spoke in the guttural tones as loud as he could, and he appeared to be making some success in being recognized.  The lava was churning and becoming lighter in color.  Jeremiah had taken a step back from the increase in heat when Rylee put her hand on his shoulder and spoke to him.

Just then, the largest salamander erupted from the lava pool beside Rylee and Jeremiah.  It looked like something of legend as pool erupted from its fury – a glowing creature wreathed in flames, liquid fire dripping and sizzling on the warehouse floor.

The salamander threw back its head and snarled, *“Looris natarr Scarr !!!  Trrreeyy kinserrrass serres sollusss!!”***

OOC:  All, we’re in rounds. . . See OOC Thread for map. 

**: Jeremiah eyes only:  



Spoiler



“I've waited too long!!!  Pay for our lives with your very souls!!!”



A:  Lorelai, Andreev
B:  Rylee, Jeremiah
C:  Craig, Luther, Lucas, Barry, Krizzel


----------



## kid A (Feb 24, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.06 hours, June 3, 2003



> Andreev looked over her shoulder, double checking each of the symbols agreed with what he remembered as well. So far, three of the symbols had been depressed and the corresponding chevrons had lighted(letter A). Then Andreev heard a splashing noise from behind his position.




The heat was becoming unbearable, and his feet were blistering from the floor.  Andreev wished dearly to take off his boots and apply whatever type of medical ointments or creams were available in order to ease the burning sensation.  In truth, it was becoming hard for him to concentrate, between his aching feet, and the intensity of the heat in the warehouse.

Still, he maintained his concentration as best he could, checking and double-checking Lorelai's progress.  She seemed to have a handle on it just fine, which suited him for now.  He was very interested in the workings of the Stargate, but he would reserve further study for later, in an attempt to keep things moving at a quickened pace.  Besides, most of his work in any kind of space travel involved vehicular mechanics and aerospace engineering, as opposed to the theoretics of this "wormhole" method of space travel.  It definitely intrigued him, but he feared that now was not the porper time for instruction.  

All of a sudden, from behind, he heard a splash.  Almost immediately suspecting what he would find, he grabbed his weapon and turned to face the origination of the sound.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 24, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.06 hours, June 3, 2003_




> Just then, the largest salamander erupted from the lava pool beside Rylee and Jeremiah. It looked like something of legend as pool erupted from its fury – a glowing creature wreathed in flames, liquid fire dripping and sizzling on the warehouse floor.





"Awww s***!" Rylee gasped as the snake surged forth from the lava, looking very, very angry.  With her hand still on *Greyson's* shoulder, she tried to pull him back toward the Stargate, having decided that the snake creature was not here to talk.  She would be more than happy to open fire on it, after she had gotten a little further away from it, and the snake infested lava pools.


----------



## ajkar (Feb 25, 2004)

*Barry Stewart*

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.06 hours, June 3, 2003[/i]




> The salamander threw back its head and snarled, *“Looris natarr Scarr !!!  Trrreeyy kinserrrass serres sollusss!!”***




At the sound of the roaring hiss, Stewart went for his pistol while he spun to confront the creature he had heard everyone talk about. At the sight of the large humanoid snake, he panned up the height of the creature and quickly disregarded that action as futile. He compared the idea of using his pistol against the thing to trying to run thru a 350 pound defensive lineman-better to go another way. _Timing is everything...how much time?_....Then he found himself talking out loud.

Stewart yelled, "Anyone know how long it takes for that GATE to OPEN!?" 

He was prepared to either pick up as much equipment as he could and make for the GATE, if it opens, or try and distract the thing if it started heading toward the GATE before Lorelai could get it open.


----------



## Jarval (Feb 25, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.06 hours, June 3, 2003_

At the sound of the alien creature's voice, Lucas snatched up all of his gear (including Krizzel, now again securely tucked into his backpack).  He stood ready to run through the gate, not wanting to remain in the warehouse any longer than absolutely necessary...


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 26, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.06 hours, June 3, 2003

The noise of erupting lava was enough to scare the dead.  As Durant turned to face the noise he saw everyone reacting by bringing their guns up.  Normally, this is exactly what he would want and expect to see.  But, this was not a normal situation, and these were not his highly trained shooters.  Most of them weren't even military.

After a quick look to make sure everyone was all right, Durant made eye contact with the creature and held it.  "Grayson!  What the hell did that thing say!"  He moved towards Grayson as he spoke.


----------



## MadThinker (Feb 26, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.06 hours, June 3, 2003



> While Rylee was beside Jeremiah and Jeremiah was trying to communicate with the creatures again (letter B), everyone else was gathering gear, stray cats, and personal belongings and moving to position that should be outside the blast cone of the Stargate when it opened(letter C).




Donovan grabbed some gear, and hurried toward the DHD platform.  When the creature came out of the lava, he closed the distance and dropped the gear, getting his rifle ready for a shot.


----------



## Calim (Feb 26, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.06 hours, June 3, 2003

"I have waited to long, pay for our lives with your souls." Jeremiah says succinctly to Durant.  "Sir I think it is time to go."

Jeremiah starts instinctually backing away from the creature.  Taking in the scene he starts manuervering himself as he goes backwards towards the gate.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 27, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.06 hours, June 3, 2003_



> Jeremiah starts instinctually backing away from the creature. Taking in the scene he starts manuervering himself as he goes backwards towards the gate.




It was clear that Jeremiah was not watching where he was going, as he very nearly bumped into her.  "Dammit, Greyson," she snarled, removing her hand from his shoulder and leveling her rifle on the oversized snake.  Greyson' translation did nothing to make her feel better.  Still backing up, she called out to Durant.  "Durant?  Waiting for permission to fire.  Please?"  Amazing.  She was actually doing a decent job of keping the nervouness out of her voice.  Although if she did not get the orders soon, she'd seriously consider taking the initiative herself.


----------



## Keia (Feb 27, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.12 hours, June 3, 2003_

The commotion that followed the creature’s eruption from the lava was frenzied.  Several were gathering gear, some were dropping gear and others were observing their surroundings, or just to stunned to react.  Overall, they were all waiting for the gate to open and to escape the hellish terrain . . .  and the creatures that came with it.

Lorelai keyed the next several symbols into the DHD, hopefully that those around her would do their job and allow her the time necessary to do her job.  She and Andreev knew that she needed at least 15 to twenty seconds before anyone could go through the gate, and they couldn’t get within 10-20 feet of the entrance until it opened due to the explosive opening of the wormhole.  The chevrons on the gate lit and the gate spun to the next combination and locked into place.  It had suddenly gotten much warmer behind her, though she didn’t hear was Jeremiah said over the din of activity.  

Craig Durant scanned his surroundings before fixing his gaze on the large salamander, noting several of the other smaller creatures (though still larger than human size) were beginning to emerge from the pools.  Others noticed this as well, particularly Rylee, Lucas, Luther, and Andreev.

Though Rylee and Jeremiah stepped back from the creature, the salamander easily approached them.  With its long reach, a flaming hand struck both of them, igniting some of the flammables that Jeremiah was carrying, as well as jarring both of them. *

Jeremiah seemed to take the brunt of the assault, his eyes watering from the impact.

With the strike, the other salamanders issued a shrill hissing cheer and slowly closed on the team from the various pools.


OOC: Rylee: 19 damage (8 of it is fire), Jeremiah 21 damage (8 of it is fire).  All?


----------



## Jarval (Feb 27, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.12 hours, June 3, 2003_

_This is bad!_  Lucas thought in alarm as the salamander struck at Rylee and Jeremiah.  He pulled his pistol free from its holster, and without a second thought fired at the alien creature menacing his companions.


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 28, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant*

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.12 hours, June 3, 2003

Durant opened up with 2 bursts from his rifle, into the large creature attacking them.

"Andreev, get this team through the gate!  Now!  Stewart, Donovan, Reed, we're rear guard!"
Durant did not turn or look away from the creature attacking his team.  He relied on them being professionals and getting the job done.  Out of his peripheral vision he saw more of the smaller fire-f^($ers coming to join in the assault.

To himself he muttered,  "This is looking to be a real short trip."


----------



## Calim (Feb 28, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.12 hours, June 3, 2003

Jeremiah staggers abit taken aback by the force of the blow.  "DON'T DO THIS!" Jeremiah yells at the lizard.  Jeremiah continues to stagger backwards taking in his surroundings seemingly for the very first time. _I can not believe I f@#@ed this up so bad._


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 29, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.12 hours, June 3, 2003_

The blow stung, but training kept her on her feet.  She kept moving backwards, listening to the sound of gunfire behind her.  She too took a shot at the snake, noting with dismay that the ohers were emerging from the pools.  She was amazed when she noticed Jeremiah was still trying to talk to the snake, having not moved very far from it at all.  "Greyson!  The time for talking is over!  Greyson!"  He'd been hurt badly... perhaps he'd been struck in the head?  Or was he just very sure in his communication techniques?


----------



## ajkar (Feb 29, 2004)

*Lt Barry Stewart (4d6 AD 68VP 14WP)*

Inside Warehouse 37
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.12 hours June 3, 2003



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> "Andreev, get this team through the gate!  Now!  Stewart, Donovan, Reed, we're rear guard!"




"Yes, SIR!!!"

Now that the orders were issued Stewart was ready to act. Any decisions he would have had to make were of no consequence. _'Holy $#!^ here we go. I'm not sure what chance I have against that thing.' _

(Deep Breath) 

Like a robot ordered into battle Stewart promptly marched in the direction of the flaming snake, at the same time the pistol seemed to appear in his hand. He opened fired on the monster as he spared a quick to glance to the injured. He noticed the Grayson was a little slower in reacting to the situation than Rylee. 

In a most matter of fact way of speaking, Stewart spoke to Grayson as he stepped by him, "Follow Rylee, fast!."

As the situation was assessed to the best of his ability, Stewart placed himself between Grayson and the fire demon as he did his best to empty the clip of his 9mm into the belly of the beast.


----------



## kid A (Mar 1, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov (3d4 AD 45VP 14WP)*

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.12 hours, June 3, 2003



> "Andreev, get this team through the gate! Now! Stewart, Donovan, Reed, we're rear guard!"




Weapon in hand, Andreev attempted to gather everyone at the DHD.  "Miss Fallon!  Mr. Grayson!  Prepare to enter the Stargate as soon as it becomes operational!  Mr. Fisher, please assist me in gathering as much of the remaining gear as we can carry!"  Gun trained on the largest naga-creature, he waited for the others to congregate at the DHD.  Looking to Lorelai, he called to her.  "Doctor Nguyen, how long do you estimate before the Stargate is operational?"

His attention was soon divided, as the others began to open fire on the creature.  An idea sprang forth in his mind, and he yelled over the noise in the warehouse, to suggest it as a possibility to Durant.  "Commander!  Perhaps we could use some of our flammables as distractions!"


----------



## Keia (Mar 1, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.18 hours, June 3, 2003_

Donovan acknowledged his commander’s orders with well-practiced ease.  With equal well-practiced skill, Donovan took aim with his rifle and placed a single shot which impacted nicely into the large creature’s right shoulder.  The environment didn’t matter, the group of teams in front of the creature didn’t matter . . . only he and his target.

Ilianov barked his orders and heard from Lorelai that it would take 5-10 seconds until the gate would open.  She reminded him that people needed to be at least 15 feet away from the event horizon when it opened or they would be vaporized.  Andreev then slung his sea bag over his shoulder and grabbed some additional gear.  

“Understood,” Lt. Reed calmly replied to Commander Durant as she scanned the warehouse for targets.  She drew her sidearm with her free hand as she slung her bag over her shoulder as well.  When her arm finished with slinging her bag, it also had another sidearm in it as well.  She aimed at the smaller salamanders that approached from the right of the Stargate, allowing the others to concentrate on the large creature.  She held her fire waiting for the order, . . . or until the creatures started getting too close.

Durant fired two bursts from his FN P90, catching the creature on the left flank (several of the bullets pinging across the salamander’s scales).  His final burst he pulled wide as Grayson and Fallon got dangerously close to his line of fire.  Whether from the creature’s heat or from its scales, his shots didn’t seem to matter much to the salamander.

Fallon kept her arm steady and fired a shot from her rifle . . . or rather, the rifle she acquired shortly before leaving home.  The shot felt satisfying as it thunked into the creature’s chest and made it stagger a step.  The recoil kicked her shoulder, but she ignored the impact.

Fisher pulled his pistol and fired.  Whether it was the movement of the creature or the people in front of it, his shot missed its target – actually coming closer to hitting Grayson than the creature.

The smaller salamanders slowly advanced on the rest of the group and would arrive within seconds, turning the retreat into a general melee.  Lt. Reed reported their actions to the rest of the group.

Grayson called out to the creature, then stumbled back from the large fiery creature, noticing for the perhaps the first time the hellish environment he currently found himself in – a far cry fro the idyllic surroundings of reservation.  Looking in his arms, several of the flares and one of the cans of oil smoldered and looked to fully ignite any moment.  Jeremiah felt rather than saw Lt. Stewart slip in front of him to face the creature himself.  

Stewart got his first good look at the creature that towered six feet above him, heat pouring from the salamander.  Melting rock dripped from the creature and flames licked all over it.  The creature looked on him with impudence as Stewart snapped off a shot from his pistol.  The bullet visibly melted on hitting a scale and dripped onto the warehouse floor.

The salamander drew its large spear from its holder on his back and stabbed it into Stewart.  Stewart dodged with the attack, but it wasn’t enough.  His Air Force shirt ignited on impact with the spear.  The salamander's serpentine tail whipped over Stewart shoulder, narrowly missing him.

The creature barked out [Jeremiah only 


Spoiler



”You cannot harm me . . . I will destroy you and burn your very souls . . . (calling to the other salamanders) Burn them - destroy them, though we die tomorrow, we live and fight well today!!”



OOC: All (see OOC thread for notes)


----------



## Calim (Mar 1, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.18 hours, June 3, 2003

Jeremiah realizing what he had in hands starts to through each thing he has in hands at the large lizard.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 1, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.18 hours, June 3, 2003_

She smiled grimly, feeling very satisfied about her first shot.  Even the impact againt her wounded shoulder did not bother her that much.  "Got it!" she said in reply to Andreev.  Taking a few more steps back, she once again fired a shot at the largest snake.  She was well aware of the smaller snakes that were closing in, but she hoped that if they managed to bring the big one down, it would scare the smaller ones back into hiding in their lava pits.  "Greyson!  Put some distance between you and that big snake!  We don't want to get cut off from the rest of the group!"

She could not help but to flinch when she saw Stewart's shirt burst into flames, and she hoped he was okay.  It was amazingly brave of him to jump between Greyson and the snake like that.  Foolish, perhaps, but brave.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 1, 2004)

*Lucas Fisher (52 VP, 16 WP, 3 (d4) AD)*

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.18 hours, June 3, 2003_

Realizing that his shooting seemed more likely to endanger his companions than hinder the alien snakes, Lucas followed Andreev's order, quickly gathering up any unattended gear.  He kept a close eye on the approaching smaller aliens, ready to defend himself if any got too close.


----------



## MadThinker (Mar 2, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan (3d4 52VP 12WP)*

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.18 hours, June 3, 2003



> Donovan acknowledged his commander’s orders with well-practiced ease. With equal well-practiced skill, Donovan took aim with his rifle and placed a single shot which impacted nicely into the large creature’s right shoulder. The environment didn’t matter, the group of teams in front of the creature didn’t matter . . . only he and his target.




Donovan watched as the bullet hit it's mark.  He shouted a brief "Yes, Sir!" in response to Commander Durant's orders, and he cocked the rifle and took aim for another shot...


----------



## ajkar (Mar 2, 2004)

*Lt Barry Stewart 49VP 14WP 3d6AD*

_Uh! Oh!_ 

Stewart's eyes darted at his gun in shame.

_ I think I'm going to need a bigger weapon!_ 

His eyes darted back to the naga-thing. 

_I'm dead! ... I just don't realize it!_



> Ilianov barked his orders and heard from Lorelai that it would take 5-10 seconds until the gate would open. She reminded him that people needed to be at least 15 feet away from the event horizon when it opened or they would be vaporized.




_Vaporized!?_

A sudden flash of inspiration at Lorelai's warning about the gate coming on line, prompted Stewart to backstep closer to Grayson. All the while he did his best to keep himself alive. He gave an orienting glance back to Grayson and Barry narrowly avoided the jerry can of gas that Jeremiah tossed at the monster.

Stewart muted his voice somewhat so the creature wouldn't overhear what he said to Grayson, "Grayson tell these things we are about to open the gate to their world. They just need to be VERY CLOSE    so they can get through and we can close the gate."


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant  (4D6 AD, 44VP, 14WP)*

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.18 hours, June 3, 2003

Durant saw a container fly past him.  Then another one rolled by.  _What the hell!_  He looked to see Jeremiah throwing his pile of combustibles at the snakes of doom.  "Grayson!  That stuff makes 'em stronger!  They're trying to kill us!  Stop NOW!"  In reality it was a small amount of materials, but he did not want them getting any more help than they already had.  
With his attention already broken, Durant looked to make sure everyone was starting to fall back.  Then he flipped his fire selector to single shot and fired at papa-naga again.


----------



## Keia (Mar 3, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.24 hours, June 3, 2003_

Donovan raised his sights ever so slightly and waited to take his shot.  On one of the salamander’s rhythmic weaves, his target of choice was moving into position.  Anticipating the completion of the creature’s movement, Donovan fired his sniper rifle.  In the blink after the shot, Donovan didn’t see if the shot hit its mark.  The creature had stopped its movement.  For a second (which actually seemed like much longer), the creature froze in its tracks . . . its huge spear slipped from its fingers . . . and it began to fall backward onto its back.

Ilianov looked on the scene developing as the smaller creatures closed and Lorelai worked to active the Stargate.  With a satisfied yell, Lorelai punched the final symbol and the seventh chevron activated.  With a resounding whoosh, the Stargate’s wormhole burst forth in a cone shape, then settled into a shimmering event horizon.

The creatures, stunned by the collapse of their leader and the activation of the Stargate, didn’t advance on the team . . . waiting on what the team did.  Lt. Reed continued to cover the creatures, not even glancing up as the wormhole formed even so close to her position.

Jeremiah tossed the smoldering items from him, missing the creature . . . though getting the items away from himself as well.  Nearby, the discarded flares and fuel sparked and ignited.  

Lt. Stewart, seeing his target fall, realized that he was still wearing a shirt that was on fire.  He tore the shirt from his chest and tossed the burning garment aside.

OOC: All, see OOC for notes.


----------



## Calim (Mar 3, 2004)

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.24 hours, June 3, 2003

Tossing the remaining items from himself so as not to burn next time a creature hit him, Jeremiah can not help but be astonished as the Wormhole forms.  He looks around making sure that everyone was still up and walking or able to move and he takes a deep breath and rushes for the Wormhole and disappears through it.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 3, 2004)

*Lucas Fisher (52 VP, 16 WP, 3 (d4) AD)*

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.24 hours, June 3, 2003_

Lucas started for the Stargate, laden with as much gear as he could reasonably carry.  Pausing a few steps from the event horizon, he looked back at Durant.

"Sir, permission to get the hell out of here?"  He asked.  If given the go-ahead, he plunged into the shimmering pool...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 4, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.24 hours, June 3, 2003_

"Nice shooting!" Rylee said, definitely feeling relieved now that the large snake was dead. She cast a quick glance behind her, in time to see the Stargate open up.  It certainly was an impressive sight to behold.  "I guess that's our ticket out of here..." She could not help but to hope that there was a nice, green forest on the other side.

She continued to make her way toward the gate, keeping a wary eye upon the smaller snake creatures.  Then, remembering Stewart, she slowed her pace to allow him to catch up.  "What were you thinking, jumping in front of a snake like that?"  She tsked, but it was fairly obvious that she was impressed.  "I'll take a look at those burns when we get to the other side, okay?"


----------



## kid A (Mar 4, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov (3d4 AD 45VP 14WP)*

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.24 hours, June 3, 2003



> Ilianov looked on the scene developing as the smaller creatures closed and Lorelai worked to active the Stargate. With a satisfied yell, Lorelai punched the final symbol and the seventh chevron activated. With a resounding whoosh, the Stargate’s wormhole burst forth in a cone shape, then settled into a shimmering event horizon.




His astonishment was apparent in every feature on his face.  Donovan had managed to take out the lead naga-creature, with two well-placed shots from his rifle!  Had Lorelai not managed to open the Stargate, causing the wormhole to blast out from the gate itself, he probably would have continued staring in disbelief.  Perhaps it was simply the way things had been going against their luck, but he had never imagined that a simple bullet could kill a creature like...  _that_.

The activation of the Stargate, however, successfully ripped his attention away from the scene in front of him.  Grabbing his gear, he barked an order to those positioned at the DHD.  "Everyone grab your equipment, and let us prepare to enter the Stargate."  As everyone reacted around him, he called to Durant.  "Commander, the Stargate is now ne, and we are ready to pass through the wormhole!  Shall I lead the first wave of us through the gate?"


----------



## MadThinker (Mar 4, 2004)

*Lt. Luthor Donovan (3d4 52VP 12WP)*

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.24 hours, June 3, 2003



> Donovan raised his sights ever so slightly and waited to take his shot. On one of the salamander’s rhythmic weaves, his target of choice was moving into position. Anticipating the completion of the creature’s movement, Donovan fired his sniper rifle. In the blink after the shot, Donovan didn’t see if the shot hit its mark. The creature had stopped its movement. For a second (which actually seemed like much longer), the creature froze in its tracks . . . its huge spear slipped from its fingers . . . and it began to fall backward onto its back.




Donovan lowered the rifle slightly and watched the thing fall.  He smiled, satisfied with his work.  

_Yippee-ki-yay, motherf@*ker!_

Donovan grabbed his seabag and slung it over his shoulder.  He began moving toward the Stargate, but kept his rifle trained in the direction of the smaller creatures.


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Lt. Commander Craig Durant (4D6 AD, 44VP, 14WP)*

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.24 hours, June 3, 2003

No sooner had Donovan fired and dropped the lead snake creature, then Durant heard a large 'whoosh' and a bright light appeared from behind him.  He turned and stared into the shimmering beauty of the Stargate.  It was almost mesmerizing.  He felt he could look into it forever.  Then Grayson ran up the ramp and disappeared into it!  

"You've gotta be absolutely f^(&ing kidding me!"  Grayson was the teams only hope of communicating with the lava pit snakes.  One thing Durant had learned in his years of combat is when a superior force was suddenly, unexpectedly stopped dead in their tracks, it was a pretty good time to demand a surrender.  Since the team lucked out and took down the king snake, the others had to be wondering what was in store for them.  No such luck now!   _This team definitely needs some team building exercises, or at least some practice following orders!_ 

"Alright Andreev, you're next.  Be ready for anything.  Fisher you follow him, then Fallon and the Professor.  We'll follow last."

Durant then turned his back on the Stargate, still shaking chills from watching it.   Facing the rest of the naga army he readied his rifle in preparation of their advance.  "Reed you'll go first from our group, then Stewart and Donovan."  Without taking his eyes off the snakes he continued.  "Nice work by the way Luke.  Haven't lost your touch at all.  Stewart, you gonna be okay?"


----------



## kid A (Mar 5, 2004)

*Andreev Ilianov (3d4 AD 45VP 14WP)*

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.24 hours, June 3, 2003



> "Alright Andreev, you're next. Be ready for anything. Fisher you follow him, then Fallon and the Professor. We'll follow last."




A simple nod to Durant, and Andreev was ready to move.  He called to the others, "Mr. Fisher, Miss Fallon, Dr. Nguyen..."  It was only just then that it hit him.  "Where is young Mr. Grayson?"  He had not seen the boy disappear through the Stargate.  He scanned the room, deciding that either he must have already gone through the gate, or he was somewhere in the room on Craig's orders.  Swiftly recovering from his thoughts, he motioned to the others to follow him to the Stargate and addressed them, "Gather your gear and come quickly!"  

Approaching the center of the ring, Andreev lowered his weapon and took a quick moment to admire the beauty of the Stargate's event horizon.  It almost resembled water rippling in a lake, except for the brilliant light originating just under the surface.  Looking into it then, it occurred to him what was happening.  He was finally ready going to go through the Stargate.  To be amongst the stars and travel through the depths of space.  

_I'm going home!_

All thoughts of burning feet, sweltering heat and firey naga-creatures were forgotten in this moment.  He smiled, suddenly remembering his youth, spent marveling at the night sky, as he stepped into the event horizon...


----------



## ajkar (Mar 5, 2004)

*Lt Barry Stewart 50VP 14WP 3d6AD*

Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.24 hours, June 3, 2003



> The creature had stopped its movement. For a second (which actually seemed like much longer), the creature froze in its tracks . . . its huge spear slipped from its fingers . . . and it began to fall backward onto its back.




Stewart stood in shocked relief as the red sprayed out the back of the king naga’s head and collapsed backward away from him. He looked at his pistol again, this time in disgust. As there was no other nagas within striking distance, Stewart suddenly realized he was on fire and took the opportunity to tear off the remnants of his flaming shirt. Then he gave his shirt a touchdown slam onto the remains of the king naga.

Stewart yelled,"Yeah! That’s one for the good guys!", as he made a mental note – _Need to ask Commander Durant for a new shirt and a bigger gun!_



> Then, remembering Stewart, she slowed her pace to allow him to catch up. "What were you thinking, jumping in front of a snake like that?" She tsked, but it was fairly obvious that she was impressed. "I'll take a look at those burns when we get to the other side, okay?"




Not letting his guard down, Stewart replied to Rylee’s queries, 
 “Sorry, but that’s the whole thing when I get into combat I don’t *think* I just react, plus I’m bigger and trained, besides if I hadn’t Jeremiah would probably be dead.” 
Then Barry looked Rylee over and noticed that she was in worse shape than he was,
 “Okay, but only if I can return the favor! But what about Grayson he looks like the thing ate him and spit him back out!?”

Not waiting for a reply, Stewart was back to taking care of business- rearguard, pistol readied as he scanned the warehouse for the next closest naga. He held his fire, waiting to see if the nagas would pursue the team. He kept a pace with Rylee that would assure he would be one of the last ones through the gate.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 5, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.24 hours, June 3, 2003_



> “Sorry, but that’s the whole thing when I get into combat I don’t think I just react, plus I’m bigger and trained, besides if I hadn’t Jeremiah would probably be dead.”




_Bigger and trained?_ Her eyebrows shot up at that one.  Bigger, sure, but not everyone was built like a brick wall.  Trained?!  She'd had plenty of training!  She closed her eyes and took a few deep breaths.  Now was not the time to bring out the measuring tape... particularly where training was concerned!  "Well, I'm sure Greyson will thank you when we get to the other side of the gate," she replied stiffly.




> "Alright Andreev, you're next. Be ready for anything. Fisher you follow him, then Fallon and the Professor. We'll follow last."




Apparently, her conversation with Stewart was over... probably for the best, it could always be continued in cooler climates.  She grabbed her bag and slung it over her shoulder, before making her way up the ramp.  She'd wait until after Lucas passed through the gate, and then she would too; but not before pausing to touch the surface of the gate a few times, to see if it truly was water, or simply an illusion.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 5, 2004)

*Lucas Fisher (52 VP, 16 WP, 3 (d4) AD)*

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0740.24 hours, June 3, 2003_

Once Andreev had moved through the Stargate, Lucas followed.  While seemingly unimpressed by the Gate itself, in truth he had yet to realize the full implications of the field of light in front of him.  Without a second thought, he stepped forward into another world...


----------



## ajkar (Mar 6, 2004)

*Lt Barry Stewart*



> Bigger and trained? Her eyebrows shot up at that one. Bigger, sure, but not everyone was built like a brick wall. Trained?! She'd had plenty of training! She closed her eyes and took a few deep breaths. Now was not the time to bring out the measuring tape... particularly where training was concerned! "Well, I'm sure Greyson will thank you when we get to the other side of the gate," she replied stiffly.




Stewart noted the raised eyebrow and the stiffness of her reply. _How in the world did she take offense to what I said when we were talking about standing in front of a snake that would have killed Jeremiah._ He pondered a bit and decided _There must be history between her and Grayson that he was unaware of and she took offense that I am more trained for combat than him!?...WOMEN! She must be trying to use me for getting to Grayson somehow? I don't want to know!_ 

Stewart then helped Durant form a semi-circle perimeter around the event horizon to keep the snakes back until everyone was through. Still he kept an eye on the closest snake waiting to see what they were going to do.


----------



## Keia (Mar 9, 2004)

_Inside Warehouse 37 
Las Vegas, Nevada
0741 hours, June 3, 2003_

The smaller salamanders, which were still taller than the tallest of the SG team, stood for many seconds staring in shock at their fallen leader. The coloration on their scales shifted from a bright orange to a deeper orange.  Flames licked occasionally from them, smoke billowed from their forms.

A keening wail began from one of salamanders and was quickly joined by the other creatures as the first unit started through the Stargate (the first unit after Grayson, that is).  Gathering what gear they could, regardless of ownership, Andreev and Fisher moved up the platform and through the Stargate.

As Lorelai approached the Stargate she stopped for many seconds viewing event horizon, and tentatively touching it.  As she moved to go through it, she paused and called out to those that remained before stepping through the gate, “The Stargate’s probably only going to be open for another twenty seconds tops.”  

One of the creatures seemed to snap out of its grief , noticing for the first time that their prey was escaping through the gate.  With a snarling hiss, it charged those of the team remaining.  Lt. Reed laid down covering fire as she stood at the Stargate’s horizon.

“Come on!!” she yelled to the others as bullets blazed from her pair of pistols.  Reed then ducked into the event horizon and was gone from the warehouse.  The salamanders hesitated . . but only for a moment.  

That was all thre rest of the team needed however.  Any thoughts of continuing conversations was lost in the final dash through the Stargate.  With a final glance at the hellscape he was leaving behind, Durant nodded to Stewart and the two were last to enter the Stargate.

OOC: To be continued in the thread *“The Enemy of my Friend . . . no . . . uhmmm?”  *


----------



## Keia (Mar 10, 2004)

New IC Thread . . . 

*[Stargate SG-1 RPG] The Enemy of my Friend . . .*


----------

